#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-25
<staind9383> is there another way to test if the box is functioning correctly other than using that priming script?
<tgm4883_laptop> staind9383, your cable company may have encrypted every channel
<staind9383> if that was the case, would priming fail?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not sure about a SA4250HD, but on the motorola boxes, you can check the encrypted status of a channel
<tgm4883_laptop> um
<tgm4883_laptop> because it's encypted
<tgm4883_laptop> and your computer isn't properly responding to the question, "what kind of device are you"
<tgm4883_laptop> it's all about DRM
<staind9383> hrm
<staind9383> is that normal to have a cable co just suddenly turn it on?
<tgm4883_laptop> it's happened before
<tgm4883_laptop> you might try googling about a diagnostic screen for your STB.  the motorola 62xx ones have it.  Maybe yours does too
<staind9383> do you know which status page on SA boxes the encyption status is on?
<staind9383> o ok
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> like i said, i've only used the 6200's
<tgm4883_laptop> but what you want to look for is
<tgm4883_laptop> 5c implementation
<tgm4883_laptop> and
<tgm4883_laptop> CCI broadcast flag
<tgm4883_laptop> or a variation of what those say
<staind9383> ok, i'll look for those
<staind9383> ok
<staind9383> there is a value: Src CCI
<staind9383> well, maybe its a flag
<staind9383> 'SrcCCI: Free'
<staind9383> scrolling through the channels (even premiums) the only values i see are 'free' and  'undefined' for the Src CCI flag
<staind9383> i think that i am going to try a clean install and setup again.  I just got the box off the ground a month ago and i dont have much on it
<staind9383> the mythbox that is
 * pwnguin solved the XV problem
<pwnguin> seems like the fallback display config decided vesa was a good option
<directhex> yes, it does that
<directhex> by design
<directhex> vesa's mostly guaranteed to work on anything
<Egghead3> is vnc broken in 8.04 alpha?
<pwnguin> they recently switched the server
<Egghead3> pwnguin, huh?
<pwnguin> the software that serves vnc in hardy
<pwnguin> used to be realvnc
<pwnguin> it's been switched
<pwnguin> i donno if they have a migration tool for settings
<Egghead3> its now vnc4server, like in gusty
<npurciful> hey got a question here, if i get a external hdd for mythtv i just tell it to mount via fstab right
<Egghead3> well it seems to work some what, i connect, password etc, and get a screen, but when i mouse clikc/ ok key anything, it errors out on the client side with error waiting for server message, and the sever side restarts gdm
<Egghead3> npurciful, donno, is it a usb?
<npurciful> yeah
<Egghead3> was hoping someone else experience the same problem, and its not me, lmao
<pwnguin> i havent been able to set it up right in 7.10 ;)
<pwnguin> firewall somewhere i guess
<Egghead3> npurciful, sorry i dont have any usb drive hooked up, but they arnt too speedy, you sure u want to use that interface?
<npurciful> well it has firewire too
<npurciful> i have a firewire port i just have ever used it
<Egghead3> pwnguin, in 7.10 its a breeze, no pun intended, just make sure u rem out the atp source entry for the cdrom
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> i got that far
<pwnguin> but i still get an error about connection refused
<Egghead3> well 2.0 and firewire are ~smae speed
<Egghead3> pwnguin, ahh maybe in the xorg.conf, under screen section(s)?
<Egghead3> there needs to be the option for the /root/passwd file
<pwnguin> well, we're nearly done configuring it and im fine with the command line ;)
<pwnguin> ssh ftw
<Egghead3> lol oh yea, cantr get much done w/o the ssh or winscp for tyhat matter
<Egghead3> so id have to say ssh/winscp ftw
<Egghead3> lmao
<npurciful> alright i am burnt out from trying to fix my audio, going to watch some tv
<Egghead3> npurcifu, i feel your pain man :)
<npurciful> it been rough, i had it working before i just cant rembemer how i fixed it ( my av reciever switch audio modes on new song, fast forward, etc and it causes about 2sec of silence) it is annoy to say the least
<npurciful> and system bells, notification do here them there less than 2 seconds
<npurciful> do not\
<npurciful> ansd it is just PCM not ac3 or dts
<mdwildcat04> I hve a quick question
<mdwildcat04> how do I go about getting the cover art and info for my videos in mythvideo?
<Egghead3> mdwildcat04, you put them in the directory under /var/lib/myth/pictures
<pwnguin> can i get mythvideo to use stills from the video the way nautilus' gthumbnailer does?
<mdwildcat04> is there an app or script to automaticly fetch them, like MusicBrainz Picard does for music?
<Egghead3> donno about that penguin
<Egghead3> mdwildcat04, you will need to edit the mysql database too
<Egghead3> using the php myadmin
<Egghead3> basically its a pain in the butt, i wish i knew of a good script
<Egghead3> if i had the time id make one, but then again last time i used sql was with r-base, omg im old lmao
<MythbuntuGuest11> hello
<JoshT> Just curious, when is the next 8.04 release scheduled?
<JoshT> ping
<mdwildcat04> april 08
<mdwildcat04> note, ubuntu version # corespond with their release date
<mdwildcat04> (year).(month)
<JoshT> o, ok i was wondering about anything realated to alphas, just curious about VNC fix and pvr-150 transmitter fix... sorry
<JoshT> i am aware of the april/october deal, was curious about the alphas or in between fixes
<mdwildcat04> oh, sorry
<Egghead3> JoshT, have u heard of any work arounds for the vnc issues?
<JoshT> no, i was checking here first
<Egghead3> ahhh, me too
<JoshT> there was a password issue with one of the pre-releases for 7.10 that got fixed up, but this is different
<JoshT> on the pvr-150 transmitter issue i was wondering if it was mythbuntu related or lirc related
<Egghead3> i need to tackle that issue too
<JoshT> i use a .pl script to change  channels in 7.10, i never figured out if the lirc could transmit LOL
<JoshT> and used a serial port changer that i bought for my directv box
<superm1> JoshT, you're referring to the instability in vnc
<superm1> as in a keypress crashes it?
<JoshT> yessir
<JoshT> how you been?
<Egghead3> me too
<JoshT> or a keypress crashes the session and it ends up at the login screen
<superm1> eg bug 184225
<JoshT> ok
<superm1> and bug 180619
 * superm1 kicks ubotu ?
<superm1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/+bug/184225
<superm1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/+bug/180619
<superm1> don't have much of a plan yet for a solution
<superm1> if you look closer at 184225, it's across the board on many distros
<JoshT> i see that
<Egghead3> ahh so its vncserver?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> you can remove vnc4server
<superm1> and install x11vnc
<superm1> and use that
<superm1> which that might end up having to be our "solution" for 8.04
<JoshT> what about the pcr-150 transmit issue?
<superm1> what's the issue?
<superm1> not working?
<JoshT> ooops pvr - meant
<JoshT> yes, when i try to enable the transmit it crashes the control centre, i thnik cause lirc hangs?
<superm1> this is with the latest versions of everything in 8.04?
<JoshT> yah i was trying it out
<superm1> did you file a crash report?
<superm1> apport should catch it..
<JoshT> i didnt because i read that there was something with pvr-150 that was unstable or not working 100%
<Egghead3> i read the same on mythbuntu site
<JoshT> "Rudimentary transmitter selection support is available for all devices but the pvr-150."
<JoshT> was just curious if that is lirc related
<Egghead3> have u tried installing w/o control panel?
<superm1> well the missing piece of transmitter support is the transmit script and the firmware
<JoshT> no i haven't
<superm1> you shouldn't have been getting that issue
<JoshT> good idea
<superm1> with it hanging
<superm1> so if you can reproduce it and file a report, that would be great
<superm1> i'm hoping its just an instability of the pvr-150 module (there is a patch waiting to be applied to the kernel about it)
<JoshT> i expand the terminal box and it hangs at lirc configuring and then the an crash is detected of the control centre, i will run it again and file a rport
<JoshT> cool
<superm1> thanks :)
<Egghead3> superm1, do u know where the startup line is for vnc4server?
<superm1> Egghead3, it starts with the X server
<superm1> as in a module
<superm1> take it out of xorg.conf
<superm1> if you dont want it to start up
<superm1> (thats what MCC does)
<Egghead3> ahh cool, ill tryout that x11vnc :)
<superm1> Egghead3, if you have good luck with it please let us know
<superm1> we need an alternative solution :)
<Egghead3> ok will do :)
<superm1> it's either that or vino
<superm1> as an option
<superm1> but i'd hate to have to install that big gnome package vino lives in
<Egghead3> in xorg.conf, it just calls out module option "vnc", is that a config file, if so u know where it lives?
<tritium> superm1: I just ordered an HDHomeRun today, and a DB2 antenna.  I'm looking forward to their arrival!
<superm1> tritium, wonderful :)
<superm1> Egghead3, its not a config file
<superm1> its an xorg module
<tritium> :)
<Egghead3> ahh, so if i uninstall vnc4server, and ilstall x11vnc, itll find x11vnc instead of vnc4server?
<superm1> Egghead3, unfortunately not
<superm1> nothing else but vnc4server provides vnc.so
<superm1> that module
<Egghead3> hehe didnt think so lol
<superm1> so x11vnc is a process you would need to start on login
<superm1> and experiment with options and stuff
<superm1> (hence why we haven't switched over to it) - that has to all be explorer
<superm1> explored
<Egghead3> k, ill tuck it in rc.local and see it that flys :)
<superm1> that won't fly unfort
<superm1> it needs to go in after x starts
<superm1> you can however place it in ~/.mythtv/session
<Egghead3> :)
<superm1> that file is launched at login if it exists and is executable
<Egghead3> superm1, x11vnc worked great, i added it to the /etc/gdm/xsession startup script, thanks :)
<superm1> Egghead3, did you have to configure much?
<superm1> or how did you go about it?
<Egghead3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/x11vnc
<Egghead3> this site walked me thru it
<Egghead3> real easy, x11vnc doesnt seem as fast, but it might just be me
<superm1> oh well this is good, it appears it can use the standard vncpasswd to generate a password
<superm1> it is slower i'm pretty sure
<superm1> make sure that your recordings still work well
<superm1> and that performance of the session is good
<superm1> because that was my biggest worry switching to this
<Egghead3> my recordings?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> like from the tv
<superm1> try to play them bak
<superm1> back
<superm1> and make sure they dont skip
<superm1> cut out etc
<Egghead3> never could play video across vnc
<superm1> well yeah that wont change but i'm saying that having the x11vnc process running may have negative effects
<Egghead3> using mythvideo, never tried watcing a recording
<superm1> when you just try to watch them "normally"
<superm1> so just make sure
<Egghead3> ahhh ic
<Egghead3> well, i cant now, mythbackend is broke too :(
<superm1> so you have x11vnc installed but not vnc4server at all right now right?
<Egghead3> yes, unistalled in mmc, then using synaptic installed x11vnc
<superm1> okay great -can you check one more thing then
<superm1> do you have a /usr/bin/vncpasswd?
<Egghead3> sure
<superm1> and if you do, can you do a:
<superm1> ls -l /usr/bin/vncpasswd
<superm1> and see where it points
<Egghead3> its there but just sez elf
<superm1> not ld
<superm1> ls
<Egghead3> the passwd work im using for x11vnc is in /root/.vnc/passwd
<superm1> right, i'm just looking to see if this registered with the alternatives system
<superm1> if it did, then that will mean very little source changes necessary to use it
<Egghead3> not sure what ld vs ld means
<Egghead3> oops ld vs ls
<superm1> just tyle
<superm1> ls -l /usr/bin/vncpasswd
<superm1> er type that, not tyle it
<superm1> and see the output
<Egghead3> ahh ic hehe
<superm1> i think you just mistyped it the first time and typed "ld -l /usr/bin/vncpasswd"
<Egghead3> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    27 2008-02-23 21:43 /usr/bin/vncpasswd -> /etc/alternatives/vncpasswd
<superm1> okay
<superm1> so do the same thing on
<superm1> /etc/alternatives/vncpasswd
<Egghead3> ok
<superm1> and see where that one points
<Egghead3> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 2008-02-23 21:42 /etc/alternatives/vncpasswd -> /usr/bin/vnc4passwd
<Egghead3> and so on?
<superm1> well so according to that you still have a vnc4 package installed
<superm1> hm
<superm1> okay that will have to be sorted out then still
<superm1> we'll see what ends up being the solution
<Egghead3> well in synaptic it wasnt listed as installed
<superm1> but for now this should work for you at least :)
<Egghead3> hehe thanks for that :)
<Egghead3> as long as i have u here, my mythbackend is broke too
<superm1> how?
<Egghead3> well at boot up it starts the config script, then sez it cant fine the upnp database
<superm1> is this a secondary backend?
<superm1> or primary
<Egghead3> primary
<Egghead3> it also happens when trying to run frontend
<superm1> have you checked sql tables for consistency problems?
<superm1> eg repair/optimize
<Egghead3> no, but it started right after i let it update, then when firing up front end it asked to redo the database to another build level or somthing like that
<superm1> do the consistency check then
<Egghead3> i tried running the optimize script in the contrib directory, but it failed
<superm1> run it from mcc
<superm1> that should work
<superm1> also make sure your disk(s) aren't full
<Egghead3> ok till try that
<Egghead3> another thing , it seems that mythbackend is running, and itll spin the hd for like 5 mins stop and do it again every now and again
<superm1> see what the results of the optimizing are first before you worry about that
<Egghead3> ok
<Egghead3> root@myth1-desktop:~# vnc4server --help
<Egghead3> The program 'vnc4server' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Egghead3> i just check to see if vnc4server was still there
<Egghead3> but anyway, i optimized database in mcc, and than ran frontend, it still end up with same error, cant find upnp database, then finally it sez cant logon to database, wrong password?
<superm1> Egghead3, i found its from vnc4common
<superm1> not a worry
<Egghead3> ahh
<superm1> Egghead3, restart mysql and then restart the backend after optimizing
<Egghead3> i think vnc4common was still install as far as synaptic saw it
<superm1> and then check the log (/var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log)
<superm1> yeah it is
<superm1> its a dependency for a few things
<Egghead3> ok
<Egghead3> how do i restart backend?
<superm1> /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<Egghead3> thanks
<Egghead3> holy, my mythback end log is 750mbytes
<superm1> so is that perhaps your issue :)?
<Egghead3> i donno, kinda large id think
<Egghead3> can i just delete it?
<Egghead3> thats probably what its writing to all this time
<superm1> tail the end of it
<superm1> tail -n 1000 file
<superm1> or so
<superm1> to see whats up
<Egghead3> ok
<Egghead3> hmm, i thinkits a password problem
<superm1> dont be quick to expect that to be it
<superm1> especially if it was working before
<superm1> you didnt change the password, and neither did anything else
<Egghead3> umm id like to say that, but yes i did change the password :(
<superm1> okay well then have fun :)
<Egghead3> thought id be easier to have it somthing i could rember , lol
<Egghead3> well its a new install so loosing the database ist a worrie
<Egghead3> whats the easiest way to dump the database?
<superm1> dump as in drop it?
<Egghead3> yes
<Egghead3> will deleting it, setup to make a new one, with new password?
<Egghead3> will deleting it, cause mythtv setup to make a new one, with new password?
<superm1> easiest way is to remove mythtv-database and mysql-server-*
<superm1> via a purge
<superm1> apt-get remove --purge PACKGE
<superm1> and then reinstall them
<Egghead3> cool, sounds good
<Egghead3> well tried all that, purged and reinstalled, but same thing
<Egghead3> its wierd the log keeps growing, as if somthing keeps running the mythconfig script, same thing over and over
<Egghead3> well time for bed, superm1 thanks for all your help :) you the man!
<superm1> no prob, night
<msfree> running 7.10 the internal player and mplayer give blocky techno colored playback but xine works fine with a -V opengl has anyone seen this before?
<pwnguin> is there seriously no way to add your own rss feeds to the news thingy?
<pwnguin> fun. i set up a new folder for games in /var/lib/mythtv
<pwnguin> and set it on share
<pwnguin> and now the others wont show (on share)
<DiggThis> hi all
<DiggThis> was wondering if anyone knows how to 'fit' mythtv display to a 16:10 monitor? cant work it out
<directhex|work> not sure i understand the question
<DiggThis> ok well ill explain
<DiggThis> my monitor is 16:10 aspect ratio and runs at 1680x1050 resolution but when i start mythbuntu and watch tv it defaults to 16:9 ratio and therefore appears letterboxed on my screen
<DiggThis> i want it to fill the screen with no cropping
<DiggThis> anyone?
<directhex|work> yeah
<directhex|work> somewhere in the frontend settings you can force 4:3 or 16:9 aspect
<DiggThis> thx but no go with that setting
<DiggThis> any other suggestions?
<directhex|work> fiddle with DisplaySize in xorg.conf, to mess with your DPI, to make mkyth think you're 19:9 not 16:10
<DiggThis> k
<DiggThis> ill try that
<DiggThis> thx
<Rigolo> good afternoon
<Rigolo> ggrrr  screen is messing up my keys ...
<jarle__> unable to upgrade database schema after upgrading to lastet mythbuntu build: http://pastebin.ca/917574 Any help?
<DiggThis> nothing seems to work when i try to stretch mythtv screen to 16:10
<DiggThis> anyone know anything?
<tpdd> With the most current mythbuntu i get slotchy or multicollored blocks when i playback mpeg2 or from a dvd using the internal player or myplayer
<tpdd> has anyone seen this before
<its_me_gb> hi, when i try to run mythbackend i get these errors, what should i do? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4979/
<directhex> superm1, has an unbroken amd64 build appeared yet?
<foxbuntu> directhex: *POOF*
<directhex> liar. i have a wife!
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> oh the number of ways that could be taken
<npurciful> well i just ordered a HDHomerun
<npurciful> i think Silcondust has it price fixed 169$ everywhere but newegg and it is 189$ there
<npurciful> hum no new weekly yet
<jakemonO> how do i debug/troubleshoot mythfilldatabase? it doesn;t run automagically...I have to manually start it?
<Littleninjai> hallo
<huhlig> could someone help me with a small sound problem
<huhlig> I get sound but even with a poweramp at max and alsamixer at max its hard to hear
<directhex> huhlig, try changing your frontend to use alsa instead of oss
<huhlig> it is using alsa
<directhex> the default mixer in the frontend is alsa:default ?
<huhlig> im not even there
<huhlig> I am at the command line trying to get it to play
<huhlig> directhex: any ideas?
<directhex> not really
<jakemonO> any help w/mythfilldatabase?
<huhlig> any idea how I can crank up the volume
<huhlig> ?
<sslashes> any idea what the module name that would handle loading the xvideo extension(s) in xorg is/are?
<staind9383> where can I get the kernel docs that contain the  get_dvb_firmware script?  linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic doesnt have it.  unless of course i am looking in the wrong place
<directhex> -headers- is just headers
<staind9383> o
<directhex> try linux-doc-2.6.22
<staind9383> thx
<directhex> look in /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/Documentation/dvb/
<staind9383> no linux-doc in there
<staind9383> i got it, thx
<sslashes> xvmc: anyone up to offering sa crash course for me? 1) i need to figure out if i need to do anything special in xorg.conf to load xvmc; 2) mythtv and xine are already setup to use it
<sslashes> i have an nvidia 8600 GTS using ubuntu's package of the nvidia proprietary drivers
<huhlig> could someone help me with a quick sound problem, I have a sound blaster audigy LS and it has nearly no volume now(Just upgraded ubuntu), If I turn all the volumes way up it you can hear it but barely.
<sslashes> huhlig: have you fiddled with alsamixer?
<huhlig> sslashes, yes
<directhex> sslashes, if you have a cpu to match a 8600, you don't need ot want xvmc
<huhlig> volumes are at max
<huhlig> digital output is off
<npurciful> hey can someone type my nick
<sslashes> npurciful:
<npurciful> awsome
<npurciful> i have managed a work around for my sound issue
<npurciful> play a silent wav file 24/7 to keep my reciever from changing modes on every sound it receives
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-26
<sslashes> directhex: what do you think the best xine vo driver is for accelerated nvidia hardware
<directhex> sslashes, i haven't used xine for years. but generally speaking, xv gives lowest cpu consumption and smoothest video. just disable compiz if you expect a smooth video when messing with high resolutions
<sslashes> directhex: ok, thanks
<huhlig> sslashes, any other ideas?
<huhlig> any reason it would work but be so quiet
<sslashes> huhlig: i got no ideas - sorry
<sslashes> anyone know of any command-line ways (for instance, in a bash script) to check if a cdrom is in a drive?
<pwnguin> hal does that
<pwnguin> you should be able to send it a dbus query or something
<staind9383> so... can the cabel co see if you are using the firewire port on the cabel box to record?
<staind9383> i'm tryin to figure out why my firewire capture is no longer working
<superm1> directhex, tomorrow the binaries will be gone according to #launchpad
<superm1> directhex, so can build tomorrow
<pwnguin> is it possible to get frozen bubble to run as a game under mythTV?
<superm1> sure
<pwnguin> how?
<pwnguin> ah, found a wiki on it
<pwnguin> kinda ugly
<pwnguin> you'd think that the Type would carry some sort of meaning
<DiggThis> has anyone worked out how to use mythexport??
<DiggThis> does anyone help here?
<rhpot1991_laptop> superm1: ping
<superm1> that's me
<rhpot1991_laptop> you get your HD over firewire correct?
<superm1> nope
<superm1> used to
<rhpot1991_laptop> ah ok
<superm1> i dont think i want to go down that path again
<rhpot1991_laptop> when you did, did you  just have 2 boxes, one for the tv and one for mythy?
<superm1> nope
<superm1> only had one digital cable xob
<rhpot1991_laptop> just watched live tv over your mythbox or what?
<superm1> never watched live
<rhpot1991_laptop> ah ok
<rhpot1991_laptop> comcast is coming tomorrow, trying to figure out what I need to ask the guy for
<rhpot1991_laptop> not a fan of the firewire path any longer?
<superm1> ask them for a 6200
<superm1> if you can
<superm1> just a single box
<superm1> well i've just gotten so fed up with dealing with it with every cable company
<superm1> and i had the worst experience with Time Warner
<superm1> who is now my cable provider again
<rhpot1991_laptop> if you do it single box like that, can you display on the tv for live tv and then nab recordings over firewire (just not at the same time)?
<superm1> you mean with both tuners in the box?
<superm1> or what do you mean?
<rhpot1991_laptop> hmmm, is the 6200 a dual tuner?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm hoping to be able to display live HD on my TV without going through mythtv, and to be able to record HD via firewire also
<superm1> yeah you can, but not at the same time
<superm1> can only use a single tuner in the box
<rhpot1991_laptop> that works
<rhpot1991_laptop> hmmm, seems the 6200 is component out, they told me over the phone it was gonna have HDMI output
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'll have to bug the guy who shows up and see what he can hook me up with
<superm1> yeah good luck there...
<superm1> especially if you are demanding a firewire port
<superm1> its really hit and miss what you're gonna get if you are just "winging it"
<rhpot1991_laptop> well I demanded working firewire over the phone, dude told me he didn't know what firewire was but if it was required by FCC regulations he was sure they did it
<rhpot1991_laptop> so who knows what I will get, not to mention I've been calling every single day the last week and a half about them not having anything hooked up here yet, been getting managers who say they will call me the next day and don't, such a headache
<superm1> haha
<superm1> yeah see
<superm1> this is why i hate cable companies...
<rhpot1991_laptop> finally had this girl return my call, after I told her if I hung up without anything resolved that I was calling up Verizon
<superm1> sounds like you have had a more rough time than i have in the past
<rhpot1991_laptop> it gets annoying when you can only call after hours and get random garbage about no managers on duty and promises that the managers will call you back and never do, funny how when you get transfered to someone else there is magically a manager around sometimes too
<rhpot1991_laptop> they came to my new house on Tuesday to survey it, and couldn't find the place and decided not to let me know that until I called to check on it
<rhpot1991_laptop> not entirely sure why they send one person to survey and another to install either, seems like a waste of manpower
<superm1> because they are all contracted
<superm1> and the contractors don't give a damn.
<rhpot1991_laptop> sounds about right
<rhpot1991_laptop> with any luck I will have some internet tomorrow and wont need to be stealing the neighbor's wifi
<superm1> haha
<superm1> i did that for a little bit too when the cable company didn't show for a week
<superm1> good ol' WEP ;)
<rhpot1991_laptop> this one is wide open
<rhpot1991_laptop> but I only get a signal if I sit next to the wall here
<rhpot1991_laptop> alright, I'm off to bed, hopefully I'm back up tomorrow and I can get you that windows launcher then
<rhpot1991_laptop> have a good night
<rhpot1991_laptop> and thanks for the firewire advice
<superm1> okay cya
<superm1> best of luck
<rxd> mythbuntu 8.04 vnc crashes
<superm1> rxd, known issue
<superm1> we're going to switch to x11vnc instead
<rxd> even 7.10 vnc also is not working weel
<rxd> s/weel/well
<rxd> vnc runs ok on xinetd
<superm1> that vnc4server package won't work properly on hardy
<superm1> so that wont be a solution
<rxd> don't you think xfce is making problems...that's why vnc is not running well or somehow xfce is not related
<superm1> not at all
<superm1> if you are having bad performance, try turning off any opengl theme painting
<rxd> after installation of mythbuntu you can't run can't run frontend right away password for mythtv from mysql should be set first..can this be done automatically
<superm1> huh?
<superm1> everything is handled
<superm1> you just need to run mythtv-setup once
<superm1> before reboot
<rxd> maybe it didn't work for me...from 7.10 and 8.04
<rxd> mysql> SET PASSWORD FOR 'mythtv'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('RjD3jan');
<superm1> did you look through all of the "general" section
<superm1> in mythtv-setup
<superm1> when you ran it
<rxd> so i have to manually set the password
<rxd> taking the pass from /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> that's really odd
<superm1> can you try to document the exact circumstances you follow
<superm1> with this having to happen
<superm1> in a bug
<superm1> and i'll try to reproduce it
<rxd> ok will do that got to reinstall again
<superm1> be as detailed as possible
<superm1> anything you change in the installer
<superm1> check
<superm1> uncheck etc
<superm1> and if you can provide /var/log/syslog before you reboot
<superm1> to see any possible errors that cropped up
<rxd> ok
<superm1> thanks!, hopefully we can nail it :)
<rxd> mythbuntu overall i like it...its quite fast...generating images..
<rxd> unlike the linuxmce...quite slow maybe it kubuntu making it slow..
<superm1> haven't worked with linuxmce at all, so can't comment there
<rxd> ok just comparing them.
<rxd> the idea of running frontend just from the CD gets mythbuntu ahead from the rest
<baal> hi
<gcleric> howdy
<baal> i put a shell script in cron.daily but it does not seem to run ?
<baal> have checked that the permitions are ok and the script works fine , something different about cron on ubuntu ?
<gcleric> what are the permissions set to.
<baal> same as other files in cron.daily
<baal> -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  526 2007-04-05 21:41 mythtv.cron
<gcleric> try adding it to crontab
<baal> cron.daily is in the crontab
<baal> should it not process all the files in that directory ?
<baal> hi
<gcleric> sorry getting coffee.  it's 0544 here
<baal> 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<baal> is in the cron tab and i assume that runs all the scripts in /etc/cron.daily ?
<gcleric> is there a path statement in your crontab?
<gcleric> i.e. PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<baal> yep
<gcleric> is the path to any executables listed in the path?
<gcleric> that is executables that you are calling in your script.
<baal> its the standard mythbuntu 7.10 install have not played with the cron part just noticed that my migrated cron script for getting program guide data isnt running
<baal> oh i understand what your saying
<baal> i have full path/filename in the script to avoid that issue
<gcleric> are you sure that the script is not running?  could it be getting an error?
<baal> im wondering if cron is running at all
<gcleric> ps -ef | grep cron
<baal> im positive its not running i have an /bin/echo "mythcron - running " >> /tmp/mythcron.log at the begining of the script
<baal> for debuging purposes
<gcleric> I think I know what the issue is.
<gcleric> your /etc/crontab looks like...
<gcleric> 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<gcleric> right?
<baal> well that would be great
<baal> yep
<gcleric> make it look like  root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily
<gcleric> removing the  test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || (
<baal> so why is that in there ?
<baal> cron not running in myhtbuntu ?
<gcleric> not sure.
<baal> well hope that works , thanks for the tip :)
<gcleric> np =)
<baal> anyone installed the source of lirc for a custom build ?
<IrishDave> hey, im in the process of installing mythbuntu hardy alpha 2
<IrishDave> I'm at the remote stage and I don't know what to chose to enable my microsoft media center remote?
<IrishDave> its version 1.0A (1040 receiver and 1039 handheld from what i can tell)
<directhex> superm1, libfaad0 has now evaporated, so rebuilding for amd64 is now possible
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-27
<superm1> directhex, yeah it should have rebuilt this aftrernoon
<superm1> afternoon even
<directhex> hasn't hit the uk mirror yet. is the build log up?
<superm1> i dont know Daviey's mirroring schedule
<superm1> you'd have to check with him
<superm1> the build log should be up too
<directhex> build log appears correct
<directhex> what's using fftw? O_o
<superm1> fast fourier transforms
<directhex> i know what it is, i'm more wondering why
<tgm4883> frink_, ping
<superm1> oh mythfrontend gets support for it
<superm1> i'd guess for time stretch?
<superm1> what else would need a FFT?
<directhex> i have no idea!
<directhex> mythmusic could use it...
<directhex> well, libvisual really
<superm1> yeah but its definitely a dependency availlable in mythfrontend
<Egghead3> using 8.04, and just did and mmc update tonight, now i lost nvidia drivers and restricted driver manager, got the manager back, how do i get the nvidia drivers back?
<javatexan> howdy all
<javatexan> well I want to write a plugin for mythtv....how would one get started?
<javatexan> any dev types hangin around?
<javatexan> directhex: are you around?
<Egghead3> anyone else loose the restriced drives after recent updating?
<Egghead3> oops drivers
<superm1> Egghead3, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-10-generic
<superm1> its probably not available yet
<superm1> try to boot into the older (-8) kernel
<superm1> until it is
<npurciful> heya superm1
<superm1> hi
<Egghead3> thanks superm1
<Egghead3> btw, the x11vnc seems to be working great, doesnt seem to slow down playback during connection
<superm1> Egghead3, very good to hear
<superm1> i'm not sure still if we need a migration path for people coming from gutsy, but hardy should now by default install x11vnc
<Egghead3> good to hear, but i hope other have tested it too :), im a linux noob so...
<superm1> well i just hope that the 100k+ plus people that have downloaded, at least a few more will upgrade early and catch the mishaps :)
<Egghead3> any ideas when  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-10-generic will be compiled? just wondeing if i should wait or try and figure out how to roll back kernel
<superm1> Egghead3, you should have both kernels installed right now
<superm1> just pick the other one in grub
<famicom> erh, does anyone here know hwo to change the internal player?
<famicom> mythtv's internal player is shit
<WcktKlwn> has anyone tried using the drobo share to stream movies to a myth box?
<pwnguin> is there anything close to a standard interpretation of USB HID?
<pwnguin> im digging into the mythGame module
<pwnguin> and it seems like gamepads are an afterthought
<pwnguin> in particular, people writing games intending to support gamepads, is there any hope of simply using HID and not having to deal with binding axis and buttons to labels?
<directhex|work> pwnguin, yes and no
<directhex|work> pwnguin, yes, usb-hid is entirely standard, no, you can't avoid the binding process (as not all pads have the same button labels, and worse, sometimes they do but they're laid out completely differently)
<directhex|work> so if you're playing a SNES emulator, the snes A button is on the right and the Y button is on the left. but on an xbox pad, Y is at the top and A is at the bottom
<directhex|work> y'see?
<pwnguin> i get it, but it still kinda sucks
<pwnguin> the input.h names suggest certian functionality
<pwnguin> like rx and ry
<directhex|work> yes, they do. and those names predate real-world behaviour
<directhex|work> take, for example, a gamecube pad. the cube pad is detected as having six axes - x and y on the main stick, x and y on the c stick, and 1-d axes on each of the two triggers
<directhex|work> how do you mesh that with something that was originally penned considering joysticks (which have rotational axes and pov hats)?
<directhex|work> you end up marking, say, c-stick-up as being the Z axis, and c-stick-left as being on the rx axis. then stick triggers on ry and dz. the axes end up just being names which aren't connected to pad placement
<directhex|work> at which point you need to be able to tell your app that
<directhex|work> and THEN you get problems where a device exceeds even that expected number. consider the sony sixaxis controller for ps3. 2 sticks, motion sensitivity, pressure-sensitive (i.e. 1d axis) buttons including triggers.
<MythbuntuGuest54> Need help with scheduled recordings - they are not workin
<MythbuntuGuest54> Try to setup a recording and it fails - there is NOTHING scheduled to record.
<MythbuntuGuest54> Ran sudo mythbackend --testsched and get error
<MythbuntuGuest54> ./mythconverg/oldfind is marked as crashed and should be repaired...  Anyone know how to get this to work?
<Holger> Hi. Where do I set storage groups in mythtv-setup using mythbuntu 7.10 ?
<Holger> oh, my bad. Its available since 0.21. Apparently, mythbuntu uses 0.20.2
<pwnguin> what's the best way to run wminput in daemon mode?
<pwnguin> i was thinking of running it in the same place the frontend gets launched
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-28
<Egghead3> is the lirc_serial module broke ine kernel 24-10?
<superm1> shouldn't be....
<superm1> make sure you have the matching linux-ubuntu-modules
<Egghead3> hi superm1
<Egghead3> cool ill check that now, thnaks
<Egghead3> generic is installed but the 386 isnt
<superm1> are u booted into generic?
<superm1> or 386?
<Egghead3> i donno
<Egghead3> how do i tell?
<Egghead3> if i had to guess id say generic, cuz linux-ubuntu-modules-7 and linux-ubuntu-modules-8 are both installed still and they are the  -generic too
<superm1> uname -a
<Egghead3> Linux myth2-desktop 2.6.24-10-386 #1 Fri Feb 22 18:27:28 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Egghead3> so 386 i guess
<superm1> see
<superm1> so get rid of that 386
<superm1> you dont want it
<superm1> boot your self into a -generic
<superm1> you'll feel a lot better
<Egghead3> in grub?
<superm1> at the grub menu hit esc
<superm1> and pick the -10 generic jazz
<Egghead3> ok thanks
<_Tal_> hey
<_Tal_> issue with Mythweb when I goto backend status:
<_Tal_> Error at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/status/handler.php, line 29:
<_Tal_> file_get_contents(http://192.168.80.1:6544) [function.file-get-contents]: failed to open stream: HTTP request failed!
<superm1> sounds like mismatched versions maybe?
<Egghead3> superm1, thanks again :), things are working much better now
<_Tal_> This handler.php came with the myth installed in linuxmce, and shows * @date        $Date: 2006-06-24 14:03:10 -0500 (Sat, 24 Jun 2006) $
<_Tal_>  * @version     $Revision: 10290 $
<tgm4883_laptop> _Tal_, this isn't the linuxmce support forum
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have mythbuntu installed somewhere?
<_Tal_> nooooooooo
<_Tal_> I don't
<_Tal_> at all
<_Tal_> never
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<_Tal_> I'd asked a couple of times in the linuxmce chan with no response.
<_Tal_> so just thought I'd check here.
<tgm4883_laptop> well unfortunatly, linuxmce uses their own builds of mythtv, not the ubuntu repo ones
<_Tal_> but I read the chan name here. Just thought someone might have seen something similar
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
 * _Tal_ laughs
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu___, always has the answer though
<_Tal_> I'll keep looking
<tgm4883_laptop> are both systems updated?
<tgm4883_laptop> and running the same version of mythtv?
<_Tal_> Just one box
<_Tal_> running linux mce
 * foxbuntu___ escapes the wolves tgm4883_laptop threw him to
<_Tal_> Might just need to reinstall
<_Tal_> thanks
 * tgm4883_laptop gives all the wolves foxbuntu___'s home address
<foxbuntu___> lol
 * foxbuntu___ is annoyed by TK'ers online
<tgm4883_laptop> Team Killers?
<foxbuntu___> yea..playing CoD4 online
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, team killers suck
<tgm4883_laptop> thats why you need a good friends list for team play
<foxbuntu___> indeed
<tgm4883_laptop> playing on the wii?
<foxbuntu___> ps3
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbuntu installed on it?
<foxbuntu___> nope
<foxbuntu___> it sits right next to my MB BE though so I think that counts
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> installed mythbuntu on your wii?
<foxbuntu___> actually my Wii sits between the BE and the PS3
<foxbuntu___> uh...i don't think MB is Wii friendly
<foxbuntu___> do we spin a build for Wii now?
<foxbuntu___> ;)
<foxbuntu___> superm1, when are we going to have a build for Wii?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, we need a wii build
<tgm4883_laptop> although the wii may be underpowered.  Might make an OK frontend only though
<tgm4883_laptop> SD only that is
<foxbuntu___> indeed
<foxbuntu___> might not be x264 compt
<tgm4883_laptop> whew, i'm glad that foxxbuntu guy left.  he is a pain ;)
<foxbuntu___> yeah...now I wonder which one of my machines that was :)
<tgm4883_laptop> whowas foxxbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> unless they are all the same ip
<tgm4883_laptop> thats why you need the identifier
<tgm4883_laptop> ala _laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> fearless leader!!!
<foxbuntu___> they are all the same
<foxbuntu___> I have started using laptop
<foxbuntu___> but ala_notalllaptops
<foxbuntu___> only 2
<foxbuntu___> but I really want to add a third and get the lower end MacBookAit
<foxbuntu___> Air
<foxbuntu___> then i could be ala_Air
<tgm4883_laptop> fearless leader is back!!
<superm1> i'm fearful actually
<superm1> here's why
<superm1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5069/
<superm1> i got a whole lot of that
<superm1> some 765000 lines in /var/log/messages
<superm1> before i finally said i'll just reboot
<tgm4883_laptop> eew
<soulfury> Anyone else seeing the same 'network drops' problem alot of ubuntu 7.10 users are having with MB7.10?
<soulfury> or know of a next trouble shooting step for the problem?  swapped the nic, cable, switch port, no rx tx errors in netstat, mii-tool shows 100FDX, no errors in syslog other than 'transmit timeout for eth3X'...
<soulfury> erm eth3*
<zabadapp> Why do all themes in xfce:s User Interface Preferences look the same? As if they do not change at all... Clearlooks exactly the same as Mythbuntu.
<zabadapp> (in mythbuntu 7.10)
<foxxbuntu> zabadapp, Mythbuntu is built off of Clearlooks so they sould look similar
<zabadapp> ok, bad example ... but they all look the same .. just som minor changes in width or so ... it feels like the colours and shade of the GUI is hardcoded somwhere else
<javatexan> did ubuntu fix the problem with ffmpeg and x264, it seems to run faster all of a sudden?  :)
<foxxbuntu> javatexan, there was a bug fix awhile back to optimize ffmepg in mythbuntu, are you using 8.04?
<foxxbuntu> zabadapp, the should not be 'hardcoded' I wrote the theme and I haven't heard that before (not saying its not for you, it just new to me)
<foxxbuntu> zabadapp, have you tried changing the theme?
<zabadapp> yes, i can do some screenshots for you (and maybe you can explain what I am doing wrong :) )
<zabadapp> foxxbuntu: http://lelle.homeip.net/web/xfce/htpc-vnc1.png  and  http://lelle.homeip.net/web/xfce/htpc-vnc2.png
<zabadapp> should not the buttons change more than that?
<foxxbuntu> zabadapp, yes they should
<foxxbuntu> unfortuatly I don't have access to my test machine atm so I will have to look more into this later...could you either file a bug in launchpad or post this in the forums so I can get back to you (bug is preferable)
<foxxbuntu> include those png's
<zabadapp> i have never filed one before, is there a faq?
<zabadapp> seems easy
<foxxbuntu> zabadapp, should be
<foxxbuntu> just go here and fill it out https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<zabadapp> i just registred
<foxxbuntu> cool
<zabadapp> foxxbuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/196790
<foxxbuntu> zabadapp, thanks...I will look into that tonight
<levander> Is anyone using the Iguanaworks transceiver?  Are the wired emitters a lot better than the regular LED transmitters?
<levander> I don't plan on buying either right away, but after Comcast forces me to switch to digital, who knows what I'll end up doing?
<levander> I mean, I plan on buying an Iguanaworks transceiver, but I don't plan on using the IR emitters it offers right away.
<levander> I need an IR receiver right away so I can use a remote with my myth box.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-29
<tgm4883_laptop> levander, a popular ir remote and receiver is the mceusb2 remote
<tgm4883_laptop> get one with the usb receiver and you are good to go
<tgm4883_laptop> as for ir blasting?  I hate it
<tgm4883_laptop> a wired solution is much better
<tgm4883_laptop> but with the right equipment, the IR blasting does work pretty good
<staind9383> soo... would it be a particularly stupid to call up cablevision and bitch to them that my firewire port on my cable box stopped working?
<pwnguin> I've been using mythbuntu for a week now
<pwnguin> is it correct to say that if new videos need to be added via the video manager before they'll be viewable in mythVideo?
<soulfury> Can anyone tell me the name of the package I need to search for in aptitude to get the amd64 kernel source code I need to compile my nvidia driver?  7.10 of course.
<directhex> soulfury, linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<soulfury> thanks
<directhex> you don't need source code to compile kernel modules. just headers
<soulfury> right right
<soulfury> Not sure why that isn't installed by default on 7.10
<soulfury> It is with ubuntu 7.10
<directhex> no, it isn't
<directhex> linux-headers is never on by default
<staind9383> is it more of a pain in the ass to get myth up and running on amd-64 vs x86?
<directhex> no
<soulfury> I've installed Mythbuntu 7.10 and Ubuntu 7.10 about 4 times in the last two days on this trying to get it to work.  When i run the nvidia installer on ubuntu 7.1 the only thing i'm mising are the libc6 dev libraries.  On the mythbuntu install it complains about kernel source.
<directhex> hm, you're right, someone added linux-headers-generic to the depends: on ubuntu-desktop
<directhex> not much use for those of us running better kernels. nevermind
<soulfury> hah
<soulfury> yeah I'm just now getting back into linux
<soulfury> been in solaris land for the last few years
<directhex> poor you :(
<soulfury> heh
<soulfury> it's pretty easy =)
<directhex> there there, the nightmare is over
<staind9383> is there any advantage to 64 bit over 32 if you dont have lots of mem to throw at the system?
<directhex> "ed" and "sh" won't hurt you anymore
<soulfury> of course staind9383
<directhex> staind9383, media-related tasks (e.g. transcoding) are faster
<staind9383> yea>
<staind9383> hmm
<staind9383> might have to give that a whirl
<soulfury> plus you can just throw some more ram in later
<soulfury> when you've teh cash
<staind9383> well its not the cash... dr2 is dirt cheap right now
<staind9383> ddr2 rather
<soulfury> mmhmm
<soulfury> Mythbuntu, when you get it working, is totally fucking slick
<staind9383> i've been shying away from 64 bit anything for poor driver support... then again taht was mostly on the win side of things
<staind9383> anyone else using a kworld atsc110 tuner?
<superm1> directhex, those builds better for you now?
<superm1> happy at least :)?
<directhex> superm1, well i nicked the packages out of edge.lp.net as soon as you alerted me to them, and they seem fine
<directhex> superm1, presumably packages.gz is up to date now
<superm1> directhex, yeah it is
<soulfury> Is an A64 x2 4000 with a geforce 7050PV strong enough to play like 6GB 1080 ts stuff?
<superm1> just didnt get a chance to check with you again
<directhex> soulfury, americanese hd? probably
<staind9383> i think one of my main probs with myth so far has been lack of linux experience
<staind9383> is there a faster download for the mythbuntu iso anywhere?  the torrent link on the site is dead
<directhex> i have a sore throat, i'm tired, i feel it's bedtime
<superm1> staind9383, we should take that down i guess if its dead -
<superm1> just try clicking the direct download, there are a few fast mirrors in the rotation
<staind9383> ok i got a much faster one... was going 40 Kb/sec, now 500
<staind9383> so would you guys recommend a dedicated vid card, or are onboard geforce 6150 graphics enough
<staind9383> for HD that is
<andy> P4 - 1800, 512 Ram, 60GB HDD, Hauppauge PVR-150-MCE, NVidia 6200 - I can get the Mythbuntu install to see the card (it thinks it's a V4l (ivtv) PVR-150).  I can find a dozen channels on a channel scan, but I can see nothing
<andy> To be honest, I've got no idea what I'm doing here, I'm using the force.  It was pure fluke that I got the PVRs remote to go...of a limited nature...
<andy> ...any thoughts or suggestions?
<WcktKlwn> andy, did you switch to to us-cable in the setup?
<WcktKlwn> I believe the default is something like us-bcast
<andy> NewZealand
<andy> ...being from NZ and all...  THought that might be a flash idea...
<andy> Thats good enough, though...  I'm gunna try that...   AFK for a few...
<WcktKlwn> there might be another one in there for NZ
<andy> Yeah, there's a few options...  US Broadcast/cable/japan/NZ/etc
<andy> I always assumed that was more a NTSC vs PAL vs Secam selection
<WcktKlwn> I first set mine up for bcast, and couldn't go above channel 13.. and I got stumped
<andy> I'm a little nervous that it kinda works (in as far as it gets detected, and goes through all the motions, making all the right noises, but all I get is 12 channels of pitch black... THEN...I read that Hauppauge ran out of 150s so started shipping HVR-1600s in their place.  Some HVR-1600 cards look the same as a PVR-150 but I read that there's little to no support for linux for the HVR at all
<andy> I may have a HVR-1600 cleverly disguised as a PVR-150-MCE
<Cackette> is there any reason that menu transitions lag like crazy (takes ~5 secs to go from Manage Recordings to next menu, etc)
<superm1> Cackette, your video card doesnt support opengl
<superm1> switch back to the Qt theme painter
<superm1> or install the right driver
<staind9383> i hate firewire....  its official
<staind9383> default install for mythbuntu is /var/lib for media correct?
<Cackette> my video card sure as hell supports opengl
<Cackette> its a nvidia 6600
<SteveoSup> Hey all
<SteveoSup> Couple questions.
<SteveoSup> if I get Mythbuntu set up on my system can I play media off of my FreeNAS file server? if I have multiple shares?
<SteveoSup> so I'm guessing that no one here knows anything about this huh?
<staind9383> i would assume that you could... nut i realy dont know too much so i'm not gonna be much help
<SteveoSup> HEHE its ok
<staind9383> sooo if i am using the amd64 version, so i need a different firmware for my tuner card?
<staind9383> so = do
<staind9383> is a firewire connection possible using an amd64 build?
<staind9384> what might be the problem if the audio sounds like alvin and the chipmunks
<staind9384> and the entire playback is choppy... almost like the card is buffering then playing extra fast, over and over again
<HEP85> I just wanted to ask if it is already safe to use the 8.04 alpha 2 version or is it still unstable?
<tgm4883> HEP85, yes, alpha 2 is perfectly stable.  In fact, thats why we call it alpha, as in alpha male, the leader, the strongest in the pack.  There really is no reason for for us to even continue development, alpha 2 is perfect.
<tgm4883> or
<tgm4883> by definition, alpha 2 is still unstable
<frank232> heh
<adaptr> does it do my laundry ?
<zabadapp> foxxbuntu: I found the problem, a ~/.gtkrc-2.0 (from the install) would override my own changes. By removing it the GUI-themes changes correctly.
<hugolp> How can I record a recording into a DVD or CD?
<rhpot1991_laptop> mytharchive?
<hugolp> rhpot1991_laptop:  I allredy installed it but I dont see the option
<rhpot1991_laptop> its in mythtv itself, you use it to archive recordings and such
<rhpot1991_laptop> might be under optical discs, I'm not entirely sure of the menu location
<hugolp> oh ok I think I see it
<hugolp> thanks
<foxbuntu> zabadapp, thanks...I will look into that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-01
<foxbuntu_laptop> zabadapp, I found the problem with the package that controls those settings. I just commited the changes it will be resolved in future releases
<foxbuntu_laptop> thanks for the bug report
<KillerKiwi2005> Hello, i have a pvr150 the composite in seems to only have video how do I capture the audio as well?
<uid000> hi,  having a problem with spdif on my audigy 2.  anybody have experience with this?
<uid000> on my audigy 2, all of a sudden the spdif has stopped working.  still getting analog sound out.  also ac3 passthrough works.  just regular sound out of spdif has stopped.
<uid000> any advice?
<macly> just wanted to thank everyone, I just got my mythtv box running perfectly, except for one thing, the initial volume settings, I'm trying to match the mythtv volume to the TV volume, but I've set the master volume down to 60 and I can't really hear a difference from 80.
<macly> any suggestions?
<macly> basically, I don't want to change from tv to mythtv, and blow the speakers off the TV (currently, it's close, but I'm a fscking perfectionist)
<macly> sound card is a...
<macly> it's an intel 8x0 card
<nettow0822_> hey guys
<nettow0822_> how are things with 8.04?
<zabadapp> foxbuntu_laptop: I just discovered that /root has a .gtkrc-2.0 also ... so i.e. synaptic (started with su rights) looks wrong too unless it is removed ...
<foxbuntu_laptop> zabadapp, our package doesn't put those there
<foxbuntu_laptop> gdm does because of a setting in our package
<foxbuntu_laptop> I changed it like 2 hours ago
<foxbuntu_laptop> Thanks for the hit though made it easy to find for me
<foxbuntu_laptop> hint*
<foxbuntu_laptop> and for posting the bug
<superm1> foxbuntu, you completely removed the .gtkrc-2.0?
<zabadapp> foxbuntu_laptop: here's another bug :-) in /var/www/mythweb/data the softlink "video" points to /var/lib/mythtv/video, should be ../videoS ... same for video_covers
<superm1> in the home directory of users?
<superm1> or what'd you change?
<pretender> my MythTV Digital stations now have a choppy picture since installing my 22" LCD Help
<Cackette> Is there anything I have to do after a commercial-flag job?
<Cackette> It says "Finished, 9 breaks found."
<tritium> Is QAM tuning on an HDHomeRun still not working properly on 7.10?
<tritium> I can get tuner 0 (connected to an antenna) to tune ATSC just fine, but I can't get tuner 1 (attached to cable) to tune QAM.
<tritium> I hope I didn't make a mistake in buying one...
<tritium> superm1: you have one, don't you?
<superm1> i have a hdhome run
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> and qam tuning works fine on 7.10
<superm1> make sure you update your firmware
<tritium> Yeah, did that.
<tritium> I'm about to try VLC.
<tritium> I get an error in mythtv about being unable to display something or other.
<superm1> try to tune a different station then
<superm1> its very common that 90% of your stations dont come in over QAM
<tritium> it fades out and takes me back out to the menu
<superm1> even though they were part of the scan
<superm1> like tune into your local PBS
<superm1> or FOX
<superm1> those are pretty reliable typically
<tritium> Interesting.
<tritium> Yeah, I tried changing stations too, but it had already taken me back out to the menu.
<superm1> if that's your only tuner -
<superm1> you need to set the default station
<superm1> in mythtv-setup
<superm1> to a different station
<superm1> unfortunately
<tritium> It's not.  I have a DViCO in the box as well.
<tritium> Maybe tuner1 is bad.
<tritium> Now I'm just getting "You should have gotten a channel lock by now..."  At least that's better than it dropping back to the menu.
<tritium> Well, perhaps I'll send it back.  Good night.
<superm1> nigth
<tritium> Yeah, this must be a bad tuner.  I can't tune to FOX, PBS, anything at all.
<nettow_> i just re-installed 7.10 but
<nettow_> I have no sound....
<nettow_> It worked before
<runoff> PVR-150 help was working as /dev/video0...mythtv on ubuntu...now on backend setup "failed to open" when trying to add card...ideas?
<lime4x4> is it possible to reconfigure vnc on a mythbox remotly thru ssh?
<runoff> new hardware has shown up in restricted drivers Lucent/Agere linmodem control driver...new not enable..a conflict...no modem on machine...I have been reloading nvidia driver but that shouldn't kill pvr-150?
<MythbuntuGuest93> hi
<MythbuntuGuest93> i have just built a pc from scratch with the intention of installing mythbuntu. i downloaded
<MythbuntuGuest93> the amd64 iso and burned it
<MythbuntuGuest93> when i try to load the live cd
<MythbuntuGuest93> the install freezes at "running local boot scripts"
<MythbuntuGuest93> can anyone help?
<directhex> oh, fuck's sake, why do they never wait for a reply?
<Daviey> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Daviey> 3 mins
<MythbuntuGuest48> hi i am getting the the install freezing at the "running local boot scripts stage
<MythbuntuGuest48> can anyone help?
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest48, how long are you waiting before assuming it's frozen?
<zabadapp> MythbuntuGuest48: try running with failsafe graphics mode (a choice in the very beginnig), helped when my install turned black and froze
<MythbuntuGuest48>  i have waited about 10minutes
<MythbuntuGuest48> i am connecting both hdd and dvd via one ide cable
<MythbuntuGuest48> so i am aware that is supposed to decrease performence but should it be taking that long?
<MythbuntuGuest48> (i tried the failsafe mode but it did the same thing. am i not waiting long enough? how long should it take approx?
<nettow> i re-loaded 7.04 gusty and I have no sound
<nettow> I think it has something to do with a conflict with my tuner cards
<nettow> I have pcHDTV HD-5500 & Dvico FusionHDTV5 Gold
<nettow> everything worked before
<directhex> load alsamixer, flip the iec956 switch
<nettow> doesn't alsamixer come loaded?
<nettow> I didn't have to do anything before
<directhex> then it obviously works now, and you shouldn't try any suggestions on fixing it
<nettow> it hasn't work since the install...where did I say it worked?
<nettow> i'm not an idiot
<directhex> so have you tried the solution as suggested 8 minutes ago?
<nettow> yes...it didn't  work
<nettow> I have since fixed it ty
<nettow> it didn't take me 8 minutes either
<nettow> i hope someone treats you the same way
<nettow> also you need to get off this channel...since you bed side manner isn't what linux is all about
<MythbuntuGuest48> hi i am getting the the install freezing at the "running local boot scripts stage
<MythbuntuGuest48> i posted this before, does anybody have any ideas?
<tgm4883_laptop> nettow, did you flip the iec956 switch as directhex has suggested?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest48, gutsy or hardy?
<nettow> tgm4883_laptop I changed the device under the volume setting to get it to work
<nettow> I got some help from the ubuntu room
<tgm4883_laptop> nettow, so it works now?
<nettow> yes it works now
<tgm4883_laptop> what device did you change it to
<nettow> It was set to the tuner card audio not my motherboard audio
<tgm4883_laptop> did one of those happen to be the iec956?
<nettow> no
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<nettow> thanks for your help
<MythbuntuGuest48> i am new to this. i downloaded the .10 iso of mythbuntu from this site
<MythbuntuGuest48> *7.10
<directhex> graphics card?
<MythbuntuGuest48> i am using th on board vga, on my asus  motherboard
<adaptr> yes, sure, whatever - *what* video ?
<directhex> adaptr, it's connected with some kind of plug!
<adaptr> directhex: never! I don't believe you
<S|eepy> Evening folks
<S|eepy> Just thought I wopuld drop by and see if anyone could tell me if MythBuntu works with FloppyDTV SVB-S2 cards?
<S|eepy> Windows MCE is no good to me as it doesnt support HD in the UK - plus would rather go the linux route of possible anyway!
<directhex> there's no stable dvb-s2 api
<directhex> and no FTA dvb-s2 service in the uk
<S|eepy> not good :(
<directhex> the only fta hd channel in the uk is bbc-hd, which is on regular dvb-s
<S|eepy> True.  Although I can clear C4 HD with my Sky card
<S|eepy> Which is a start I guess
<S|eepy> With regards to mythbuntu, does it support usals?  So could it drive my motor?
<directhex> diseqc is supported by mythtv
<directhex> don't think usals is
<S|eepy> maybe a silly question, but could I use diseqc instead?  I have only ever used usals, entering my long/lat and away I go.  Is disecq totally different?
<directhex> that said, google suggests it IS supported, though buggy in 0.20
<S|eepy> ahh - nice one
<S|eepy> hmm.  so i guess this could be viable.
<S|eepy> guess i could just load it all in vmware to start with, prove it can do what I need. if so move across fully
<directhex> i don't think vmware allows you to pass through devices like tuner cards to a sufficient degree that they work
<superm1> only if they are usb
<superm1> or ethernet
<S|eepy> doh!
<S|eepy> ah well, gonna have to wait till the missus aint in and start messing about I guess :-)
<directhex> it's superm1!
<superm1> hi kids
<directhex> presumably there were problems too great for the regular m1
<superm1> well of course
<Cackette> What are the difference between the Record Profiles: "Default, Live TV, High Quality, Low Quality"?
<adaptr> the... quality >?
<Rigolo> good evening
<Rigolo> superm1: any idea when alpha 3 will be released?
<superm1> i'm just doing tests on the disk right now
<Rigolo> okee
<superm1> so provided i dont find anything wrong tomorrow or the day after
<Rigolo> I will wait for it ...
<Rigolo> maybe an other question in the mean time ... and it is not mythbunut specific
<Rigolo> I've installed a number of packages since I installed my mythbuntu system
<Rigolo> most of them I do not need anymore ...
<superm1> right
<Rigolo> they were just to see things, or even to compile stuff
<Rigolo> how can I ge a list of "additional" packages
<Rigolo> so those that are not part of the default install
<Rigolo> so that I can get through them and remove the once that are no longer intresting
<superm1> well easiest way is to look at your dpkg.log
<superm1> to see what you've installed
<superm1> in /var/log
<Rigolo> I've looked at the dpkg logs .. but it also lists the upgrades of "base" packages
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> well any that you remember, remove those
<superm1> and the dependencies then show up in autoremovable
<Rigolo> I'm working on that .. but isn't there a base list of packages that is used during an intall or something?
<superm1> well yeah mythbuntu-desktop
<superm1> and mythbuntu-live's dependencies
<Rigolo> and then just compair that to the currently installed packages?
<superm1> well i wouldnt do it that route
<superm1> there are a few not listed in there that may have gotten installed
<superm1> and additionally, that won't show all the dependencies that route
<Rigolo> I saw deborphan ... and you can do some "marking" or something like that ... but that only works when you start with a fresh install
<Rigolo> so, take a clean system .. do an clean install .. do an apt-get update / apt-get upgrade
<Rigolo> and then dump the installed package list
<Rigolo> and compare that?
<superm1> yeah well i'd not worry so much though
<superm1> i mean how much more space are you really adding?
<Rigolo> I just like a clean system ... I'm moving all my builds and compiles to a vmware image at the moment .. so that I have a nice "clean" desktop
<superm1> ah
<superm1> well the other thing too is start removing packages -dev packages
<superm1> and such
<superm1> and look what else it is taking out
<superm1> if anything touches mythtv xfce or mythbuntu stuff dont remove it
<superm1> otherwise do so
<Rigolo> that is a start .. but still more like a hit and run tactic than a real thourogh approach ...
<superm1> i regularly use that tactic on my box :)
<superm1> i notice that i try something and then something else and the list goes up
<superm1> but i've got a good idea of what is supposed to be around
<Rigolo> somebody else must have had this question before me .... but googleing for ubuntu clean packages etc gives you a lot of hits .. and most of them not really usefull
<Rigolo> btw ... are there already weekly 0.21 builds around?
<Rigolo> hidden somewhere :-)
<superm1> yes they are on the trunk repo
<superm1> and on hardy
<Rigolo> trunk == 0.21 still?
<superm1> yes
<Rigolo> okee
<superm1> okay only see one bug to fix with mcc
<superm1> and then should be good
<Rigolo> and this alpha 3 .. is based on the ubuntu alpha 3 also? or already on alpha 4 of ubuntu?
<superm1> its on the latest ubuntu archive
<superm1> which is later than the latest ubuntu alpha
<superm1> its just the third disk we've spun so that's where it gets its title
<directhex> superm1, will the mythbuntu auto-builds be explicitly switched to the 0.21-fixes branch anytime soon? i.e. safely before 0.21 releases?
<Rigolo> okee, so the mythbuntu alpha numbers do not match ubuntu's ... good to know
<superm1> directhex, the autobuilds for trunk already do that
<superm1> will just switch the ppa they push to
<superm1> to go to mythbuntu instead of mythbuntu-trunk
<directhex> so the "trunk" builds actually build 0.21-fixes? that makes me feel much safer
<superm1> yeah they do
<directhex> worth modifying the wobsite to reflect that?
<Rigolo> I was just going to say .. trunk is not trunk :-) .. but 0.21 fixes in reality
<superm1> directhex, i think the website was already updated for that
<directhex> Rigolo, that's the case today
<superm1> someone eas confused
<directhex> Rigolo, can you assure me it will be the case in 2 weeks? a month? 2 months?
<Rigolo> not me :-)
<directhex> Rigolo, as someone who's been burnt by the difference between "testing" and "sarge", i think it's good to take measures in advance ;)
<directhex> (back when sarge was testing, and stable)
<Rigolo> but I agree with directhex , it would be good to put on the website that for the moment there are no "real" trunk builds .. but 0.21-fixes builds pretending to be trunk :-)
<superm1> well its not like trunk is really changing right now
<superm1> 0.21 fixes is
<superm1> but okay
<directhex> it'd eliminate confusion, which is the important thing really
<Rigolo> brb ... doing a reboot and see if my installation still works after I have remove some packages :-)
<directhex> IMHO one of the best features in 0.21 is the new renderer selection. with the gl renderer and osd, it looks infinitely better
<Egghead3> directhex, i have to agree, it was weel worth changing from 7.10
<superm1> directhex, i'm turning off xvmc opengl on the next build though
<superm1> you just mean the opengl renderer right
<Rigolo> well .. that worked :-)
<directhex> superm1, well, duh, i've got more than 8mhz lying about, i don't need xvmc
<superm1> i do unfortunately
<superm1> on my 2.8ghz pentium d
<superm1> i cant even do fscking bob with out it
<directhex> really? my FE/BE is a 3ghz pentium-d
<directhex> hang on, you said you didn't have an amd64 box!
<superm1> this is a FE only too
<superm1> no i dont
<superm1> its i386
<directhex> yes you do!
<superm1> well its not running amd64 code though
<directhex> well, yeah, but it *coukd* ;)
<superm1> haha well yeah it "could" i guess, but try setting up a chroot for netbooting an amd64 from an i386 box...
<directhex> sounds like fun!
 * Rigolo still needs to play with netbooting ... that is what the nslu2 I have standing next to me is going to do ...
<superm1> directhex, but maybe i'll put a hard drive in there
<superm1> and do an amd64 install of a3
<superm1> once davemorris or tgm generates one
<superm1> then i can build them in the future too i guess
<directhex> disks are cheap
<superm1> yeah but so am i ;)
<superm1> and netboots are cool
<akant2> mythbuntu rox
<akant2> :)
<directhex> so does beer
<directhex> mythbuntu is cheaper though
<akant2> mythbuntu + beer :)
<directhex> mythbeertoo
<adaptr> mybeerone
<directhex> i have a cold. too ill for beer
<directhex> maybe a lemsip though
<Viaken> I'm just curious... how far behind do releases lag? How long might I expect to wait after Ubuntu's Hardy release for it to be a good time to upgrade my frontend?
<Viaken> I know it can be hard to say, and any number is to be taken with a grain of salt..
<superm1> the target is the same time release
<superm1> the only fixes that go in after are installer fixes
<superm1> and live mode fixes
<superm1> the archives are frozen
<superm1> Viaken, but the sooner you can upgrade the more beneficial it is to us.  Catching upgrade bugs early is very important
<directhex> superm1, i'd love to upgrade, but my experiences with ubuntu pre-releases are that they can be *very* hairy until about a fortnight before release. i tend to upgrade 1 month before release, and usually end up hitting really sticky bugs
<Viaken> I would if I was the only one using the system. :\ I'm on Hardy on my laptop already. Some fairly nice systems...
<directhex> the "udev in /etc/rc.* multiple times" one really screwed me over
<Viaken> nice upgrades* lack of sleep getting to me. lol
<Viaken> However, this is my family's DVR, and none of them have touched Linux. Most are ...very..not computer savvy.
<superm1> directhex, yeah as long as you do with some time left to fix upgrade bugs, that's fine :)
<Seeker`> what is the minimum bitrate for analog recordings to look as good as the actual broadcast?
<superm1> directhex, and fyi, 1 month is like 1-2 weeks from now :)
<Seeker`> I am using it on a TFT monitor
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-02
<joecurlee> hi, i just found out mythtv logs are taking up 46gb of space... that's a lot. any way to reduce this?
<superm1> woah
<superm1> why?
<joecurlee> that's a great question :)
<superm1> i mean with 46gb, is the meaning of life  on line 55499353854?
<joecurlee> lol
<joecurlee> var/log/mythtv == 46.8gb
<superm1> well look whats in them'
<joecurlee> var/log/mysql == 800mb+
<joecurlee> looking now
<joecurlee> it's all backend logs
<joecurlee> 717 items
<joecurlee> sorry no
<joecurlee> 17 items... all backend logs... all regular .log files
<joecurlee> that equal 46gb... wtf??
<joecurlee> scratch that... there are some front end logs too... still though... 46gb
<adaptr> what's the biggest individual file ?
<joecurlee> there we go.. 2 of them are 20+gb
<joecurlee> i wonder what that's all about... i'm assuming deleting them won't do any harm right?
<superm1> well look at them first?
<superm1> before you delte them
<joecurlee> yea.... trying that now with vim... might have been a bad idea
<joecurlee> it's having a bit of a time opening one of them
<superm1> tail it instead
<superm1> tail -n 5000 or so
<adaptr> also not very useful.. tail -n 100 is plenty to see what's in it
<joecurlee> i'm seeing lots of stuff in here... lots of "opened codec" and info about streaming
<adaptr> it's just your 3 year history of watching pron, then
<joecurlee> LOADS of "writeaudio: buffer underrun" lines
<superm1> maybe its worthwhile for us to make some changes then
<joecurlee> lol... here's the crazy part: I've had mythtv for about 1 week now
<superm1> to check for big files..
<superm1> 1 week?
<superm1> and that many logs...'
<joecurlee> yes
<superm1> that's crazy!
<joecurlee> there seems to be a line for every 30ms on the day of 2-27
<joecurlee> holy crap what was going on??
<adaptr> uber-debugging :)
<joecurlee> lol
<superm1> if you can sort out what was happening / why, we'll see if we can prevent it in the future :)
<joecurlee> "ac-tex damaged at 0 43" <-- lots of info like that
<adaptr> internal mplayer debug output, looks like
<adaptr> no fun to watch AT ALL
<joecurlee> it looks like this happened last thursday and friday
<adaptr> ZOMG ! somebody haxored your mediabox :)
<joecurlee> lol
<joecurlee> i assuming you're joking
<adaptr> well, yes
<Cackette> Has anyone seen Basshunter's video Now You're Gone?
<adaptr> any good ?
<Cackette> i like it
<Cackette> but i have a question about it
<adaptr> haven't seen it, obviously
<joecurlee> hmm... i have no idea what's wrong with this thing. i'm tempted to just delete these files and hope it doesn't happen again :)
<joecurlee> ok so most lines are "mpeg2video @ [memory_address]" etc. etc.
<Viaken> My recording resolution is 480x480. ...it's not really square is it? What should it be?
<joecurlee> someone want me to email them the log?? :D
<adaptr> joecurlee: I can suggest a few individuals, yes
<joecurlee> lol
<joecurlee> oh... one other interesting thing: first log was at 7:51:15am the other 7:35:15am
<joecurlee> actually most logs in this folder are right around that time
<joecurlee> so that makes it less interesting
<adaptr> what the hell were you watching at 7 in the morning ?
<joecurlee> i have kids shows set to record for my daughter
<joecurlee> i guess that could be it
<adaptr> it probably borked, or SHE borked IT :)
<adaptr> is it Dora the Explorer ? that would explain everything
<joecurlee> actually that wouldn't be surprising
<joecurlee> curious george... close enough
<adaptr> ewww.. indeed
<joecurlee> on thursday my hd was maxed out... this partially explains why
<joecurlee> thanks to that little nightmare i didn't record lost
<joecurlee> anyway, i'm now going off in left field, partially the rum talking. so delete these logs then?
<adaptr> of course, and prevent it from occuring again if at all possible
<adaptr> let the system mail you when you run out of space on the recorder partition
<adaptr> say, one mail a day as long as it's under 5 GB or so
<joecurlee> uh... yea... recording partition...
<adaptr> to remind you to cleen it out
<adaptr> hahahaha I knew that
<joecurlee> yea... i should buy a new hd soon... but i'm really lazy
<adaptr> 2TB backends ftw
<joecurlee> one other question since i'm new to mythtv: i'm using a 1080p 40 inch lcd television. any suggestions on transcoding?
<joecurlee> right now i'm not transcoding at all... should i bother for the sake of storage, and if yes, how can i keep it looking good on the tv?
<adaptr> joecurlee: suggestions for what ?
<adaptr> what kind of signal are you recording ?
<joecurlee> well... right now i'm pretty much just recording the shows and leaving them as is...
<joecurlee> atsc
<adaptr> is that itself 1080p ?
<joecurlee> also qam
<joecurlee> no
<adaptr> then what is it
<joecurlee> highest that anyone broadcasts is 1080i i believe
<adaptr> how big are your nupples now ?
<adaptr> 10GB an hour ?
<adaptr> 5GB ?
<joecurlee> i think around 5ish
<adaptr> let go of that bottle !
<adaptr> heh
<adaptr> just in time
<joecurlee> whu?
<adaptr> if you transcode to h.264 you should be ableto get it down to ~1.5 per hour with excellent quality
<joecurlee> cool
<joecurlee> ok i'm out. thanks for the help
<adaptr> that's what people post from recorded TV shows, anyway - and I think that's 720p, which isn't much smaller than 1080i
<adaptr> maybe 2GB per hour
<adaptr> it would net you twice the space
<joecurlee> true
<joecurlee> cool. thanks :)
<adaptr> so set it to transcode anything that you didn't throw away during the night
<adaptr> oh
<adaptr> drunkard
<tritium> I'm quite skeptical of the claim that 7.10 fixes QAM tuning errors with HDHomeRun.  When I try, it fails, and goes to a screen that says "Error was encountered while displaying video," with a button down below to "Return to Menu."
<tritium> So far, it has been, by _far_ the most difficult tuner I've ever had to setup.
<tritium> If you have any experience with this problem, please let me know how you solved it.
<Egghead3> is there a way to share the setting for mythweather from one fe to another?
<tgm4883_laptop> frink_,
<tgm4883_laptop> frink_, ping
<benlake> does anyone else experience a pink screen of death with an nvidia pci video card when you attempt to watch TV?
<Viaken> What starts NetworkManager? I have no need for it and I'd like it to die (peacefully, in its sleep)...
<superm1> just remove it's package
<superm1> its in apt
<tritium> superm1: I think I'm making progress with the HDHomeRun.  Looks like only a handful of HD channels are on QAM-256.  You think the rest are on 64?  Why doesn't your HowTo suggest also scanning for 128?
 * Viaken sighs
<superm1> tritium, no particular reason - most providers are 256 or 64
<tritium> Okay, thanks.  This is Comcast.
<Viaken> I would, if I could access it. It also appears to keep switching to WPA instead of WPA2...
<tritium> Viaken: why can't you access it?  You should be able to "sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager"
<superm1> Viaken, additionally, if you configure it using network-admin - it automatically isn't used in network-manager
<Viaken> I configured the system through network-admin, but it doesn't reconnect every reboot.
<Viaken> I'm not exactly sure what the problem is.
<tritium> Viaken: is there an "auto" stanza in your /etc/network/interfaces for that interface, then?
<Viaken> My family's watching TV and I can't access it through the network right now, so I'll look into it later.
<tritium> Can't ssh into it from the machine you're using for IRC now?
<Viaken> No. It didn't rejoin the network on the reboot, as I mentioned.
<tritium> oh
<Viaken> Obliquely :P
<Viaken> Thanks for trying to help, tho. heh
<tritium> You mentioned that it happens in general, but not at this specific time.
<Viaken> Yeah. Sorry
<benlake> anyone here in Houston, TX?
<tritium> Can anyone verify that Comcast Basic Plus is mostly analog NTSC?  If I upgrade to Comcast Digital, will all the channels be QAM, or only the HD ones?
<GenFred> Hi all, I am experimenting with mythbuntu and the VNC server seems to have problems
<GenFred> when i connec the screen is all distorted. I can see the mouse cursor clearly but the rest of the screen in distorted, any ideas?
<superm1> GenFred, 8.04?
<superm1> or 7.1
<superm1> 7.10
<GenFred> err the current version
<GenFred> 7.01
<GenFred> nope it was 7.10
<superm1> try to turn off open gl theme painter
<superm1> if you turned that on
<superm1>  and then also if you have changed resolutions, try to reboot
<superm1> and see if it persists with the 'starting resolution'
<GenFred> i havent changed resolutions or turned on open gl theme painter
<GenFred> I did install it with apt tho. When I tried to enable the service in the mythbuntu control center it would crash when installing
<GenFred> i have uploaded a screesn shot
<GenFred> http://senduit.com/4f2d0d
<superm1> GenFred, you need to put in the cd
<superm1> to install via the control panel
<superm1> that was a bug in 1.10
<superm1> GenFred, try a different vnc client
<superm1> rather than realvnc
<superm1> try tightvnc
<superm1> or vice versa
<tritium> Well, I just upgraded from Basic Plus to Digital.  I hope that gets me more than just the HD channels...
<tritium> (on QAM)
<GenFred> superm1: i have reinstalled mythbuntu now and vnc was installed fine via the control panel
<GenFred> superm1: have also tried tightvnc client, give me the same crazy view. I have tried going through different encoding methods but all produce the same screen
<superm1> GenFred, that's really messed up:(
<superm1> wonder what it can be about your machine doing that..
<GenFred> do you think its the server or the viewer?
<GenFred> it must be the server if i have tried multiple bits of software
<rhpot1991> can try out nx instead :P
<rhpot1991> not the most elegant fix, but I prefer nx anymore
<Cackette> This machine's load average:
<Cackette>     * 1 Minute: 2.79
<Cackette>     * 5 Minutes: 2.09
<Cackette>     * 15 Minutes: 1.8
<Cackette> is that pretty bad?
<Cackette> i'm trying to watch a recording while it commflags and is recording
<Cackette> and its lagging
<paulmilliken> exit
<versus> Hi, I want to mount a nfs partition via fstab using: 192.168.0.2:/mnt/datenbereich/erstesvolume/Filme  /media/Filme nfs defaults 0  0 but always get an error message like: connection refused back anz ideas for a standard mount command_
<jamesd> does anyone know the name of the program that sets up sound when you install mythbuntu
<versus> any ideas?
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<Aquahallic> I have the optimize db script set to run in my daily cron... when I go and look at my syslogs I don't see any evidence of it running.... shouldn't there be some record of it running somewhere??
<versus> anz ideas where i might get inromations about nfs mounting_
<Aquahallic> versus: Google is full of tutorials
<uid000> hi.  I'm having a heck of a problem with spdif on my audigy 2.  can anyone help?
<nettow_> hey guys
<nettow_> I need some help with the audio since reloading gusty.....
<nettow_> I have no audio in ubuntu or mythtv
<nettow_> I have selected the motherboard audio via the volume and...
<nettow_> prefs > sounds
<nettow_> I also have iec958 selected
<nettow_> The only way I get any audio is when I use xine
<adaptr> so whatever mplayer is using for audio is muted
<adaptr> select anotehh engine perhaps
<adaptr> *another
<nettow_> is mplayer used for live tv?
<nettow_> in mythtv?
<nettow_> what about the desktop sound?
<adaptr> well, no - what TV card are you using ? many cards do not feed the audio to the system directly
<nettow_> i'm using dvico fusion hdtv5 gold & pchdtv 5500......
<nettow_> all this worked fine before using gusty,,,
<adaptr> hrm
<nettow_> I found a solution to the audio problem.....
<nettow_> I blacklisted the cx88_alsa module
<uid000> hi,  is there anyone who might be able to help troubleshoot spdif audio problems?
<adaptr> probably
<uid000> adaptr: was that in response to me?
<adaptr> definitely
<uid000> okay.  my problem is that spdif output was working fine til I played a video file with ac3 soundtrack using ac3 passthrough.  now spdif only works for stuff using ac3 passthrough but not normal audio. analog out works fine though
<uid000> nothing seems to be out of place in alsamixer
<adaptr> so maybe it is a one-way swicth
<uid000> but I could be wrong
<adaptr> once you have passed through an ac3 stream, it doesn't play normal audio anymore
<adaptr> the switch will have to be reset by software, but alsa doesn't do that
<uid000> right.
<uid000> so what switch, then
<adaptr> check the options in the sound setup
<adaptr> there are quite a few
<uid000> sound setup in the mythfrontend?
<adaptr> yers
<uid000> well there's nothing in there that looks related to me.  did you have something in mind?
<uid000> fwiw, when I play a dvd using ac3 passthrough this problem doesn't occur.  just files that I've ripped from dvd.
<adaptr> yes, you already said
<uid000> also, the problem, once it happens, is persistent across reboots
<adaptr> that seems to indicate alsamixer or some such
<adaptr> not hardware setting
<uid000> I figured as much.  but nothing sticks out in alsamixer.  I've compared settings from a livecd session, as well.
<uid000> I'm able to workaround (semi-satisfactorily) by redefiing alsa:default to spdif in /etc/asound.conf
<uid000> with this:
<uid000> #pcm.!default {
<uid000> #type plug
<uid000> #slave {
<uid000> #pcm "spdif"
<uid000> #rate 48000
<uid000> #format S16_LE
<uid000> #}
<uid000> #}
<uid000> yikes sorry for the large paste
<uid000> hmmm this is interesting
<uid000> booted into a live cd session and saved a asound.state using alsactl.  I rebooted and did a alsactl restore using the asound.state from the livecd session. and it restored spdif.
<uid000> now to diff the two asound.states and see what changed.
<tritium> Good morning.
<nettow0822> I'm having trouble getting the channels.conf to be used....
<nettow0822> I have tried two different channels.conf files...
<nettow0822> but myth it can't find them...any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest98> hello any help om mysql mythtv
<mildner> anybody here
<rhpot1991_laptop> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sonium> hi
<Tuv0k> hi
<sonium> I have no /dev/lirc
<Tuv0k> new to irc huh?
<Tuv0k> thats because there is no such thing as /dev/lirc
<sonium> no?
<sonium> If i start lircd -d and connect to it with irw
<sonium> it says could not get file information for /dev/lirc
<sonium> and exits
<sonium> do you know what there could be wrong?
<Tuv0k> which version of mythbuntu are you running?
<Tuv0k> or ubuntu?
<sonium> 7.10
<sonium> mythbuntu
<Tuv0k> ok
<sonium> the next one is still beta i think
<Tuv0k> did you run the mythbuntu command center?
<Tuv0k> MCC?
<Tuv0k> it will setup remote control setting for you
<sonium> yes.. I configured lirc from the command center
<Tuv0k> ok
<sonium> yes. set it to hauppauge
<Tuv0k> which kind of hauppauge?
<sonium> pvr150
<Tuv0k> pvr150?
<Tuv0k> same card I have
<sonium> but there is only hauppauge to choose afiak
<Tuv0k> I had this issue a while ago, but vaugely remember how I overcame it
<Tuv0k> but you will need to add a file to your kernel firmware for this cards remote to work
<sonium> argh..
<Tuv0k> I know
<sonium> what do you mean with kernel firmware?
<Tuv0k> and anytime you change the kernel you will have to do so again
<sonium> a firmware for the card?
<Tuv0k> its just a folder
<Tuv0k> /lib/firmware/whatever kernel you have
<Tuv0k> the file is:
<Tuv0k> haup-ir-blaster.bin
<Tuv0k> whether you use the blaster or not
<Tuv0k> that file must be present
<sonium> erm.. what is the blaster?
<Tuv0k> look it up
<sonium> k
<Tuv0k> :)
<sonium> thx
<Tuv0k> it allows you to control a set top box
<Tuv0k> np
<sonium> I don't think that I have this
<Tuv0k> you should be able to get that file from haupagges site
<Tuv0k> have what?
<sonium> an blaster
<Tuv0k> how would you know?
<Tuv0k> you never heard of it before I mentioned it?
<sonium> yes
<Tuv0k> follow the above instruction and good luck
<sonium> ah... irblaster means the card can send ir also
<sonium> ok, the cable that comes out of the card looks like it could do this
<sonium> I really wonder what this should be good for
<sonium> controlling my tv with it?
<sonium> ok, I will save myself a lot of frustration and buy another remote
<sonium> I anyway just bough the pvr150 with remote because it where cheaper that without
<Cackette> How can I transfer a movie from a Windows XP machine on the same network to my Mythbox?
<jduggan> ftp?
<jduggan> sftp?
<jduggan> samba?
<superm1> samba is on by default on mythbuntu
<superm1> just go browse your network shares in xp
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-23
<tritium> hmm, looks like another daily build that can't get past the partitioner...
<tritium> Anybody have any luck with a recent daily build?
<tritium> I'm  using dailies in part because there was no alpha 4 for mythbuntu.
<tritium> Even going with the automatic partitioning just hangs.
<tqft> can export from mythtv ok as dvd but nuvexport fails setting up fifos - have tried reinstalling and sudo dpkg-reconfigure nuvexport - same result - enough disk space and no idea what to try next
<moj0rising> Hi. I am having trouble getting the sleep function in the "power management" applet to work -- my screen goes blank and I guess the machine is sleeping at that point but it won't seem to wake up upon mouse, keyboard or network activity.
<moj0rising> Does anyone out there have any ideas on what I can do to fix it?
<moj0rising> I have checked the forums and google, BTW, but haven't found anything useful there yet.
<freelook> moj0rising: sleep is very difficult to troubleshoot unfortunately
<freelook> I can send you a link, but normally the safest and easiest thing to do is disable suspend :-(
<freelook> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnderstandingSuspend
<freelook> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<moj0rising> as I've seen, freelook.   :)
<moj0rising> thanks for the link
<moj0rising> I'd like to use sleep as I want to keep this machine on all the time (a server of sorts) but don't want to waste energy
<moj0rising> so I really don't want to disable suspend.
<freelook> I understand, but suspend is a feature that's very much tied to the hardware and drivers.  The typical culprit is a closed driver, graphics and/or sound
<moj0rising> would you happen to know if the "sleep" option in Power Management is a form of hybernate or suspend, or something else?
<freelook> "sleep" usually refers to suspend
<moj0rising> this one should be okay, I would think. It's an intel board in a shuttle xpc, very similar to those in many laptops.
<freelook> but you could always try hibernate.  It's slightly more reliable for whatever reason
<moj0rising> okay. cool. so at least I know what I'm looking at there.
<moj0rising> I've tried both hibernate and suspend from the shut-down menu and they both do basically the same thing... get stuck.   :)
<freelook> suspend is one of the first things I look at when buying a new ubuntu box.  Thinking it would probably be supported is not the same thing as knowing it will be I've learned.
<freelook> this is where buying from System76 for example should come in handy
<freelook> it doesn't help you with your current system I understand....
<moj0rising> right. good point to consider though.
<moj0rising> I had somewhat tough requirements: moderate muscle, ability to accept multiple drives, small power consumption, quiet operation.
<moj0rising> and, of course, low price.   :)
<moj0rising> I noticed the System76 boxes are on the high side with respect to price, though they seem to be good systems.
<oobe> hi does anyone know how i can quickly purge all the mythtv-database in ubuntu
<superm1> dpkg --purge mythtv-database
<oobe> superm1 i tried apt-get purge mythtv-database
<oobe> would that be the sam result
<oobe> i overwrote /var/lib/mysql/mythconverg/ with my old install  and that is what caused the problems
<oobe> when i purge the contents of /var/lib/mysql/mythconverg/ is still there
<blackest_knight1> hi is this a good place to report a usabilty  bug with mythbuntu-control centre
<blackest_knight1> running mythbuntu control centre on gnome ( ubuntu 8.04) the gui is using too much vertical screen space it just fits with 1024x600 and no menu's but for lower resolutions 800x 480 its pretty much unusable.
<hads> Probably best filed in launchpad
<blackest_knight1> It's one of those things you tend to ignore but i was just reading something on slashdot and it prompted me to see if i could get it notified and fixed
<maymann> I have a mac mini Mythbuntu (8.10) that i would like to connect to a Panasonic TH-AX200E projector - anyone know how to configure this ?
<maymann> also: my backend (also mythbuntu 8.10) has no keyboard/mouse/monitor - how do i configure it so vnc will work ?
<stiev3> maymann, you can do that through MCC on the backend.  Under system services.
<stiev3> oh wait, no mouse, keyboard, or monitor currently?
<maymann> no it work when i have a monitor on - but when i disconnect it, VNC stops working
<stiev3> hmm, not sure then.  Seems like at best you'll have a connection to a desktop in 640x480.  Maybe try FreeNX ?
<r3vile> hello, i got a little question on mythbuntu : if nothing happens, when i klick on Watch TV, does that mean, that something is wrong with my tv card?..
<r3vile> or what reasons could there be for this
<asphere> 8.10 Remote Frontend issue I haven't been able to resolve:
<asphere> Inside the frontend trying to access my recordings error: "Cannot connect to master backend"
<asphere> Backend is a remote primary front/back with services enabled properly (as far as I can tell
<asphere> i.e. I can connect with a mysql client from remote frontend n/p & MCC test connection
<asphere> says it's good)
<asphere> Every place I could think of points to the remote backend with the proper IP/user/pass:
<asphere> - Myth Control Center
<asphere> - From setup inside the mythfrontend
<asphere> - /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<asphere> - ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<asphere> - ~/.mythtv/config.xml
<asphere> Error in my mythfrontend.log is that it cannot connect to backend at 127.0.0.1
<asphere> Is there still some place pointing the frontend to 127.0.0.1 I need to change??
<tgm4883> asphere, post your logs
<tgm4883> !logs | asphere
<Zinn> asphere: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<asphere> okeydoke
<asphere> tgm4883: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f22a74be4
<asphere> hmmm... I'm thinking somehow since my backend has it's own frontend which
<asphere> uses 127.0.0.1, when I try to use that backend from a remote frontend it refers
<asphere> itself back
<tgm4883> yea, on your backend you need to fix taht
<asphere> ..so I probably need to change the system role of my backend to "secondary frontend/backend?"
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> how many systems do you have?
<tgm4883> mythtv systems that is
<asphere> I have the one primary frontend/backend. And now I'm just trying to set up one additional frontend that connects to the primary
<tgm4883> ok, the primary frontend/backend needs to be setup to go to your private ip address, not localhost
<tgm4883> like 192.168.1.10
<asphere> ohhh.. I see the light now
<maymann>  I have a mac mini Mythbuntu (8.10) that i would like to connect to a Panasonic TH-AX200E projector - anyone know how to configure this ?
<maymann>  also: my backend (also mythbuntu 8.10) has no keyboard/mouse/monitor - how do i configure it so vnc will work ?
<asphere> tgm4883: That did the trick. Thanks!
<tgm4883> np
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.org/million
<psicobra> hi all quick question i have a dvb-t card mythbuntu recognises it as pvr 350 am i best using it's decoder or oneof the software one's?
<nhandler> Is zsnes a mythbuntu package?
<hads> apt-cache search zsnes
<nhandler> hads: That only shows if it is in the repositories. Is it a mythbuntu package?
<hads> s/search/show/
<nhandler> Does mythbuntu use a different Maintainer field?
<nhandler> Actually, I just noticed that superm1 added the subscription
<hads> The mythtv packages use ubuntu-mythtv@lists.ubuntu.com by the looks
<nhandler> superm1: Is there any reason you subscribed the Mythbuntu Developers to Bug #332794
<tgm4883> well there is a mythtv game plugin for things like game emulators
<tgm4883> !bug 332794
<Zinn> Bug 332794 in zsnes (Ubuntu) "zsnes sound works intermittently on multi-core systems" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/332794
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-24
<MythbuntuGuest67> I've got a hopefully easy question...does Mythbuntu store it's config files somewhere that's accessable via, say, an SSH connection?
<MythbuntuGuest67> The settings for mythbuntu *itself*, like where I set the commands for the file types and whatnot.
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest67: most mythtv settings are stored in the datbase
<rhpot1991> quite a bit of the configs are in /etc/mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest67> Okay, thank you everyone :)
<darthanubis> zoneminder is looking for the zm.conf file in the wrong location
<Joker_-_> hey there
<Joker_-_> whats the myth-tv default live-tv buffer length?
<Joker_-_> I mean, I'm watching a show, my gf wants to do something, I pause the show. Ho wmuch time do I have on that "pause" (recording) buffer?
<Joker_-_> and if there is such a "limited" buffer other than the drive size, how do I set it so that it records till the drive is almost full or something like that?
<foxbuntu> Joker_-_, it will go until its out of drive space (the default limit for leaving free space on the drive is 5GB) the setting can be found in the frontend: Utils / Setup > Setup > TV Settings > General > Page 2
<foxbuntu> ...under extra disk space
<tritium> Hmm, no daily build today.
<mavric> mythbuntu, buggy, sql?? cannot connect to data base error, pathetic, sagetv just plain works on a windows platform, without any major hassles, mce in linux is a joke
<hads> heh
<rhpot1991> !mythtv
<Zinn> MythTV is a free Unix application which turns a computer with the necessary hardware into a network streaming digital video recorder, a digital multimedia home entertainment system, or Home Theater Personal Computer. It can be considered as a free and open source alternative to Tivo or Windows Media Center.
<rhpot1991> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<rhpot1991> is that so hard?
<foxbuntu> really?
<hads> !refund
<Zinn> For your refund, please pm me your SSN, your bank account number, your birthday, your mothers maiden name, the credit card number that you wish your refund to go back to, your dogs name, your neighbors kids favorite movie, and a twix bar
<rhpot1991> if he waited 10 seconds I he woulda been fine
<rhpot1991> !rtfm
<Zinn> http://xkcd.com/293/
<rhpot1991> :P
<hads> xkcd rules
<rhpot1991> that it does
<foxbuntu> lol
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: I'm in .net hell now :(
<Zinn> rhpot1991: Please watch your language.
<foxbuntu> someone really just logged in here, just to complain that they are far to retarded to setup a linux mce device?
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, well, Im right there with ya
<rhpot1991> I wasted a good portion of the past 2 days messing with the new openwrt release too
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, yeah, you'll have that
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, you still working on that paypal cart?
<rhpot1991> couldn't figure out why the heck I couldn't get a connection, turns out the modem wants a different mac address than I thought, and for the life of me I can't identify what the heck that address belongs to now
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, comcast is still doing mac filtering
<foxbuntu> thats stupid
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: the modem does it
<rhpot1991> also my connection has died 6 times within the last hour :(
<foxbuntu> nice
<rhpot1991> they screwed me again this weekend, talked to someone on friday who was supposed to call me back and send someone saturday, never happened
<foxbuntu> go figure
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: make it 7
<rhpot1991> I'm gonna write a perl script to log my downtime I think
<foxbuntu> lol
<Bert_2> Has anyone succeeded in getting any Nvidia TV tuner cards working under linux ?
<darthanubis> mv: cannot stat `/var/run/motd.new': No such file or directory
<darthanubis> even after I created such a file/dir
<darthanubis> everytime mythtv-status is reloaded it deletes the motd.new, and just leaves motd. What gives?
<pteague> is there something i need to add to the boot parameters for installing 64bit to an atom 330? it's dual core with hyperthreading (32bit shows 4 processors)
<pteague> http://pastebin.com/m10cd6b0e
<foxbuntu> pteague, do you know the part number of your particular Atom 330?
<pteague> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121359
<foxbuntu> pteague, based on your error and that product, I would have to say, you cant do x64 with it
<foxbuntu> pteague, the processor is listed as EM64T, however there are versions of the processor that do not have the x64 instruction set enabled
<foxbuntu> pteague, you would have better performance from x86 LPIA
<foxbuntu> pteague, however, if you dont want that can of worms, go with the 32-bit generic kernel
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-25
<pteague> here's output from lshw - http://pastebin.com/mc78a6f0
<pteague> that's under the 32bit...  x86-64 is listed under capabilities for the cpu, but i'm wondering if it's the fact that it has hyperthreading that's causing issues?  it's a dual core & appears to have 4 cpus due to the hyperthreading
<Guest88892> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<pteague> ok, this is fun... now the 32bit is dumping me in X with an error message stating "No Exec line in the session file: mythbuntu.  Running the GNOME failsafe session instead" ??
<pteague> clicking ok on that gives me 'Could not find the GNOME installation, will try running the "Failsafe xterm" session'
<darthanubis> mv: cannot stat `/var/run/motd.new': No such file or directory
<darthanubis> even after I created such a file/dir
<foxbuntu> pteague, this 9.04? 8.10? 8.04?
<pteague> 8.04 32bit
<foxbuntu> pteague, try the alternate disk
<foxbuntu> for 8.04
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, sounds like a permissions thing, why are you trying to mv a file from /var/run?
<darthanubis> I am not
<darthanubis> it seems myth is
<darthanubis> I did not know about it, until I installed the exim package to get local mail
<darthanubis> since I have been getting cron daemon reports of this error
<darthanubis> I suppose I could just stop the particular cron job?
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, motd is the daemon mytharchive uses
<darthanubis> really
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, no, Im just screwing with you
<foxbuntu> ..yes
<darthanubis> hmm
<darthanubis> what shall I do?
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, do you use mytharchive?
<darthanubis> I'd like to, thats why I have it installed. But I've yet too
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, do you have a pastebin of your logs?
<darthanubis> not at this moment but I can make it so
<darthanubis> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f472c3c16
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, Im not seeing anything that seems concerning, you prob need to enable cron job logs and watch the error logs of that for more information
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, google for how to enable cron job logging
<darthanubis> it's logging rright ot my inbox
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, um, the cron daemon has its own logging
<egaudet> I can't get a pvr-150 working
<Guest88892> I have TWC and they have the option of renting dvr (i dont want this) or a HD cable box.  If i use the cable box it would hook to my mythtvbox just like it would to my TV, right?  My tv only has on analog tuner and a  Digital Tuner ATSC, QAM....so as long as I get a capture card like a pcHDTV 5500, I should be golden, right?
<egaudet> is the averTV pvr-150 the same as the happauge pvr 150 i've been reading about on the wiki?
<foxbuntu> egaudet, no
<egaudet> is the avertv pvr-150 supported with any driver under linux?
<foxbuntu> egaudet, check the wiki
<egaudet> i see no mention of avertv 150 anywhere
<foxbuntu> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Category:Hardware
<foxbuntu> egaudet, look in the forums
<foxbuntu> egaudet, if there is no mention of it and it doesnt init, then its likely not supported
<egaudet> i see it now on the wiki, i must have been on a different wiki page
<foxbuntu> Guest88892, Correct (obviously there is some work in there)
<egaudet> sorry for the noob/lazy question, thanks for the help, i'll continue reading
<Guest88892> I guess my question is that since the tv can't read encrypted qam, a capture card that can't read it too is alright...am I understanding that right?
<foxbuntu> egaudet, no problem, don't worry about "noob" questions, but do put effort into googling first
<egaudet> yea the other pvr 150 kept getting in the way of my google'ing, should have just found the proper mythtv wiki first, thanks
<Guest88892> foxbuntu: yeah, I know....I can't tell from the wiki list which ones are closer to plug and play than others.  wish I knew more about it to be able to discern better.
<foxbuntu> Guest88892, Im not quite sure what you are asking, but Capture cards do not read Encrypted QAM directly. You have to go through a Set-top-Box first or other "cable card enabled" device
<Guest88892> foxbuntu...I expect to go through the box
<foxbuntu> Guest88892, the haup. PVR-150 is highly supported and common
<Guest88892> foxbuntu, I thought that one was just analog, I was going to get one to do ATSC QAM too...I guess I said that right...LOL
<foxbuntu> Guest88892, if its an HDTV (not just digital) cable box, You will have a few options, clear QAM recording, HD-PVR External Tuner, Firewire
<Guest88892> well I know firewire is out
<foxbuntu> Guest88892, Clear QAM with the right tuner will work 100%, HD-PVR is experimental at this point, and Firewire is hit and miss depending on the Cable CO and area
<Guest88892> i guess I will go with clear qam.  That's prolly what my tv uses now would be my guess
<foxbuntu> Guest88892, Clear QAM HD channels are usually only a few channels, local channels are the common choice, if you have the lower 70-80 channels, thats "Digital" Cable
<Guest88892> k...even if I run it through the cable box first?  I wouldnt expect the card to tune. my guess is that the settopbox would tune.  I am just not sure what comes out of it
<tritium> Why have there been no daily builds the past two days?
<foxbuntu> tritium, one is coming tonight
<tritium> foxbuntu: ok, that will be good to try.  I haven't been able to get past the partitioner since 2/16
<foxbuntu> Guest88892, you didnt mention you ran your tv through the cable box
<foxbuntu> Guest24284, what connection options does yout cable box have?
<foxbuntu> Guest88892 ^
<Guest88892> foxbuntu...yeah...sorry...not sure what to ask or say...right now I have STB -> HDTV....I think I want STB->Mythtv->TV
<Guest88892> hold on with the other
<foxbuntu> Guest88892, yes, that is how myth works
<Guest88892> STB outs: cable out, s-video out, component out....it also has a IR port and optical audio
<foxbuntu> Guest88892, ok, I assume it also has composite audio out
<Guest88892> rca out L R, RCA digital audio, and the optical audio
<Guest88892> its a SA 3250 HD
<foxbuntu> Guest88892, does it have a DB9 serial port?
<Guest88892> no, it does have usb on the front, dvi in the back, and a IR port that looks like a headphone jack
<Guest88892> i am not sure what is actually on though.... ;)
<foxbuntu> Guest88892, ok, you will need an IR Blaster of some type, you will need a tuner that accepts s-video
<Guest88892> cool...thats what i figured.
<Guest88892> could I use one that uses 75ohms thick net?
<foxbuntu> Guest88892, I havent heard anyone call RG6 that in a very long time
<Guest88892> lol...sorry
<Guest88892> networking  I understand.....cable services...not so much ;)
<foxbuntu> Guest88892, no, you wont be able to get all your channels with that, you can use it for your clear QAM however
<Guest88892> I guess I figured that for the tv to work, the STB would massage Shotime into a unencrypted qam for the tv
<Guest88892> or use the ATSC
<Guest88892> I guess I am mistaken
<egaudet> I open mythtv and click watch TV but nothing happens
<egaudet> n/m I was gonna ask something on top of that but realized my error.  BTW the avermedia just needed a cold boot
<Guest88892> so how does the STB get Shotime or HBO to a TV via RG6?  wouldn't it have to unencrypt the stream so the tv's clear qam tuner could "see" it?  or does it convert it to analog over the RG6?
<foxbuntu> Guest88892, they are seperate streams of video data...the digital channels are encoded so the STB has to read them
<foxbuntu> Guest24284, encrypted QAM essentially
<lenswipe> hey all
<lenswipe> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<lenswipe> !
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about
<egaudet> I have gotten video but I have no sound with pvr-150 card in mythtv
<hads> That doesn't make a lot of sense
<egaudet> bah I give up
<hads> The PVR-150 encodes MPEG from the audio and video input so it should just work.
<egaudet> that's what I thought
<egaudet> but it's making me insane
<rhpot1991> egaudet: have you tested sound with something else to make sure its not a system issue?
<egaudet> yes
<egaudet> rhpot1991, you mean just making sure my soundcard/speakers work
<egaudet> interesting mplayer /dev/video0 sound doesn't work either
<rhpot1991> egaudet: yep
<egaudet> yea so I can play movies with sound, music, youtube etc...
<egaudet> i guess i'll try to reboot
<egaudet> well a reboot fixed it
<pteague> it's fun when you finish installing 131% ...
<rhpot1991> pteague: now with extra features :)
<pteague> had to run dpkg manually to update settings before i could install anything with apt
<Mike909> any idea how to send mythtv-frontend & mythtv-backend log messages to a remote syslog server?
<Mike909> I see the "--logfile" option, but don't know how to have it send to a remote host.
<superm1> Mike909, perhaps via netcat or saving the log via NFS
<Mike909> yea, I guess i could just save the files to a share, but that sort of relies on another layer to be functioning for it to work.
<Mike909> that said, if smbfs, or nfs is down...it  is likely the network is down in which case, no logging anyway.
<Mike909> come to think of it, I would really like to have it log in the same fashion as a syslog facility...this way I have it both local and remote.
<superm1> Mike909, i think nfs would probably be best.  if the network is down, at very worst you'll log locally
<superm1> well logging for myth doesnt use syslog style logging though
<superm1> then you are probably better just rsync'ing logs every so often
<hads> Although NFS being down is good at bringing other things down
<superm1> soft mounting
<hads> Yeah
<Mike909> if I had it logging to a share, and that share went down, would it still log locally?
<hads> I wouldn't have thought so.
<hads> hard mounts will put things into uninterruptible sleep, soft mounts will error after a while.
<Mike909> yea, I wouldn't think so either...which sucks, cause if network layer goes out...I get no logging at all.
<Mike909> thanks for the ideas. cya
<hads> Oh. tail -f /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log | logger -t mythfrontend
<hads> Too slow
<pteague> crap, seems i have several package conflicts... is there a way to get an entire list of conflicts?
<pteague> hmm...  i have conflicts on libapr1, libaprutil1, libdebconfclient0, libvncserver0, update-inted, & ntp ... removing them doesn't *seem* to hurt anything on a front end
<pteague> anybody know what the name of the sound applet is in xubuntu? i can't seem to get it added to the panel
<psicobra> hi guys i know my aerial isn't great so i am not getting all the channels from an automatic scan so i want to add them manually but where do i get the info from to fill in all the boxes?
<darthanubis> Cron <root@core2duo> [ -x /etc/init.d/mythtv-status ] && /etc/init.d/mythtv-status reload > /dev/null
<darthanubis> mv: cannot stat `/var/run/motd.new': No such file or directory
<darthanubis> why is mythtv-status trying to write to a non-existent file?
<olskolirc> how do I take the mythbuntu out of my selected sessions at the login screen?  I uninstalled mythbuntu-desktop and even the entry is still there
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-26
<mike_hurley> i assume somebody else has their myth box setup to suspend/resume...what have you done to make sure auto-suspend still works but doesn't interrupt video watching?
<mike_hurley> i've found that restarting gnome-screensaver in a terminal does the trick but gnome-screensaver can't see the display when starting within a /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d script
<darthanubis> Cron <root@core2duo> [ -x /etc/init.d/mythtv-status ] && /etc/init.d/mythtv-status reload > /dev/null
<darthanubis> mv: cannot stat `/var/run/motd.new': No such file or directory
<darthanubis> why is mythtv-status trying to write to a non-existent file?
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: which vesrion?
<darthanubis> version of?
<darthanubis> 8.10
<rhpot1991> mythtv-status
<darthanubis> idk
<darthanubis> 0.7.3.2
<rhpot1991> ubuntu2?
<darthanubis> yes
<rhpot1991> how/what did you do to see this happen?
<darthanubis> if I had not installed exim I would not have known about the error
<darthanubis> it gets mailed to me
<darthanubis> I'll have to resume this in the morning
<darthanubis> thx
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: might want to open a bug on it, I'll try and poke and see if my system is doing the same when I get a break
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythplugins/+bug/276942
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/260918/
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-27
<tritium> Will there be a mythbuntu alpha 5 today?
<tgm4883> tritium, maybe
<MythbuntuGuest78> I transcoded a recording using medium and it playsback in slowmotion with slow audio to match.  the preview looks to be normal speed under the recordings menu.
<MythbuntuGuest78> any iders on this one?
<tritium> tgm4883: Oh, really?
<tgm4883> tritium, yep
<tgm4883> i'm waiting for the mirrors to populate
<tritium> tgm4883: I see.  Thanks.
<tgm4883> there will be announcements in here and on the microblog
<tritium> Microblog?  I've not seen that.
<tgm4883> !microblog
<Zinn> We have accounts on both twitter and identi.ca which are kept in sync.  You can subscribe to either one and get all updates.  identi.ca at http://identi.ca/mythbuntu   twitter at http://twitter.com/mythbuntu
<tgm4883> it's low volume
<tritium> I bookmark those.  I don't use web 2.0 stuff.
<tgm4883> I urge the other developers to post more, but they are all slackers ;)
<tgm4883> especially superm1
<tritium> heh :)
<tritium> tgm4883: looks like it's up on cdimages
<tritium> You're just waiting on mirrors?
<tgm4883> tritium, yea I need another mirror to sync
<tritium> Cool.  I'll grab the torrent.
* tgm4883 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 8.10 Now Released http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/release :: Come test Mythbuntu 9.04 Alpha 5 http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.04/alpha5 :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question.  Test new features here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751668
<tgm4883> !release
<Zinn> Latest Stable Release - Mythbuntu 8.10 http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads    - Latest Development Release - Mythbuntu 9.04 Alpha 5 http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.04/alpha5
<DGMurdockIII> is there any way to get blu ray to work with mythbuntu
<marc-us> howdy
<rhpot1991> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<marc-us> I have some very general questions regarding remote controls
<marc-us> for myth and the ircommander 2
<marc-us> just for general info.  Nothing is broken at the moment
<rojo> I have two tuner cards in my box, a pcHDTV 5500 and a Pinnacle PCTV HD card.  When I go to "Watch TV" the Pinnacle card NTSC source is auto selected.  How do I default to the pcHDTV to the QAM side when I launch "Watch TV?"
<rojo> front end is running on the same box as the back end, by the way
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-28
<noinip> Does this guide still work as expected for transcoding
<noinip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346778
<noinip> Or should I follow something else?
<pteague> ok, gotta love this...  on my pvr-500 tuner #2 usually dies either before a recording or in the middle of 1... #1 always works...  so tonight i had something i really wanted to record & something else i thought it'd be kinda nice to record... set up the must have to record on #1, the nice to have on #2... so guess which 1 crapped out on me tonight?
<fnc1> evening all.. anyone around?
<IOU> evening
<fnc1> im looking at redoing my mythbackend... and was thinking about using mythbuntu
<fnc1> but after some diggin i see that if i want to do a sw raid then im probably gong to have do a alt ubuntu install, then install the mythbuntu package?
<fnc1> or is there a mythbuntu iso that i can use that im not seeing?
<hads> Na, not a big deal though, it's all the same repository
<hads> So you'll end up with the same packages
<fnc1> if it makes a difference..  i want to install the os on its own drive, then the /video  or whatever it was called on the raid 5
<IOU> just have the raided drive mount on /var/lib/mythtv
<IOU> thats what mine does
<hads> Well you can always setup RAID after you install
<IOU> or that
<hads> If you don't want RAID on /
<fnc1> i was kinda thinking that... just set /video on the / then change it later
<fnc1> and if thats the case i guess i could just use the desktop iso (and wouldnt need the alternate iso one)
<fnc1> any of you guys happen to be running a software raid for your /video ?  any issues there?
<hads> I don't RAID on my mythboxes but there won't be an issue
<IOU> i raid my box
<IOU> i have a 60G drive that holds the OS
<hads> I don't care enough about recordings for RAID
<IOU> and i have two 200G striped to 400G which is mounted on /var/lib/mythtv
<IOU> i just got sick of one of my drives getting full
<fnc1> got cha
<IOU> so i installed Mythbuntu on the 60
<fnc1> i cant remember how large my os drive is but im guessing at least 320
<hads> Ah, I use NFS to a server for stored videos etc.
<IOU> set up the software raid and mounted on that path
<IOU> hads: i would have done that, but this is the machine with the biggest storage media lol
<fnc1> i have a nfs hardware raid box.. but its only got 750gb left so i wanted to set something else up to store all my huge atsc recordings
<fnc1> (until i manage to build a new bigger hard ware raid)
<fnc1> so my backend would be 320 or something for the os and 5x750 gb for /video
<fnc1> software raid 5
<IOU> 320 gig for the OS? Overkill ? lol
<IOU> :)
<fnc1> originally i wanted to do like you an offload the recordings to my big raid. but after ripping my dvds, its kinda full
<fnc1> well its whats in there now..
<IOU> i was gonna do it like this:
<IOU> /dev/sda1 - 200G - Videos/Recordings
<IOU> /dev/sdb1 - 200G - Music
<IOU> but i couldnt be assed
<IOU> i need to re-think my setup anyhow
<fnc1> yeah.. thats what im doing now
<fnc1> heh
<fnc1> /dev/sda3             285G  103G  171G  38% /
<fnc1> /dev/sda1              99M   21M   73M  23% /boot
<fnc1> tmpfs                1014M   12K 1014M   1% /dev/shm
<fnc1> /dev/sdb1             459G  430G  5.4G  99% /video/tv
<fnc1> 5.4g free doesnt work too well.. there is no more room for recordings
<hads> It's fine with automatic deletion
<fnc1> cept i dont like deleteing things :-/
<fnc1> /media/disk
<fnc1>                      9416352768 8326998528 1089354240  89% /mnt/raid
<fnc1> see
<zyberwoof> Adding QAM channels is a pain in the rear.  Mythbuntu found all of the channel, but was unable to lable any of them.  So now I am going back channel by channel, and finding out if the channel works and which it is.  Once I figure out what it is by watching it, I match it up to my report on SchedulesDirect.org and type in the xmlid, callsign, and name.  Once I do that, mythfilldatabase populates the guide just fine.
<zyberwoof> I have two questions.
<zyberwoof> 1) Is there an easier (more automatic) way to populate Mythbuntu with the correct channel information?
<zyberwoof> 2) If not, is there a simple method to export/import this information both for archival purposes and to share with others who have the same provider and live in my area?
<zyberwoof> I have Mythbuntu 8.04 running as a VM in VMware.  My tuner is HDHomeRun.  I live outside of Atlanta (Alpharetta) and have Comcast.  So far all I have been adding is Qam256 channels.
<superm1> zyberwoof, so that data comes with the channel stream.  if comcast doesn't provide it, then you have to do it manually
<superm1> you can export the tables from your database i believe, but that's abou  it
<EvilGuru> Can LVM be set up from the normal CD nowadays? Or is the alternate install still needed?
<rhpot1991> EvilGuru: alternate only I do believe
<rhpot1991> LVM is less useful now that we have storage groups though
<EvilGuru> I also keep my DVD rips and music on my mythbox
<rhpot1991> so do I...
<rhpot1991> just plan ahead and you should be ok, otherwise use the altnerate disc
<EvilGuru> I feel more comfortable with the alternate one
<EvilGuru> I may be wrong, but I think back in the 5.04 days the only way to install ubuntu was to use the 'alternate' disk, as the live cd was just live
<EvilGuru> Hmm, seems as if 9.04 will not have alternate disks
<zyberwoof> My /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log file keeps growing huge.  It is completely filling up my root partition.  It seems to be around 5.2 GiB right now and my hard drive is full.  All the log keeps saying is "LiveTV forcing JumpTo 1".  Any way to fix this?
<EvilGuru> Does 9.10 (or the alphas which will one day become such) support the iMON LCD/remote out of the box, or does one need to manually compile lirc & friends
<EvilGuru> As poking around the ubuntu forums 8.04 users and 8.10 users seem to be having some trouble with it
<foxbuntu> EvilGuru, depends on the device, some of them yes, some of them no
<EvilGuru> Guess I'll need to wait until my case comes to know
<foxbuntu> EvilGuru, Antec Silver or Black?
<EvilGuru> (Silverstone GD01B-MXR
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> yeah...not sure which imon they use
<EvilGuru> Well I always have my Hauppauge remote if things don't work
<t1ger> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<IOU> Is there a way I can re-scan the video collection from the command line ?
<IOU> anyone ?
<IOU> Is there a way I can re-scan the video/music collections from the command line ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-01
<dashs> How can I find the root password.
<dashs> I know i's in the menus somewhere
<vald0r> Hey, I just installed the mythtv packages on ubuntu 8.10 and am trying to find out how to get the upnp server to launch so i can stream musing in media player on vista. any ideas
<vald0r> anyone around?
<hads> Patience
<dashs> mythbuntu == steaming lump of shit.
<Zinn> dashs: Please watch your language.
<dashs> mythbuntu == steaming lump of offal.
<dashs> mythbuntu == steaming lump of feces?
<dashs> mythbuntu == steaming lump of doodoo.
<dashs> mythbuntu == steaming lump of skata.
<dashs> mythbuntu == steaming lump of sheiss.
<hads> That was werid.
<tgm4883> hmm
<IOU> is there a way i can rescan the music/video collection via the command line ?
<hads> There's a couple of command line mythvideo scanners around.
<hads> find_meta.py in the standard 0.21 mythvideo source
<IOU> oh i want that one
<IOU> lol
<IOU> not in mythbuntu i take it ?
<hads> I think it is
<d03boy> anyone know of a irc channel or forum that is good for finding good deals on hdtvs?
<d03boy> and knowing how nice the tv is and stuff
<IOU> bah i found it
<IOU> however
<IOU> MythTV module cannot be initialized, MythDB importing disabled
<IOU> You must have the MythTV module to make direct DB importing to work
<hads> Check you have the python bindings
<IOU> libmyth-python ?
<hads> Yeah
<IOU> libmyth-python is already the newest version.
<IOU> libmyth-python set to manually installed.
<hads> I have some half baked scripts here too; https://code.launchpad.net/~hads/+junk/mythvideo-stuff
<IOU> lol @ half baked
<IOU> eh im not stuffing around with it
<IOU> the files are there, it just cant find them
<IOU> hads: Know much python ?
<hads> Yeah a bit
<IOU> http://pastebin.com/d201abce0
<IOU> any ideas
<hads> python -c "import MythTV"
<IOU> newline
<IOU> didnt moan
<IOU> same with python -c "from MythTV import MythDB"
<Draggor> Anyone here have/use the Radeon HD 4650?
<Draggor> I try to use the proprietary driver, and Myth looks all glitched and fragmented
<hads> Dunno off the top of my head, I remember having to do something weird with the package imports
<IOU> something weird....
<hads> Try, "from MythTV import MythDB; m = MythDB"
<IOU> same
<IOU> worked
<hads> Okay, "from MythTV import MythDB, MythVideo; mythvideo = MythVideo()"
<IOU> wait
<IOU> if i comment out these two lines
<IOU>         #mythdb = MythDB()
<IOU>         #mythvideo = MythVideo()
<IOU> it works
<IOU> uncomment any of those two and it moans
<hads> Well you need those :)
<IOU> yeah i know
<IOU> oh hey I think i found whats wrong
<hads> By something weird I meant in the MythTV package itself.
<IOU> it doesnt like that my mysql password has a special char in it
<hads> Oh, that's not very nice
<IOU> it doesnt like my #
<hads> Yeah that mysql.txt parsing needs to be fixed
<IOU> heres where i have to go round and change my myth password
<hads> Just hack it to suit
<hads> I don't know why someone used shlex for that, I didn't write that bit
<Draggor> So, I have the new drivers working, however, it won't fit the image to the screen
<Draggor> 1080p, but there's still some very small black borders going on
<arocs> Hello , i have a weird problem with mythbuntu 8.10 and ATI x1600 Video vsync ...
<arocs> How can i enabled vsync with native ATI driver ? is it possible ?
<arocs> When the image move from left /right i get some strange image distorsion ... any help ?
<perlmonkey> hi guys, i just installed a pvr-150 into a system, and although the dmesg looks ok and it records on cat test, its only recording static.. i got svideo input going in from a stb so i know it should be recording, i verified input on another card
<perlmonkey> any ideas? this is actually 1 of 2 pvr150's i got, the first one just won't even record on cat test
<perlmonkey> i also have been testing a Compro Videomate T220 which is a dvb/analog hybrid card, interesting I can get the analogue working in VLC, but not in mythtv or cat test, and the dvb seems to be a total non-starter, its not even creating the dvb dev's in /dev.. anyone got any experiences or info on this card?
<perlmonkey> finally, I also have an adaptec VideoOh! card which is working ok in Mythtv, although the quality of recording is not great
<perlmonkey> any tips on how to improve the playback/recording quality?
<perlmonkey> think thats all for now  :)
<perlmonkey> oh, can anyone recommended a dvb/analogue input card that works out of the box?
<perlmonkey> eeek seg fault in pidgin lib
<dromer> hmm, so, someone frome #kubuntu directed me here: running the nvidia 177 driver I'm having trouble displaying in color on the svideo-out of my geforce 6200
<perlmonkey> mythtvbuntu doesnt work with any of my cards
<perlmonkey> time to switch to mythdora
<tgm4883> perlmonkey, did you change the input you were trying to record from?
<perlmonkey> :-/
<perlmonkey> i tested 5 different cards and couldn't get any to work properly
<perlmonkey> even the Hauppauge PVR-150 which is considered to be one of the most popular
<tgm4883> specifically, thats the one i'm talking about
<perlmonkey> ok
<tgm4883> since you said you hooked it up through svideo
<tgm4883> I'm wondering if you told the card you wanted to use svideo
<tgm4883> since you are testing with cat
<perlmonkey> yes, I hooked it up through svideo and composite
<perlmonkey> i just figured that out about changing inputs, on the one PVR-150 it worked i could record from svideo, allbeit only in black and white
<perlmonkey> i could not get any picture via the coax, but I guess that's down to the tuner
<tgm4883> black and white?
<tgm4883> sounds like a ntsc/pal issue
<perlmonkey> the other PVR 150 i have which I wanted to use as that has phono audio input for svideo, won't work at all. dmesg reports problems, and it just won't even record on cat
<tgm4883> bad card?
<perlmonkey> which is odd because I took that from an old working mythtv backend system I used to use, unless the card got damaged in storage/removal, not sure what happened
<perlmonkey> only can think of maybe a driver quirk/issue
<tgm4883> well the pvr-150 works OOB, so it's either a bad card or a bad install
<perlmonkey> yes
<perlmonkey> but
<perlmonkey> are all PVR-150's the same, you got the full and low profile ones and different spec eh, different ports etc.. revisions on boards
<tgm4883> no, there are different pvr-150's
<tgm4883> but the pvr-150 is discontinued, so they don't make new ones
<perlmonkey> the only card was able to work immediately OOB in Mythtv was my Adaptech VideoOh!
<perlmonkey> which uses the same chipset/ivtv driver as PVR-150
<tgm4883> yea the pvr-150 should have worked right away in mythtv
<perlmonkey> so something is messed up
<tgm4883> just set it up as a harddware encoder card, setup the guide data, connect the two and scan for channels
<tgm4883> well, import channels since you are using svideo
<perlmonkey> at the moment I have the Adaptech one connected
<perlmonkey> I'm not sure if this is a hardware encoder, I think it is
<tgm4883> ok, well to increase the quality of those recordings, you will need to increase the bitrate
<tgm4883> which IIRC, is under "Recording Profiles" in the frontend
<perlmonkey> my original plan was to try and use a dvb card, i purchased a Compro Videomate T220 which although is showing as supported on Myth wiki, it doesn't seem to be easy to get working.. unusually I managed to get tvtime and vlc media player showing analogue playback thru it, but i was unable to get it to record to file using cat!  also the dvb side of it is a total non-starter, it does not load the saa7134-dvb module, and 
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> (T220 is a hybrid card, it has dvb tuner but allows analog encoding at same time)
<tgm4883> well the key to good compatibility is to research the cards before you buy
<perlmonkey> true, i wish i had
<perlmonkey> but it was a cheap buy so i decided just to try it
<tgm4883> IIRC, the HDHomerun (although external) is pretty well supported
<perlmonkey> cool
<tgm4883> I am also a fan of my pvHDTV5500
<tgm4883> the HDHomerun has dual tuners though
<perlmonkey> did you ever manage to use a card OOB and never have to mess with driver issues or modules?
<tgm4883> yea
<perlmonkey> not me
<tgm4883> on all the cards i've mentioned
<perlmonkey> i will try this once last time
<perlmonkey> i'm wondering if Mythdora will be able to support hardware any better
<tgm4883> fresh install?
<perlmonkey> yeah maybe thats good idea
<tgm4883> i'd stick the pvr-150's in there and then do a fresh install
<perlmonkey> ok worth a shot
<tgm4883> once installed, set them up in mythtv, and if you are getting black/white, make sure you have the correct ntsc/pal setting
<perlmonkey> how do I set it
<tgm4883> it's probably some ivtv-utils setting
<tgm4883> i can try and find it if you want
<perlmonkey> ok ive just verified the adaptec card and its working with cat, its recording static for coax input and b&w for svideo
<perlmonkey> thanks
<perlmonkey> the video quality on adaptec doesnt look as sharp as PVR-150
<perlmonkey> ok its in colour now
<perlmonkey> all i did was change the Scart adaptor from my cable set top box, from TV OUT to VCR OUT
<perlmonkey> i also change to composite and it seems crystal clear now
<perlmonkey> tgm4883: im making good progress now with your help, but don't waste your time looking for that ntsc/pal thing
<tgm4883> good
<perlmonkey> ok its not 100% perfect, but I think it's acceptable. besides this is analogue and thru composite eh, its to be expected not 100% smooth
<perlmonkey> i wish i could find out if the card has hardware encoder
<tgm4883> yea, once you see digital tv, analog really does start to look like crap
<perlmonkey> if card is recording to a file, it must do?
<perlmonkey> else I would need v4l soft encoding?
<perlmonkey> *card = cat
<tgm4883> no, it will record to a file either way
<perlmonkey> ok
<tgm4883> hardware encoding just means the CPU doesn't have to do it
<perlmonkey> yeah, how to be sure?
<tgm4883> google
<perlmonkey> the card im using is VideOh! Media Centre
<perlmonkey> by Adaptec
<perlmonkey> wow i found the box and it says hardware encoding
<perlmonkey> MPEG-2
<tgm4883> nice
<perlmonkey> so this card must be similiar to PVR-150, even uses ivtv driver
<tgm4883> must be
<perlmonkey> i picked up a whole bunch of these for 6 bucks each
<tgm4883> nice
<perlmonkey> liquidated stock all new in sealed boxes
<tgm4883> yea software encoders
<tgm4883> yea software encoders....I don't even mess with those anymore
<perlmonkey> software encoders suck eh
<perlmonkey> frames get dropped
<tgm4883> i had one back in the day
<perlmonkey> i still got loads here
<perlmonkey> BT848 chipsets
<tgm4883> i've tossed all mine now
<perlmonkey> yeah me too, into my old junk box
<tgm4883> only hardware encoders or DVB cards now
<perlmonkey> i could have DVB now i got an antenna but we cant get many channels here, only a handful, until 2011
<perlmonkey> so its not much use, thats why im using analague with my cable box
<perlmonkey> can you explain one thing to me please
<tgm4883> that works too
<perlmonkey> you know how cable have on demand on services etc.. that content can never be recorded thru commercial hdd recorders, always says copying not allowed, or encrypted.. but mythtv records it easily, why cant commercial products record and myth can?
<perlmonkey> im guessing the commercial products and collaborated with the tv industry to put tech into boxes to stop recording?
<tgm4883> when you say mythtv records it easily, are you talking about with a analog card?
<perlmonkey> *and = have
<perlmonkey> yes
<tgm4883> yea, thats the analog loophole
<perlmonkey> are you saying with a dvb card it wont?
<perlmonkey> woah
<perlmonkey> so analogue is still useful eh
<tgm4883> yea, a dvb card most lilkely won't even tune that channel
<perlmonkey> its worth having an analogue card in your setup to speak to the cable/sat box
<perlmonkey> damn
<Zinn> perlmonkey: Please watch your language.
<perlmonkey> Zinn: huh?
<tgm4883> family channel
<perlmonkey> what did I say?
<tgm4883> damn
<Zinn> tgm4883: Please watch your language.
<perlmonkey> wtf?
<perlmonkey> damn = swearing?
<Zinn> perlmonkey: Please watch your language.
<tgm4883> yea
<perlmonkey> thats insane
<perlmonkey> is that guy a priest
<tgm4883> yea, the satellite box is the only reason I have pvr-150/pvr-500's in my system
<perlmonkey> do you think analogue will be a feature of mythtv for a long time to come then, or permanently?
<tgm4883> and that is only until i get some hd-pvr's and  mythtv 0.22 is out
<tgm4883> zinn is a bot
<tgm4883> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<perlmonkey> ok
<tgm4883> well they aren't going to remove card support from mythtv
<tgm4883> that would be backwards
<perlmonkey> no i mean
<perlmonkey> do you think users will continue to buy and use analogue cards in their setups for the loop hole thing we mentioned
<tgm4883> guarenteed
<perlmonkey> :D
<perlmonkey> but this raises a question eh
<perlmonkey> if the industry is now moving to digital and hd video etc, it means compromising for second rate video with on-demand analog recorded stuff?
<perlmonkey> the good thing about on demand content too is the adverts are usually already removed
<tgm4883> thats a complicated question
<tgm4883> basically, it's multipart
<perlmonkey> who is behind the blocking of recording, cuz clearly theres some collabration going on, is it a law thing or just industry co-operation?
<tgm4883> 1) don't confuse HD with digital, they are not the same
<perlmonkey> ok
<tgm4883> 2)  There are devices that can record HD in analog (well one, the HD-PVR)
<perlmonkey> since users have always had the right to record live aired tv shows, why can they not also have the right to record on demand/repeated shows
<perlmonkey> yes
<perlmonkey> so i guess people can still record in analogue the on demand but to a higher (hd) quality
<tgm4883> 2a)  As long as the industry allows people to view HD content through component (analog) cables, then the analog loophole will continue
<perlmonkey> could they decide not to and block it?
<tgm4883> the industry hates the analog loophole, which is a reason for the move to digital
<perlmonkey> is it technically possible?
<perlmonkey> wow
<tgm4883> yes, if you have followed the blu-ray/hd-dvd stuff, you will know that there is a flag they can use that will only output 540p over component
<tgm4883> they haven't used that yet, but eventually they will
<perlmonkey> :(
<perlmonkey> so whats in it for manufacturers of recording boxes etc, like hdd recorders... why are they building their analogue boxes even not to record on demand?
<tgm4883> speculation for them not using it yet, is that most people don't have HDMI connections on their TV's, so they wouldn't see a large difference between the 480p and 540p of dvd and blu-ray
<perlmonkey> to avoid legal consequences of tv corps?
<tgm4883> once the adoption rate is high enough, they will do it
<tgm4883> about the cable boxes, IIRC it's a legal thing
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> so if u make and sell a device that's clearly intended to record tv, it would be illegal if it allowed on demand content to be recorded as well
<perlmonkey> you would be giving people the means to breach copyright
<tgm4883> very large grey area
<perlmonkey> but with mythtv its different, because its not intended to record tv specifically
<tgm4883> like i said, very large grey area
<perlmonkey> i dont think their laws would apply
<tgm4883> basically, it's all speculation because it hasn't been taken to court yet
<perlmonkey> it hasnt, but the manufacturers of the boxes dont seem to be taking any chances do they
<perlmonkey> you cant record on any of them
<perlmonkey> i think its even above the manufacturers of the boxes
<perlmonkey> its at the chip maker level
<tgm4883> well, I believe legally, you have to respect the broadcast flags
<perlmonkey> anyway its all a grey area like you said
<perlmonkey> what i will do now is..
<tgm4883> for instance, they can say (do what you want), or they can say (record once), or (never record)
<perlmonkey> try and run mythtv-setup and see if the newly tested adaptec card can work and perform ok
<perlmonkey> i see
<tgm4883> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcast_flag#Pay-per-view_movies_on_Cable_Provider_Provided_DVRs
<perlmonkey> the way cable seems to be is, you can record anything that's live aired but not on demand
<perlmonkey> on demand is view only
<perlmonkey> its obvious to see why eh
<tgm4883> exactly
<perlmonkey> that content is probably providing a lot of revenue for them, like premium content you pay to view
<perlmonkey> also much of it is probably available to them on license from owners
<tgm4883> yea, there are a few people in the chain that like to get paid
<perlmonkey> :D
<perlmonkey> they don't want everyone recording and sharing it and breaking the chain/moula flow?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> although IMO stopping piracy isn't the number 1 reason that drm was invented
<perlmonkey> what is the no1 reason
<tgm4883> to stop the second hand market
<perlmonkey> oh!
<perlmonkey> tgm have you tried mythdora?
<tgm4883> i've installed it in a vm
<perlmonkey> what did you think? does it compare well with mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> for full disclosure, I should probably state that i'm a mythbuntu developer
<perlmonkey> ok i understand, you may be bias
<perlmonkey> i've looked at the sites and content of both distros but not tried mythdora
<tgm4883> it serves a purpose, but all my other systems are ubuntu, so I like to run a tight ship
<perlmonkey> my impression so far is that mythbuntu has the edge and is more organised and professional
<tgm4883> thanks
<perlmonkey> some of the documentation on dora seems a little sketchy and the attitude of developers
<perlmonkey> while buntu seems to be very well documented and the community is larger
<tgm4883> they do a good job over there too
<perlmonkey> yeah I think its almost equal, its probably a fair choice between either
<tgm4883> our community is larger, but that is more due to the popularity of ubuntu
<perlmonkey> but if you're used to buntu like i am, and coming from debian for 9 years, its easy to choose mythbuntu
<perlmonkey> ive added my card in
<perlmonkey> i had to guess on the type, it came up v4l, but i selected MPEG, same class as PVR150
<perlmonkey> i managed to probe info tho and got it right which is a good sign
<perlmonkey> thats not happend with all my other cards, even PVR150
<perlmonkey> *it
<perlmonkey> is it necessary to add a video source?
<tgm4883> yea
<perlmonkey> this part confuses me, say you only want to have your card hooked up to cable box, you still need tv source/schedule to record right eh, but for testing purposes you can bypass it?
<tgm4883> you always have to have a tv source, even if you go into video sources and select "none"
<perlmonkey> ah ok
<perlmonkey> maybe thats where i been going wrong
<tgm4883> because then you connect that video source to the input on your card, then mythtv knows which card inputs to use
<perlmonkey> its interesting theres TWO sources for UK, why is that?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> <- US
<perlmonkey> oh of course
<perlmonkey> EIT scan is for dvb?
<tgm4883> yea
<perlmonkey> MythTV was unable to retrieve your channel information for your provider.
<perlmonkey> this always happens :-/
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> which step are you in?
<perlmonkey> 3. Video Sources -> New Video Source -> Video Source Setup
<tgm4883> what did you put for your source?
<perlmonkey> I put: Video Source name: Virgin Media  Listings Grabber: United Kingdom/Republic of Ireland, Radio Times... Channel Freq: default
<tgm4883> ah yea, heres the problem.  You have to get the guide data from somewhere, or you have to select none for guide data
<tgm4883> in the UK, i'm not sure how thats done, although maybe Daviey will pipe in
<perlmonkey> :-/
<perlmonkey> it says..
<perlmonkey> tv_grab_uk_rt: config will run in terminal
<perlmonkey> but i dont see any terminal or can't access it
<perlmonkey> maybe I should do this step manually after
<tgm4883> you have to setup some XML thing to get it, I wish I could be more help here
<tgm4883> for testing, I'd put it as none, you can always go back later
<perlmonkey> ok no prob there must be some doc on this i expect
<perlmonkey> yes
<tgm4883> yea, could be in the installation manual
<tgm4883> !installation%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about installation%
<tgm4883> !manual
<Zinn> http://mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<perlmonkey> woah
<perlmonkey> i switched from the 1st UK option to the second one (shown above) and now its doing something, its gone 50% and is halted
<perlmonkey> i remember from my experiences using mythtv some years ago (before it was even packaged into Debian/Ubuntu) that this step takes a LONG time, because it has to parse all the content from Radio Times website, or used to
<perlmonkey> you would think they would of streamlined this by now and grab the content to one central location once weekly/fortnightly and then feed it in
<perlmonkey> i even considered offering such a service (free) myself for UK users ages ago off my server
<tgm4883> well, right now, it's just getting the channels
<perlmonkey> ok
<tgm4883> it's not actually grabbing the data yet
<perlmonkey> I think it's stuck/broken now
<tgm4883> well, it might be sticking it in a file for later use
<perlmonkey> still at 50%
<tgm4883> thats also posible that it's just not working
<perlmonkey> :(
<perlmonkey> i may have to CRTL ALT DEL it
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> yea thats not good
<tgm4883> try alt tab
<tgm4883> see if it's working in another window
<perlmonkey> theres like another box behind the main one, like its whited out if u see what i mean
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> woah
<perlmonkey> its just waiting for input in the terminal its ran
<perlmonkey> asking to choose char encoding set
<perlmonkey> looks good
<perlmonkey> it's now scanning
<perlmonkey> if I want to use just cable on the coax, i still need to tune/scan for channel right?
<perlmonkey> to get the frequency? its not like svideo or composite where you can plug a source on and its done
<perlmonkey> ok it hasn't worked
<perlmonkey> it locked onto 2 channels (52) which i remember is the right channel number for cable
<tgm4883> on the coax, are you coming from a cable box?
<perlmonkey> but im getting only white noise
<perlmonkey> yup
<perlmonkey> on the TV coax -> into TV input on card
<perlmonkey> *TV out
<perlmonkey> so what went wrong eh :-/
<perlmonkey> it also won't let me change source using C key
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> over here, it should only work on channel 3 or 4
<perlmonkey> i screwed up?
<tgm4883> no, it's fine
<perlmonkey> i remember from past its always 52 for my cable for some reason
<perlmonkey> or 53
<tgm4883> could be
<tgm4883> it's whatever channel your tv has to be tuned to when your cable box is hooked up to it
<perlmonkey> but im only getting white noise so something is clearly wrong
<perlmonkey> oh
<perlmonkey> i use A/V normally for that
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> sec
<perlmonkey> im going to verify the coax is sending signal by plugging into tv antenna socket
<tgm4883> sounds good, see what channel it's broadcasting on too
<perlmonkey> it is
<tgm4883> then hook it back up to the card and tune that channel
<perlmonkey> BBC2 is on
<tgm4883> it should come in fine
<tgm4883> I have to run an errand real quick, but i'll be back in a few
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> spotted a possible bug
<agreene1> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<perlmonkey> hi
<agreene1> hello
<agreene1> I got my mythtv up, but now it only shows channels 1-12
<agreene1> the cable works in a tv and gets all the channels
<agreene1> any ideas?
<perlmonkey> all the big cheeses are away on errands, only me here
<perlmonkey> are you using dvb or analogue?
<agreene1> no problem....
<perlmonkey> I'm using cable too
<darthanubis> agreene1, go to the frontend and add cannels
<darthanubis> did you setup a schedules direct membership?
<perlmonkey> you can't get all the channels automatically from cable with analogue
<agreene1> yes...I have the scehdules direct setup
<agreene1> and it scanned all the channels
<darthanubis> and you have to tell the frontend you have us-cable braodcast
<agreene1> but only got signal on 12 of them
<darthanubis> it is all in the documentation
<perlmonkey> phew
<agreene1> sorry...I did read over the documentation
<agreene1> thanks...i'll look around there
<darthanubis> no need to be sorry
<darthanubis> I was just pointing in the right direction. The direction will be clearer than myself
<perlmonkey> ok heres the bug, when you go back to a Input Connections and re-scan channels, myth-setup exists/shutsdown instantly
<perlmonkey> only seems to happen if you have a source selected for the input in question, if you set to no source, it will allow you to scan for channels
<perlmonkey> sorry hope i explained that clearly
<agreene1> thanks for the help!  got it working now.
<perlmonkey> ok this aint working still
<perlmonkey> tried everything, 2 days solid i've been on this now :-/
<perlmonkey> should be quite simple eh, just want to record from a cable box via coax
<perlmonkey> where is tgm
<tgm4883> perlmonkey, dev meeting, can you hook the coax directly up to your card bypassing the cablebox
<perlmonkey> I did so and got some channels from my antenna, but poor receiption. i think it's impossible to do coax from TV out on STB, some guys in #mythtv-users say it can't work like that
<perlmonkey> STB = cablebox
<perlmonkey> tgm: what do you say?
<tgm4883> well, it's not impossible, but probably rarely used.  A more used solution is with composite or svideo
<tgm4883> with coax, you have to lock the channel
<perlmonkey> ok
<tgm4883> and i've always seen problems when trying to do that
<perlmonkey> i want to do that because I want audio over coax rather than the hassle of composite and lead adapters
<perlmonkey> as my card requires 3.5" audio in and my STB gives L R phono
<perlmonkey> i dont got any leads to convert it, and i need to record something urgently tonight
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> if you think its gonna be a load of hassle to do coax, i will do the audio problem and go with composite
<tgm4883> well you can try
<tgm4883> you need to find out which channel your tv is set to when hooked up directly to the cable box
<tgm4883> then lock the card on that channel
<tgm4883> which is done in mythtv-setup
<perlmonkey> ok thanks i will try it
<perlmonkey> yes its 52
<perlmonkey> i just did it, thats the same as what my card is set to, but yet that shows white noise
<tgm4883> ok, in mythtv-setup, you connected tuner1 to your video source
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> Present tuner to channel: 52
<perlmonkey> Starting channel: 52
<perlmonkey> Video source: Virgin Media
<perlmonkey> input: Tuner 1
<perlmonkey> Capture device: MPEG: /dev/video0
<tgm4883> ok, but what about in step 4 (I think)
<tgm4883> thats where the two are linked together
<perlmonkey> ya that's step 4 i just did
<tgm4883> ok
<perlmonkey> looks good?
<tgm4883> yea looks fine
<tgm4883> try using cat again
<tgm4883> see if it gets video
<perlmonkey> what's Transport Editor
<perlmonkey> ok will try
<perlmonkey> omg, it worked!
<tgm4883> cat did?
<tgm4883> or mythtv?
<perlmonkey> I think so yes, cat
<perlmonkey> i will try it again to make sure
<tgm4883> ok
<perlmonkey> ok false alarm
 * perlmonkey tests again
<perlmonkey> woah
<perlmonkey> its definitely working over coax
<perlmonkey> i had composite in as well as coax so couldn't be sure, i unplugged composite, used v4l2-ctl to set to tuner 1, and recorded again with cat
<tgm4883> thats good
<perlmonkey> it definitely recorded what i saw on tv, using coax cable only
<perlmonkey> woohoo! i must of had a wrong cable in coax on card earlier or something, i got so many cables here
<perlmonkey> so now in theory i should have audio?
<perlmonkey> coming in the same stream?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> should work
<perlmonkey> i dont think this box has audio its a new install i gotta try and test sound
<tgm4883> yea test some sound outside of mythtv
<perlmonkey> I got no sound :(
<perlmonkey> im playing a wav file on loop with mplayer but no audio on this system at all
<perlmonkey> something is missing or broken
<perlmonkey> I fixed it
<Claw6> hello i pluged an external HDD to my htpc... now how can i scan for all media on it?
<robertr> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<robertr> !zinn scart
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about zinn scart
<robertr> !help scart
<Zinn> !help scart For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<robertr> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<robertr> I'm not sure if its the right place to ask but I use a PAL-TV scart to attach to an add2 card on a gma900 chipset and even though the startup text visible as is the loading logo the seond X.org starts I get something that can only be described as red rain!? any thoughts at all or suggestions
<tgm4883> does anyone have 8.10 or 9.04 master backend handy?
<hads> Yeah, 8.10
<tgm4883> hads, can you check the status of bug 156935
<Zinn> Bug 156935 in mythbuntu "cubert.itri.brighton.ac.uk entry in mySQL privileges database" [Low, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/156935
<tgm4883> it should be fixed
<tgm4883> basically, the build server used to have a user entry in mysql
<hads> I don't have one, but I don't reacall seeing one ever.
<tgm4883> ok, i'm going to close that then
<tgm4883> it should be fixed as canonical builds our disks now
<hads> None in a friends either.
<pinion> ok, so I'm a little new to this init.d
<pinion> I started the service by doing /etc/init.d/sab start
<pinion> how do I make it start at boot?
<pinion> or will it remember that it was started?
<hads> sab?
<pinion> well
<pinion> sabnzdplus
<pinion> but I'm lazy
<hads> If it's from a package then it will usually start by default
<pinion> ok
<hads> YOu can adjust things with update-rc.d
<pinion> thanks
<pinion> ok
<pinion> where is that?
<hads> It's an executable, you run it from the command line
<perlmonkey> many thanks guys, tgm, you're the top guy
<perlmonkey> i was able to record the show for my friend thanks to your help
<tgm4883> perlmonkey, glad it worked out
<perlmonkey> tgm something strange happened when i recorded
<perlmonkey> i had setup my cable box so it played the show thru my tv via Scart lead (you dont have Scart in USA right?) and coax into my myth box
<perlmonkey> like 10 seconds into the show starting (on demand show) immediately the TV screen went blank and a window popped up (from HDD recorder osd and said Copying Prohibited. Cannot View... meanwhile mythtv played the show normally and recorded it
<perlmonkey> because it was going through my commercial hdd recorder to TV eh
<perlmonkey> initially i had no sound in mythtv, even tho i had sound on PC
<perlmonkey> but i adjusted some settings in General Setup on frontend and that fixed it
<perlmonkey> mythtv rocks
<perlmonkey> now im encouraged to write up my experience and test more cards and hardware
<perlmonkey> i've learned some good skills to be able to do testing
<tgm4883> perlmonkey, sounds like the pop up was just a info message from your recorder
<perlmonkey> tgm4883: yes it blocked me from seeing the show on my tv
<perlmonkey> refused to play the picture
<tgm4883> but mythtv recorded it fine?
<perlmonkey> thats why i hate hdd recorders now and won't use mine
<perlmonkey> yup recorded it fine, sound and all
<tgm4883> that is strange
<perlmonkey> :D
<perlmonkey> mythtv has the power to walk around encryption?
<tgm4883> analog loophole I guess
<perlmonkey> yes like you said earlier
<perlmonkey> i proved it
<perlmonkey> ive discovered that Adaptec VideOh! cards are practically identical to Hauppauge PVR-150 yet cost a fraction of the cost
<tgm4883> thats a good deal then
<tgm4883> are they still making them?
<perlmonkey> this is worth mentioning on the Mythtv community pages for newcomers or anyone wanting a cheap analogue hardware encoder
<perlmonkey> i'm not sure, but ive seen a lot being sold cheap constantly on ebay
<perlmonkey> they also have a receiver and remote with them and lots of cables
<perlmonkey> i would even say the Adaptec VideoOh! cards are better supported than PVR-150 as mine worked instantly out of the box in Mythtv
<perlmonkey> but PVR-150's required some fiddling
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-01
<styelz> SporadicCrash: did you setup the config files for your remote
<styelz> check it works using irw
<styelz> oh, he left
<russell5> after setting up and using trunk everyhting is working except i can change any settings in mythweb. When i do and hit submit the page just sits there and never loads
<russell5> the odd thing is i just noticed the page never loaded but when i went to the main page of mythweb then back to settings the changes were made
<stuarticus> I'm having a problem with Grub, it seems to have no timeout, and I am using a USB Keyboard that doesn't seem to work at that stage of boot. No menu.lst anymore so can't edit from live cd! Any advice?
<stuarticus> Mythbuntu 9.1
<stuarticus> Actually the wiki page says that editing the new grub.cfg might be possible, despite the warnings at the top? Is this safe?
<innatech> is the Intel GMA 4500 supported for frontend use on 9.10?
<rhpot1991> innatech: depends on your definition of supported
<rhpot1991> if you are trying to do HD, then you might be sad, otherwise you should be good
<innatech> Might be?
<rhpot1991> if you have enough CPU power you should be ok
<innatech> OK. Good enough. Thanks!
<rhpot1991> innatech: are you buying or do you already own?
<innatech> I'm looking at various mini itx boards with onboard.
<rhpot1991> get an ion board
<rhpot1991> !frontend | innatech
<Zinn> innatech: Ion Boxes make a great frontend.  http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<rhpot1991> a lot of different companies make them now, you can build your own or get a pre-assembled box
<innatech> Yep, thanks. Looking at those too--just thought I might like a different configuration for other purposes not yet supported by Ion.
<rhpot1991> go ion no question, you'd be crazy not to buy something VDPAU capable at this point
<innatech> that's a good point.
<innatech> rhpot1991 -- what do you think of this @ $150 [ http://www.provantage.com/~7ZOTC03F.htm ] or this @ $300 [http://www.provantage.com/~7ZOTC03J.htm ]?
<Zinn> [www.provantage.com] PROVANTAGE: Zotac GF9300-I-E Zotac MB GF9300-I-E Lga 775 Nvidia Geforce 9300 HDMI SATA DDR2 Mini ITX Retail
<innatech> make that [ http://www.provantage.com/~7ZOTC03J.htm ]
<Zinn> [www.provantage.com] PROVANTAGE: Zotac MAG-HD-ND01 MAG HD-ND01 Atom 330 1.6GHz Mini-ITX 2GB DDR2 160GB SATA WiFi NVIDIA ION
<rhpot1991> innatech: either one should work well, the guts of that pre-build should be close to that mobo, but without the expansion slot
<innatech> yup. Cool.
<innatech> Thanks!
<rhpot1991> I have the zotec ion d-e board I believe
<innatech> I have an unsed q9550 sitting around, so the mobo is an attractive option.
<innatech> A little more versatile.
<rhpot1991> well the ion already has a built in atom cpu
<rhpot1991> looks like that board isn't an atom, I didn't look close enough
<innatech> Yeah. The board is LGA775.  But I should probably save the 9550 for something else...we'll see.
<rhpot1991> innatech: if you are doing frontend only on it, an atom box is great cause it offloads all the work onto the GPU and then the box has nice low power usage
<rhpot1991> for instance I can do 1080p on mine without breaking a sweat
<innatech> yeah. That's what I was thinking. I just have this CPU box sitting on the desk staring at me.
<innatech> Square peg, round hole, etc.
<rhpot1991> ya that might work then
<rhpot1991> antec has some nice mini-itx cases now too if you go that route
<rhpot1991> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=antec+mini-itx&x=0&y=0
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - antec mini-itx
<innatech> yes, antec cases are generally nice.
<pteague> just updated to koala... seems like there's a bunch of changes
<pteague> do i still need to export/share the /var/lib/mythtv/* directories via nfs/samba ?
<tgm4883> pteague, maybe
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-02
<jolaren> Any of you having problems with mythbuntu control center?
<jolaren> Wont allow me to set password for mythweb
<superm1> jolaren, try running it from command line (via sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythweb)
<superm1> see if that helps
<jolaren> ok
<jolaren> Btw, don't know if this bug is my computer only or all
<jolaren> I run a combined frontend/backend
<jolaren> and I have a soundsystem and the frontend/backend connected via spdif
<jolaren> Even when I have nothing running my soundsystem shows the server as active (like its playing sound but it's not) it's at the main menu
<map7_> I've got a HVR-2200 and it keeps falling asleep when I boot.  I have to restart the backend for them to start working
<map7_> Is there a way to stop this from happening?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-03
<drmacro> anybody around?
<pteague> er, um... ok - http://pastebin.com/SUnLaMCP ...  unable to find any value for drive_total_total or drive_total_used ?
<innatech> has anyone had experience configuring a 4-output serial port IR blaster with lircd for myth? I've been trying to read the docs and mailing lists but my head is swimming.
<innatech> pteague -- does df return usable output?
<innatech> pteague -- i.e. "df -m -c /dev/yourharddrivehere"
<innatech> pteague -- make that "df -m --total /dev/yourharddrivehere"
<pteague> yes, i think i realized what the problem was... for some reason since updating from hardy -> intrepid -> jaunty -> koala the original directories are now owned by mysql:mysql ... wtf??
<pteague> um... not sure because now i'm still getting the errors... let me run your commands
<pteague> http://pastebin.com/ZA4Y5u5i
<innatech> looks fairly normal to me.
<innatech> I don't have anything called mythtv-status on my Karmic install, btw.
<pteague> it's just odd because it recorded 2 shows just fine the other day within an hour of finishing the update to koala... & i don't remember changing permissions on them since then... let me check what i did with samba
<pteague> nope, those are right... so i didn't screw with it on that shell script
<innatech> does it work from a root shell?
<pteague> do `aptitude show mythtv-status` ;)
<pteague> haven't tried that, let me see
<pteague> nope, same issue running mythtv-status as root
<innatech> let me see if it works as installed on my box.
<innatech> throws me the same error.
<innatech> mythtv-status
<innatech> "Unable...Total Disk Space"
<innatech> But the rest works.
<innatech> So, maybe it needs an update?
<pteague> maybe so
<pteague> i was running it to see what was going on...  star trek was on my recorded list, went to play it & no file... was trying to see how much time i had before the next show started (hence mythtv-status) to see if i needed to reboot it... i've had issues with my pvr-500 driver crashing for 2nd tuner (1st is really rare, but it happened once or twice) & only way i know to fix it is reboot
<pteague> i'm hoping it's only the ownership issues ;)
<innatech> gotcha. Did you check the logs to see if it complained about being unable to create the file?
<pteague> haven't gotten that far yet
<pteague> have 33 rows of "! Warning - Creating an instance caused and error for one of: MythTV, MythVideo or MythDB" in /var/log/mythtv/jamu.log
<cr3> hi folks, I used to preseed mythbuntu with the following values: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/NRPS2GiT
<cr3> however, I now get prompted for the xorg driver (step 1 of 12 when both open source and proprietary drivers are available) or for the master something (step 1 of 11)
<cr3> anyone happen to have a convenient preseed to automate the installation of mythbuntu?
<cr3> sorry, I didn't mention: the above pastebin worked fine on karmic but I'd appreciate an update for lucid :)
<superm1> cr3, hmm...
<superm1> you didn't get prompted in karmic for a driver when both were available?
<cr3> superm1: maybe I didn't look closely enough on systems which had support for proprietary drivers, so I could be wrong regarding karmic
<cr3> superm1: I'll try to get it right this time though :)
<superm1> cr3, well try to preseed mythbuntu/video_driver to "Open Source Driver" if you want the open source driver on these systems
<superm1> (or if you want one that will work on all systems)
<cr3> superm1: the value is either that or a specific name, like "AMD" for example, right? I couldn't specify a generic "Proprietary" or somesuch to work on all systems?
<superm1> cr3, well it's the exact same string that gets presented in the GUI
<cr3> superm1: gotcha
<superm1> but all systems will have "Open Source Driver"
<superm1> the GUI is populating it from a combination of nvidia-common/nvidia-detector/mythbuntu-common
<superm1> if you are still getting stuck on the page asking for master something, try to preseed mythtv/mysql_mythtv_user to 0000
<cr3> hm, I tried adding this to my preseed file and I still get prompted: ubiquity mythbuntu/video_driver string Open Source Driver
 * cr3 steps out for lunch, bbl
<superm1> cr3, Okay, next thing then; preseed both mythbuntu/tvout and mythbuntu/tvstandard to "Disable TV-Out"
<cr3> superm1: awesome, that worked! now, can I preseed Master Backend Connection somehow? should this be handled by: ubiquity mythbuntu/install_type string Master Backend/Frontend
<superm1> cr3, that's the mythtv/mysql_mythtv_user to 0000
<superm1> its in addition to ubiquity/mythbuntu_install_type
<superm1> cr3, would you consider adding your preseed to mythbuntu-live-autostart so we can install it as an example for people to use in the future?
<superm1> it could be shipped on the media then in usr/share/docs, and you can just refer to it from the kernel command line without needing to provide it on the internet or elsewhere
<cr3> mythtv/mysql_mythtv_user worked, but it seems strange that all the other preseed keys start with mythbuntu whereas this one starts with mythtv
<cr3> superm1: sure, it would be my pleasure to provide my preseed for this release as well as future releases
<cr3> superm1: it would be nice if this were provided in a standard way as a template for everyone to use and abuse :)
<cr3> superm1: do you happen to know if there's a way to skip the configure guide data wizard?
<superm1> cr3, there isn't a way right now, but it's possible maybe to add something like that
<superm1> cr3, just add your preseed to a bug against mythbuntu-live-autostart ubuntu package or if you want a merge request
<metalac> anyone knows why trying to install libvdpau1 it wants to remove mythtv?
<metalac> libdvdpa is required by nvidia 195 driver
<cr3> superm1: sure, I'm juggling a few things right now but I'll remember to report a bug and I'll ping you when done
<superm1> metalac, you have to enable autobuilds to use the 195 driver
<superm1> (or use lucid)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-04
<benomatic> tricky question.  I have a backup (mysql db + original files) of my mythbuntu-9.04 (myth 0.21) db.  since then i have a clean mythbuntu-9.10 machine running 0.22, setup from scratch.  can i somehow merge all my old stuff from the 0.21 installation?
<benomatic> i assume the hardest part is any sql schema changes, but i have just started looking.
<benomatic> second question: mythfilldatabase doesn't seem to be auto-running in my new installation; where is this configured so that i can set it up properly?
<superm1> benomatic, mythbuntu.org/upgrading explains how to load the new stuff in
<superm1> benomatic, the schema updates happen automatically next time you start the backend
<benomatic> superm1: i figured that the in-place schema changes "just work", but i wonder how to apply the schema update process to my backed-up db, so that i can merge it into existing one
<superm1> benomatic, merging is asking for trouble
<superm1> you are better off dropping the new db
<superm1> and inserting your old onw
<superm1> and letting schema updates happen on their own
<benomatic> urg.  perhaps i will do a backup of current, try to upgrade old, then backup, so they're at least both in same schema.  then i could play the merge game :)
<superm1> trust me, you really dont want to play the merge game
<superm1> the schema update works on it's own from 0.21->0.22 schema updates
<benomatic> why do you say that?  have you tried?
<superm1> unless you have very particular tools for comparing the differences and feel like reading code, it's gonna be a waste of your time
<benomatic> (perhaps foolishly i'm not too afraid of sql, having done lots of it elsewhere)
<benomatic> hrm
<superm1> it's not gonna buy you any benefit since the schema updates are otherwise automatic
<benomatic> perhaps i was a bit unclear -- i have shows in both dbs that i'd like to keep.  i don't want to manually update the schema... just keep all my shows :)
<superm1> ah that wasn't clear at all
<superm1> then you should just backup the table containing all those shows you want to keep and write off the rest of the data from one of the installs
<superm1> merging in one table is doable
<benomatic> excellent.
<benomatic> i will start the backup current, restore old, backup old process now and see how that goes :)
<benomatic> superm1: so... is there anything to do other than merge in the 'recorded' table?
<benomatic> i think i've got everything setup :)
<superm1> that's all you should need, but you might want the oldrecorded too
<benomatic> gracias :)
<benomatic> superm1: i have them all!  thanks :)
<superm1> great!
<pteague> now i see what my problem is...  the upgrade process changed uid & gids in /etc/passwd, /etc/group, & /etc/shadow & now that they don't match across boxes mythtv (or perhaps the upgrade process while the nfs directories are mounted) sets permissions to the local boxes mythtv:mythtv which changes what's on the backend
<bonelifer> Can anyone suggest a USB wireless G dongle that just works on a plain install of MythBuntu?
<jst_> Anyone here using Comcast or FiOS?  I know they have some, uhm, idiosyncrasies.  I'm just curious as to what your solutions are... HD-PVR, Firewire capture, etc.
<rhpot1991> jst_: I use comcast, whats up?
<jst_> Do you use DTA converters or HDPVR or what?
<rhpot1991> my hardware is listed here: http://mythbuntu.org/developer-hardware
<jst_> Sweet... What do you mean by "Tuners 7-8: Daisy Chained Firewire Controlled Motorolla DCH3200?"
<jst_> Is that what connects to your HD-PVR?
<rhpot1991> well one of them is hooked up to the HD-PVR
<rhpot1991> but they are both hooked up as firewire devices, so I can record off both of them
<rhpot1991> daisy-chained is one wire into one, then another wire from stb 1 to stb 2
<jst_> Ahh, so you're recording non-5C stuff with them?
<jst_> STB -> 1394 -> MythBox?
<rhpot1991> I used to, before I got my HDPVR
<rhpot1991> now I don't really need to, but they are still there for conflicts and such
<jst_> Wait, can you use one HDPVR with two STBs?
<jst_> I'm confused.
<rhpot1991> no
<jst_> heh
<rhpot1991> 2 stbs
<rhpot1991> both connected by firewire
<rhpot1991> one of them also connected to a hdpvr
<rhpot1991> my main tuners are my HDHR and HDPVR
<rhpot1991> the others don't get used so much anymore
<jst_> Ahh, I see.
<jst_> I was mistaken about how the HDPVR works, but that makes sense.
<rhpot1991> I use the firewire connection to tune the stb for the hdpvr as well
<jst_> http://images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/15-116-030-S04?$S640W$
<Zinn> [images17.newegg.com]
<jst_> I'm not seeing a Firewire port on there... Can you use USB to tune?
<jst_> Oh wait, USB sends the stream to your 'puter.
<rhpot1991> ya usb to your computer, firewire from your computer to the stb
<rhpot1991> jst_: heading to bed, if you have any other questions feel free to ask, someone else may help, or you can ping me tomorrow
<jst_> Ok, thanks for your help.
<jst_> I accidentally marked something as "never record," and it's not showing up under Recording Rules... Is there any way to remove "never record" rules?
<Geoff918> I'm getting an "Irrecoverable Player Error" on Mythbuntu. I can't find any information about this via Google, MythTV forums, or Mythbuntu forums. Anybody familiar?
<rhpot1991> Geoff918: check your logs?
<Geoff918> Yes, I can pastebin something if you'd like
<Geoff918> http://pastebin.org/101352
<Zinn> [pastebin.org] pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
<Geoff918> uname -a Linux kittley-mythbuntu 2.6.31-20-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 8 09:05:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<mrand> Geoff918: upstream has shifted most of their focus to 0.23.  If you aren't already on auto-builds for 0.22, you might try that.  Otherwise, I'm afraid you'll need to try 0.23 (which is also available via auto-builds, but back up your database first!) before filing a bug report.  capturing a -v playback might yield more info as well.  Looks like the error  in the log is:
<mrand> 2010-03-04 15:11:52.947 NVP(1), Error: Unknown recorder error, exiting decoder
<mrand> Just a fly by comment.  bbl
<mrand> (btw, 0.23 hasn't been released yet... that's still a few weeks out probably)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-05
<itsum> i installed mythbuntu.  but, forgot to select the capture card.  how do go back and load setup so i can select it? i've looked through all  the options i dont see anything. its the intital setup screen
<itsum> please help.. i just need to find out how to restart the intital setup screen where i can select the capture card to use. add new card screen.. please..
<itsum> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<itsum> hello?
<itsum> anyone here?
<itsum> hello.. will you please help me with mythbuntu?  i just need to know how to start the setup again. because i didn't select my capture card.  i don't see the option anywhere once i'm in mythtv
<itsum> COME ON..
<itsum> please someone wake up..
<itsum> god.. help me.. all theses people in here
<itsum> hello?!
<tgm4883> itsum, relax
<tgm4883> you need to launch mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> you should be able to do it from the system menu
<tgm4883> that, or you could launch it from a terminal
<tgm4883> itsum, now for the future, just ask you question and wait patiently. Nobody here is paid support so we are all off doing other things, but will see your question when we check back
<rhpot1991> classy
<pteague> i had to screw around with user ownership because updating from hardy -> intrepid -> jaunty -> koala changed my /etc/passwd & /etc/group uids & gids so mythtv was no longer the same on several boxes...  & now for some reason my keyboard & mouse don't work in X... any ideas?
<geek65535> Google has been no help here: Alpha 3 of Ubuntu 10.04 "lucid" comes with .23-trunk versions of mythtv. I can't find any information on the eventual state of these packages will be. Will the final release of 10.04 have .23-fixes? Will it stick with .23-trunk, despite it being an LTS release? And how close is .23 to being released?
<geek65535> @pteague: your keyboard & mouse don't work under X for the mythtv user, or in general?
<pteague> i can't even login
<geek65535> sounds like a permissions issue. How are you starting X? Through kdm/gdm, or using startx?
<pteague> X is set up to auto start & it's using gdm...  i temporarily moved all of the affected uids & gids to 800+ so that they would definitely be unused uids & gids...  guess i could reset them back down to under 200 again as i think certain things have issues with certain uid/gid numbers over a certain amount, but i don't know what i changed that would have that as a problem
<geek65535> which uid/gids did you change? system accounts, like bin and sys? Or just user (mythtv) accounts?
<pteague> only things over 103...  mysql, mythtv, ntp, gdm, statd, sshd, messagebus, polkituser, haldaemon, ntop, mpd, icecast ... user & group ids separately
<geek65535> yeah, that'd do it. I think your best bet is to find another box running the same release, and copy all the uid's and gid's back. personally, I've never been in a situation where I had to muck around with system accounts like that (in 16 years of running linux and solaris). but I've seen machines that were easier to reinstall than fix ownership/permission issues. start with mimicking a known good box, and if that doesn
<tate_> Oi, I need some advice; do any of you have a sound card in mythbuntu 9.10 that doesn't crackle a lot?
<rhpot1991> geek65535: plan is for lucid to have 0.23, it is in feature freeze now
<rhpot1991> tate_: I've had some that made popping sounds when there was no sound coming through, like when you are on the menu etc
<tate_> Yeah, I have an audigy 2 which in every previous version has served me well
<tate_> But when mythfrontend starts it crackles absurdly
<rhpot1991> the ones I saw the issue with, it went away once you started playing video
<tate_> What sound card do you have?
<rhpot1991> whatever is onboard my mobo
<tate_> I'm giving up on mine, I know it's not the hardware but I'm done wrestling ubuntu
<epssy> I upgraded from mythbuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and now mythbackend starts multiple times when the computer starts tying up the recording cards
<epssy> how is this managed so I can disable the multiple copies?
<epssy> http://pastebin.com/J8Zvs2Ag this is what is happening
<trinity> hi have question what satellite card usb2 can i use without problems in ubuntu karmic?
<trinity> is there any sat usb card that is upported by 9.10 straight out of the box?
<rhpot1991> trinity: dunno what you mean by satellite card, but in the US you would use something like the Hauppauge HD-PVR (1212) with a dish
<trinity> hd pvr that card is usb? if so it will work with mythtv in ubuntu karmic? do i need v4l drive for it or will work straight out of he box?
<Daviey> trinity: i use 2 x WinTV-HVR 4000, work without too many issues in karmic
<Daviey> although you need to run a script to pull in the firmware
<Daviey> (but it's not painful)
<trinity> people im asking about usb!#
<trinity> hvr is not usb#
<trinity> i have laptop not pc#
<trinity> i got nova-s usb2 so i got info first from that channel that my cord should work with v4l so i went to linutv.org got the driver after 3 days is installed and today i discovered tha my card is not supported so i want to buy new usb card
<Zinn> [linutv.org] Linutv.org - linutv Resources and Information.This website is for sale!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-06
<hackman> I've got an ATI card, running fglrx.  How do I set the default resolution?  X always comes up in 1680x1050.  I want it to start in 1920x1080.
<hackman> xorg.conf: Section "Screen", Modes    "1920x1080"
<hackman> set with aticonfig --resolution
<hackman> I think the 1680x1050 is coming from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb
<pteague> ok, i'm having way to many frustrating problems with nfs & uid/gids not matching between frontend & backend... is there a way to inject a /etc/passwd & /etc/group during the install process?
<olskolirc> im on lucid kubuntu - should I just install mythtv or mythbuntu-desktop and does it come configured now a days?  I let it go b/c I didn't understand about server setup or the sql stuff
<tgm4883> olskolirc, you still have to do mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> you should probably install mythbuntu-control-centre and let that installl what you need
<olskolirc> should i get mythtv or the whole desktop tgm4883
<olskolirc> oh way cool
<tgm4883> see previous statement
<olskolirc> install just the control center or mythtv and the control center
<tgm4883> yea, grab that and then let it install what you need (ie, mythtv frontend, mythtv backend)
<tgm4883> just the control center
<olskolirc> oh ok
<olskolirc> but I still have to set it all up huh
<tgm4883> !existing
<Zinn> http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<olskolirc> whats the difference between a backend and a frontend for mythtv?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-07
<tmkt> Helllo Hello
<tmkt> hey hey, anyone having any problems with their Videos(not recordings) only playing back at dolby 2.0 with Myth 0.23?
<tmkt> Seems the pass through options are gone in the General Settings
<olskolirc> i have the control center and the mythtv-setup who want to help me set up my server?  says something about a 4 digit number somewhere that I have to put in the sql box on the control center help please?
<olskolirc> do I need an sql server?  I don't want anyone to connect to my mythtv
<superm1> olskolirc, you using lucid?
<superm1> i suppose that box might be confusing to someone new how it is
<gbee> whenever I press the eject button on a DVD-Rom drive I get an error dialog (gnome) telling me it failed, 'eject' from a shell works, any idea how I disable gnomes' media handler so that the eject button works again?
<gbee> nevermind, decided to upgrade the distro anyway which may fix it
<Jay2k1> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tmkt> Another nice fix would me to add m4v as a video extension for jamu
<Jay2k1> fyi: the Zinn help entry contains a broken link at FAQ, is mythbuntu.org/FAQ, should be mythbuntu.org/wiki/faq
<Zinn> Hi Jay2k1, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<cr3> I just noticed apt-setup/cdrom/failed popping up today, known problem?
<cr3> as part of the installation for the latest lucid image
<cr3> at 76% of the installation
<cr3> this problem seems to apply across other flavours as well, strange
<mrand> thanks Jay2k1.
<mrand> @delete faq
<superm1> cr3, i noticed that the other day too, but i think it's only if you are installing from !cdrom
<superm1> eg usb, network, etcs
<superm1> cr3, did you see if today's logic to skip the last page worked for you?
<superm1> i added something in that should skip it in --automatic mode
<Jay2k1> so, the auto builds thing lets me upgrade from the mythtv 0.22 pre-release that came with mythbuntu 9.10 karmic to 0.22-fixes? because I don't want trunk updates
<superm1> Jay2k1, sure they well
<superm1> it should explain it all on the faq section on the auto-builds link
<Jay2k1> well, it was a bit confusing for me, sure I've read that page
<Jay2k1> but then again, I had a look at the sources.list afterwards, and saw something with "trunk" in it
<superm1> well we should certainly clarify that text then on that page
<superm1> it says trunk-0.22 probably
<Jay2k1> yes that
<superm1> its because launchpad doesn't allow renaming PPAs
<superm1> its only 0.22 builds on that PPA
<Jay2k1> couldnt look it up because the partition is unmounted, doing a partimage now before apt-get upgrade just to be sure
<cr3> superm1: I've seen some systems with mythbuntu automatically installed, so it seems to have worked
<superm1> cr3, awesome :)
<Jay2k1> ah ok that explains
<cr3> superm1: do you have a bug open for that fix? I could take the opportunity to attach my preseed to that bug which I totally forgot to do last week
<superm1> cr3, i just fixed it without a bug report
<cr3> superm1: ok, I'll open a quick bug report and you can immediately mark it as fix released :)
<superm1> so just file a new bug for that against mythbuntu-live-autostart and attach
<superm1> i'll probably install it to /usr/share/doc/mythbuntu-live-autostart/examples or something, need to figure out the right place
<cr3> superm1: I've been talking with mathiaz, from the server team, about finding a way to formalize where preseeds could be located across ubuntu flavours
<cr3> superm1: it doesn't seem like there's an obvious solution, especially if we potentially consider templating in the mix
<cr3> maybe a good topic of conversation/debate for uds
<Jay2k1> and - now that I'm here anyway - let me express my appreciation for all your people's work on this project
<superm1> cr3, well the primary purpose would be for people to do daily testing or such right?  so maybe it's just best to pick a path and then have testdrive know to try to load from that path
<superm1> Jay2k1, thanks!
<superm1> cr3, i'm not sure i'm coming yet.  i've got new management, and on the new team i'm not sure we have the budget to send me to brussels, so we'll see
<cr3> superm1: what if we sponsored you? could you spare the week?
<superm1> cr3, probably
<cr3> superm1: by the way, might it be possible that the --automatic fix you applied skips the late_command/success part of the installation?
<cr3> superm1: I'll propose your name to my manager then
<superm1> cr3, cool thanks.  i'll discuss it with my manager next week and see what he says about this quarters budget too
<superm1> i doubt that fix would cause it to skip the late_command
<superm1> did it work with earlier images?
<cr3> superm1: I don't remember unfortunately, I just noticed that for some of the systems I noticed with mythbuntu magically installed, the late command stuff did not seem to have run like installing ssh for example.
<cr3> it is possible that earlier parts of the late command failed, which could've prevented the remaining commands to run, haven't had time to investigate yet
<superm1> cr3, do you have both a success and fail late command defined?
<superm1> it's a different preseed than you use for alternates, which only supports a single late command
<superm1> you might consider also that there are ways to run package installs "during" the install provided the package is available on the pool you are using during install via an ubiquity plugin
<superm1> for 10.04 work stuff that's what we're gonna start doing for our factory installs
<superm1> oh, but considering you mentioned it was supposed to install ssh, remember ssh is normally installed by default on mythbuntu, and it is controlled by an additional preseed
<cr3> superm1: I couldn't find mythbuntu-live-autostart, so I reported bug #533875 with my preseed against the mythbuntu project
<Zinn> Bug 533875 in mythbuntu "Mythbuntu prompting to configure backend during installation cannot be automated" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/533875
<superm1> cool, works for me
<superm1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dell-team/dell-recovery/trunk/annotate/head:/ubiquity/dell-bootstrap.py
<Zinn> [bazaar.launchpad.net] ~dell-team/dell-recovery/trunk : contents of ubiquity/dell-bootstrap.py at revision 244
<superm1> there's a lot of logic there you don't need to worry about, but take a look at the "Install" class
<superm1> by defining something like that you're able to mark additional packages during install as the plugin is processed
<cr3> superm1: In my particular context, when I install Ubuntu flavours, this is for testing purposes rather than convenience purposes. So, one implication is that I want the initial install to be as vanilla as possible and not be poluted by other repositories.
<superm1> ah, right
<cr3> superm1: If I need packages from other repositories, I add the repository and only install the necessary packages explicitly at the very end in the late_command
<cr3> superm1: this has been a humbling lesson to learn when reporting false positive bugs :(
<superm1> yeah, then that way makes much more sense, and helps to avoid false positives indeed
<Jay2k1> Another thing, the auto builds site says "Builds are produced from both the latest "stable" and "trunk" branches from upstream MythTV". Doing dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos, it asked me to which version I wanted to upgrade, 0.22 or 0.23. Is it correct that 0.22 equals the latest stable here and 0.23 would be trunk then? If so, wouldn't it be a good idea to clarify this in the dpkg-reconfigure text? like, if it'd let you choose between "
<Jay2k1> (latest stable)" and "0.23 (trunk - use on your own risk)" or something like that
<superm1> Jay2k1, yeah that's correct.
<superm1> tgm4883, ^ that's a good recommendation to clarify
<superm1> Jay2k1, i've updated the text on the website too, so once the cache expires you should be able to to see it
<superm1> cr3, some of the commands you are using for early and late, i'm not sure i'd expect to work on desktop media.  httpd and in-target I thought were specifics to d-i installs only
<cr3> superm1: yeah, that's why I check for [ -e /usr/bin/httpd ]
<superm1> ah, i see
<cr3> I find it unfortunate that this command is not available in the live environment, it's very useful
<superm1> on the alternate media what provides it?  surely no full apache install, it's probably a wrapper for something like nc right?
<cr3> it's installation specific though, so it would not really make sense to provide in a live environment which is a combination of installation and real environment
<cr3> superm1: exactly
<superm1> might want to ask cjwatson about pulling it into the live media via casper or something
<cr3> I kinda asked a question to that effect in #ubuntu-installer, but perhaps a bug report or an email would be more effective during the weekend :)
<superm1> ah yeah just looked at bt there
<superm1> i've been seeing him poke around over the weekend now that he has an n900
<superm1> but it does sound like it would be incredibly useful for debugging purposes, even in the live env
<cr3> superm1: especially since ubiquity has been preseedable, we don't have much of an environment to work from apart from the command line. so, being able to troubleshoot from remote is even more revelant now
<superm1> cr3, well i can forsee two logical ways to go about adding that script, take a look at lp:ubuntu/lucid/casper . 1) in the bin/ directory some useful shell scripts live 2) in the scripts/casper-bottom directory, a collection of items that get ran during the boot process.
<superm1> i'd probably think the former is the way to go
<cr3> superm1: is nc already available in the casper environment?
<superm1> Jay2k1, take a look now at http://mythbuntu.org/auto-builds (cache has expired).  does that make more sense now?
<Jay2k1> yes, that's better I think.
<superm1> cr3, hmm.  you'd have to unpack the initrd to see for sure
<superm1> if not, it's on the live system already, so the latter solution of providing a casper script that runs on some flag on /proc/cmdline or some preseed would be sufficient
<superm1> Jay2k1, cool thanks.   feel free to point out anything else that is confusing on the site.  people who are new always best at pointing out the stuff that we all take for granted when writing
<cr3> superm1: nope, nc is not in initrd.lz
<Jay2k1> sure, at least this is something that I could give in return :)
<superm1> cr3, you can refer to it as /root/bin/nc at that time instead though probably
<superm1> since on the live media, you do have full access to the mounted squashfs at the time of the early command in /root
<Jay2k1> I'll explain what led me to all this, perhaps it's nice to know for you: I wanted to build a htpc, looked at several programs/distris and finally decided to use mythtv because of its look and features. I wanted to use a distribution with mythtv preinstalled because I wanted to have as much out-of-the-box working stuff as I could get, and ubuntu, being debian based and yet very up-to-date, seemed to me as the best choice. I downloaded the 
<Jay2k1> karmic ISO and installed it. After three weeks or so it all ran smoothly.
<Jay2k1> now today I found a bug, googled but couldn't find a solution, explained it on #mythtv-users and they told me it has been fixed 8 wks ago  (http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/23110/)
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org] Changeset 23110 – MythTV
<superm1> Jay2k1, so you started from a mythbuntu karmic, or ubuntu karmic?
<Jay2k1> sorry, mythbuntu.
<superm1> Ok.
<superm1> so how did you discover autobuilds then?
<Jay2k1> they also told me to upgrade to get rid of this, and that I was "using the pre-release, not 0.22 version they put in just so they could get 0.22-fixes into Karmic"
<superm1> ah okay, so the folks in there pointed you to auto-builds then, that's good
<Jay2k1> and I should not worry, upgrading to 0.22 stable wouldnt break anything, I should just not upgrade to a trunk version
<Jay2k1> "You need to enable the repo that has the current 0.22-fixes branch.  I don't know how.  Someone using *buntu could tell you."
<Jay2k1> "#mythbuntu likely has someone who could help you enable the repo to get it.  Just make sure you don't enable the trunk repo if you don't want to upgrade to trunk (it's a one-way path, so once you do, you're stuck on trunk until 0.23)"
<Jay2k1> this is what they told me.
<superm1> so perhaps we need to find a way to make that more discoverable to people if they run into problems
<Jay2k1> yes
<mrand> Jay2k1: Yeah, the 0.22-trunk is just an unfortunate name - it was left over from when 0.22 WAS trunk.
<Jay2k1> I googled for "mythbuntu sources.list" and somehow ended up on the auto builds page, not really sure if that was what I wanted
<Jay2k1> so I asked here to be sure.
<superm1> mrand, so what i'm thinking is we need a landing page for anyone that has a bug on mythbuntu.org
<superm1> and in there reference autobuilds
<superm1> and the launchpad tracker
<mrand> superm1: good idea.   Also, when was the repo selection added to MCC?
<superm1> and the rest of the support page
<superm1> mrand, it's only if you have mythbuntu-repos installed that you get that
<mrand> Ah.  That could be another pathway to explain about bugs and -fixes
<mrand> Even if the repo plugin isn't installed by default, it could have a screen about bugs in MCC
<superm1> so once we get a page like that up and running, we need to find a way to make it higher on google searches
<superm1> mrand, i think we can do even better than that... if we get this landing page up, we'll just put something in the Applications menu for Mythbuntu help that directs to the webpage
<superm1> it allows us to then retroactively update it even on stable releases
<mrand> superm1: true.
<Jay2k1> now after all this, I think it's a bit suboptimal that a) my mythbuntu ISO contained a pre-release (my bug was minor stuff, but still) and b) that it was not that beginner-friendly to figure out how to be able to update to the latest stable, I thought the repos needed would be enabled already
<mrand> superm1: should we expand/rework http://www.mythbuntu.org/testingandreporting since it is already pretty in google results?
<Jay2k1> now you could think that enabling the stable repo by default would be the best to do, on the other hand theres the "if its working, dont fix it" rule, and users might have a stable system which might show unwanted behaviours with these kind of auto updates
<superm1> a) was unfortunate, but it's how the timing worked out for the release cycle for upstream mythtv versus the ubuntu release cycle we followed.  hopefully they should sync up nicer this time around
<superm1> b) is a technical reason, you aren't allowed to enable third party repos by default from ubuntu packages, and yes since they are automated, there is always the chance something can break in that chain (if its working dont fix it is definitely at play here)
<Jay2k1> I see
<superm1> so i think if we get a /help landing page together for people, that should hopefully alleviate problems with b)
<Jay2k1> yes, maybe
<superm1> mrand, well that's from our development wiki site for people wanting to contribute
<mrand> yeah, It's not a perfect match
<superm1> and it's quite wordy right now
<superm1> i'm thinking probably a new page would be better
<superm1> if we link to it from the front page, it will make it up onto google's pretty links after a short time period
<mrand> cool.
<mrand> superm1: I'm trying to think of an idea name.   /bugs or maybe reportingbugs is somewhat close, and could also list common known problems (like the release notes page... maybe move that stuff to this page).   I don't care for /help for some reason, although I can't justify it well.
<Jay2k1> what would have helped me would have been a note that says "mythbuntu 9.10 users: from default install, you are using a pre-release of mythtv 0.22 that still contains some minor bugs (click here to see why). We recommend that you upgrade to the final version 0.22 by following these three steps: [explain enabling auto builds here]"
<superm1> mrand, i'm open to anything, but considering it will probably be linked to from a help menu item in Applications, /help made sense to me
<superm1> Jay2k1, yes that sounds like a great recommendation for the release notes on 9.10
<mrand> Jay2k1: did you encounter the 9.10 release notes page in your reading/searching?
<Jay2k1> touché heh
<Jay2k1> (that's a no)
<cr3> superm1: are you sure in-target is not available from the ubiquity success_command? I rely on that command and haven't noticed any problems, which doesn't necessarily mean there aren't any problems :)
<mrand> Jay2k1: That's perfectly fine.   Just trying to figure out what a user ends up finding.
<superm1> mrand, so maybe on download page we should link to release notes too then
<superm1> eg "While you're downloading, you may care to read over the <link>"
<mrand> superm1: for sure!  I'll do that.
<superm1> cr3, well from a live cd booted up, does "which in-target" work?
<Jay2k1> well you know, I'm sysadmin, most of my servers are linux, I'm not a noob and usually I'm the one that tells others to rtfm, I feel a bit shitty about this
<mrand> hahaha Jay2k1.  think nothing of it.
<Jay2k1> :)
<superm1> cr3, i'm not aware what would be providing it, since it's normally in the initrd for alternate media
<mrand> We know that our stuff is kinda fragmented, and that we have some semi-special situations that are difficult to capture in an easy to find way.  Your case is a perfect example.
<cr3> superm1: I'll have to look into that, thanks for the heads up though
<superm1> and it's especially difficult to know what the habits are of people that are new to the project (linux experience or not), so a lot of times we're just fishing in murky waters
<Jay2k1> I have to admit that I regard release notes as a place where I can mainly see what has changed since the previous version (the most important stuff from the changelog). Of course release notes may also contain important stuff about that particular release
<superm1> cr3, ah just checked ubiquity changelog. debian/changelog:  * Install chroot-setup.sh and in-target from debian-installer-utils
<superm1> so yes it's included in ubiquity, how nice :)
<superm1> be careful with it though, I don't think a debconf frontend is really running at that point still necessarily
<cr3> superm1: man, you had me worried for a while there :)
<superm1> cr3, does your preseed normally stack on top of the one on the media, or replace it?
<superm1> there are a few specifics that are on the media's preseed that you'll want in here still wrg to language support
<cr3> superm1: replace it
<cr3> superm1: like d-i     pkgsel/install-language-support boolean false and d-i     pkgsel/language-pack-patterns   string?
<superm1> exactly, yup
<cr3> I've been considering having my preseed override the media preseed, because I think the preseed parser supports redefining keys which get overwritten if they exist already
<cr3> that would be a good use case. I wonder if the default preseed name is consistent throughout all flavours
<superm1> it should be consistent throughout all flavors
<superm1> and as of casper for lucid i added support to use multiple preseeds
<cr3> yep, looks like it: xubuntu.seed, mythbuntu.seed, ubuntu.seed, ie authoritative flavour name dot seed
<cr3> superm1: man, I should stop joining this channel, more work on my plate now :)
<superm1> haha
<gbee> so trunk-0.22 is actually the -fixes repo?
 * gbee asks before configuring it
<gbee> hmm, it's unable to install half the packages for some reason, keeps asking if I want to do a partial install (which I don't since that will break badly)
<Spanner3003> hi is interactive tv working the the latest mythbuntu autobuild?
<gbee> Spanner3003: mheg?
<Spanner3003> yes
<gbee> no reason it shouldn't be, at least not one that I'm aware of
<gbee> unless someone backported a patch which broke it and no-one has noticed yet
<mrand> gbee: , yes trunk-0.22 is actually -fixes
<mrand> That unfortunate naming will be avoided in the future.
<superm1> gbee, yeah, 0.23 is already named "0.23", 0.24 will be 0.24 etc
<gbee> superm1: cool
<gbee> did the partial upgrade thing anyway and it turns out to have been misleading, it just wanted to uninstall a couple of conflicting nvidia packages
<superm1> gbee, yeah i was just gonna say, that's probably what it was
<superm1> because we switched to an nvidia driver that supports an external libvdpau library
<superm1> which is the default for 10.04, but wasnt supported on the repos for 9.10
<Spanner3003> ok so what am i doing wrong i looked at the myth frontend out put on dmcc and mheg and its dowloading the mheg app but nothing in mheg
<gbee> the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 went remarkably smoothly, I'm impressed, I would have done it much earlier if I'd known ;)
<gbee> Spanner3003: which country?
<mrand> gbee: a decent fraction of people had trouble with sound.  Good to hear you aren't one of them!
<Spanner3003> uk
<gbee> freesat or freeview?
<gbee> and which channel
<Spanner3003> freesat
<Spanner3003> bbc1
<Spanner3003> well any bbc channel
<Jay2k1> so I'm not the only one who stumbled upon this :)
<gbee> mrand: I had to change to unmute the digital output _again_ which was odd, obviously a package insists on muting it when installed, but other than that
<gbee> Spanner3003: heh, I was about to say it's working fine in trunk but it's not, seems to have been broken, possibly by the ffmpeg resync a couple of weeks ago, are you using 0.22-fixes or trunk?
<gbee> Daniel won't be pleased, that's a new blocker for the 0.23 release
<Spanner3003> 0.23 a mythbuntu autobuilb
<mrand> gbee:  :-(
<Spanner3003> 0.23 a mythbuntu autobuild
<gbee> trunk then, yeah, confirmed that it is broken, that's for bringing it to my attention
<superm1> Spanner3003, can you file a bug on svn.mythtv.org with this information so that this can be tracked?  also provide the rev # of the autobuild you're on right now
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org]
<gbee> superm1, Spanner3003: don't bother, I'll do it
<Spanner3003> how please i've never done one
<superm1> Ok.
<superm1> Spanner3003, apt-cache policy mythtv-common will tell us the autobuild you're on
<superm1> would be useful to verify you are running a build after the sync
<gbee> more expedient as I'd only end up being the one to triage it anyway
<Spanner3003> what patest bin do you use
<superm1> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<Spanner3003> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/3t4nsptb
<Spanner3003> that is the autobuild revition i'm on
<superm1> cool thanks, quite recent then
<Spanner3003> yep sorry did say i updated today
<Spanner3003> did'n
<Spanner3003> did'nt***
<gbee> superm1: the mythfrontend/backend wrappers don't pass through --version?
<gbee> well the mythfrontend wrapper, since the backend doesn't have one as I though
<gbee> t
<superm1> gbee, huh?  the frontend wrapper should
<superm1> it calls         exec /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real "$@"
<superm1> which should pass all arguments
<gbee> the output is captured?
<superm1> if it's started from a non terminal, then it's captured into /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<superm1> if it's started from a terminal, it goes to stdout
<gbee> must be a ssh/ubuntu thing then, guess it's not that important
<mrand> gbee:  I have the same setup as you, and it wfm.   puzzling....
<superm1> what's happening exactly?
<gbee> nothing ;)
<superm1> weird...
<gbee> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/iXjpxa0i
<mrand> I do get xprop:  unable to open display ''  (that is two single quotes), but otherwise it does output
<gbee> mythfrontend.real --version does work, as expected
<superm1> well i'd like to ditch that wrapper script for 10.10, but there are a bunch of problems with doing so still
<superm1> what's in your /etc/mythtv/session-settings?
<superm1> anything non-standard?
<superm1> oh, do you have mythfrontend running?
<superm1> there is a pidof mythfrontend.real 2>&1 >/dev/null && wmctrl -a "MythTV Frontend" 2>/dev/null && exit 0
<gbee> afaik I've never modified that, and without an original to diff against I could say what is or isn't standard
<gbee> superm1: ahh, yes it's running
<superm1> that's exactly why then
<gbee> right, solved then :)
<superm1> its in that script to people don't launch mythfrontend multiple times
<superm1> which causes some weird behaviors
<mrand> that reminds me that I was going to submit an option to allow for that.
<gbee> heh, I've just deleted the session cache because exactly that was happening to me, two instances of mythfrontend were running and I'm guessing the second was there because the xfwm session was starting it
<gbee> just a theory, but it was in the session file so that was probably it
<greenwom> Hello, Hauppauge hvr-1950  Mythbuntu 9.10    can't get it working.  Have it set as dvb and bound to a source.
<greenwom> where should I look first?
<gbee> and that's my queue to leave, thanks for the help guys
<gbee> err, cue
<mrand> greenwom: I don't have dvb, but the first place I'd check is /var/log/dmesg and verify that the device is being initialized successfully.
<greenwom> It's hard to tell... the device shows up out of the box as /dev/dvb/frontend/  ** if I add firmware that I extractr I get a /dev/video0
<greenwom> either way I can't get it to start :)\
<greenwom> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mrand> greenwom: have you tried cat /dev/video0 > filename.mpg
<greenwom> I'll add the firmware and try
<greenwom> brb, reboot
<greenwom> back
<greenwom> well I lost my /dev/video0, I am at square one with the hvr-1950
<greenwom> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mrand> greenwom: did you check dmesg log?
<mrand> greenwom: also try: lsusb
<greenwom> it shows up is lsusb,  under dmesg I am still sifting through it (I'm guessing not from all the junk).
<greenwom> ya its not loading properly
<greenwom> I'm not sure if I should be using the out of thebox support that gives my the /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend or adding the firmware I extracted....
<mrand> greenwom: not sure.  Looks like there was a problem in the past, but I'd expect that to have been resolved by now.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=994566 Might search the forums for more info.
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] Can't Get Hauppauge hvr-1950 to install - Ubuntu Forums
<greenwom> Zinn: I've tried adding the firmware via those instructions...  not haveing any luck
<Zinn> Hi greenwom, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<greenwom> mrand: I now have it back as DVB...  but still no luck
<greenwom> now I get configuratio #1 chosen from 1 choice (in dmesg)
<greenwom> but when I scan for channels card does not start, and there is another firmware error?
<greenwom1> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com
<greenwom1> any help?
<greenwom1> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/Ua2pimfa
<greenwom1> hvr-1950 mythbuntu 9.10
<dorgan> hello all
<dorgan> maybe someone in here can help I have gotten no help on the mythtv mailing list
<dorgan> i am trying to get sound working via HDMI with my GT 220 card
<dorgan> i have followed: http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=HOW-TO_set_up_HDMI_audio_on_nVidia_GeForce_G210,_GT220,_or_GT240#Before_You_Begin.2FNotes
<Zinn> [wiki.xbmc.org] HOW-TO set up HDMI audio on nVidia GeForce G210, GT220, or GT240 - XBMC
<dorgan> and in alsamixer I have unmuted S/PDIF but still i have no sound
<dorgan> Zinn: didnt you see I followed that
<Zinn> Hi dorgan, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<dorgan> No
<dorgan> lol
<dorgan> anyone else around
<benomatic> anybody have suggestions for a theme that makes the commercial editing coloring easy to see?  so far i'm having little luck finding a good one...
<greenwom> wish I could help.  I am still waiting on some help for my hvr-1950.....
<greenwom> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/Ua2pimfa
<dorgan> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=39135&d=1263249229
<Zinn> [www.nvnews.net]
<dorgan> hello all
<dorgan> 3:44
<dorgan> maybe someone in here can help I have gotten no help on the mythtv mailing list
<dorgan> 3:44
<dorgan> i am trying to get sound working via HDMI with my GT 220 card
<dorgan> 3:45
<dorgan> i have followed: http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=HOW-TO_set_up_HDMI_audio_on_nVidia_GeForce_G210,_GT220,_or_GT240#Before_You_Begin.2FNotes
<Zinn> [wiki.xbmc.org] HOW-TO set up HDMI audio on nVidia GeForce G210, GT220, or GT240 - XBMC
<dorgan> and in alsamixer I have unmuted S/PDIF but still i have no sound
<gbee> I spoke too soon earlier, between upgrading to Karmic and installing the latest 0.22-fixes weekly builds, the remote stopped working - lirc is correctly configured and working (tested with irw) and mythfrontend can see the socket and is reading the correct lircrc, so I'm stumped
<davisc> I've just installed Mythbuntu karmic clean on my system. The internal video player is stretching videos to fill the screen instead of letterboxing in them. Any suggestions?
<gbee> davisc: are you now, or have you ever used mythtv on a two monitor (twinview/xinerama) setup?
<gbee> I'm not sure if it's even displayed otherwise, but in multi-monitor setups there is a Monitor Aspect Ratio setting in the 'Screen settings' page of the appearance settings
<gbee> if it's there you should check that it's correct, SD TVs will be 4:3, widescreen TVs will be 16:9, monitors normally 16:10
<davisc> gbee: No, this is a clean mythtv install. Wiped the disk from my previous mythbuntu gutsy install
<davisc> gbee: And it's a 19" LCD monitor connected by DVI
<gbee> davisc: have you modified the x config? Changed DisplaySize? If a DisplaySize lie exists in xorg.conf, then try removing it
<davisc> gbee: There isn't even an xorg.conf. Everything else shows fine, just the videos are causing a problem
<gbee> pastebin the output of xdpyinfo
<davisc> http://pastebin.ca/1827753
<dorgan> EUREEKA….apparently i needed to create /etc/asound.conf and add the following:pcm.!default hdmi:NVidia
<dorgan> pcm:iec958 hdmi:NVidia
<gbee> davisc: that looks fine, I'm out of ideas but you might want to ask the question in #mythtv-users where they are bound to think of something I haven't
<davisc> Thanks
<gbee> there is a video aspect override setting that might be worth looking at, but again that should only be a problem if you'd modified the defaults, not on a clean install
<superm1> gbee, try ircat
<superm1> just to check for any errors in the lircrc itself
<superm1> that's a really weird upgrade bug though, especially if it's working w/ irw and was working fully before
<gbee> ircat shows everything working too, and I've found I can make things work again if I edit lircrc while the frontend is running ... which is bizarre
<gbee> I'm going to change .mythtv/lircrc from a symlink and see whether that has any relationship
<superm1> that is the weirdest thing i've ever heard
<gbee> yeah, because it's not true, I've figured it out as a myth_system locking bug that I thought had been fixed in -fixes
<superm1> do you have a reference to a commit by chance?
<gbee> it prevented lirc working for the first two to three minutes after a frontend start
<gbee> so editing the file didn't fix anything, it's just that the locks had been released coincidently just as a saved
<gbee> s/a/I/
<gbee> superm1: I'll dig them up and try to find out why the fix wasn't backported
<gbee> doesn't seem the fix was backported after all, http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/23314  was the trunk commit, http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/7921  was the ticket
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org] Changeset 23314 – MythTV
<gbee> heh, Zinn only checks the first link
<Zinn> Hi gbee, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<gbee> Zinn: do you want to play a game?
<Zinn> Hi gbee, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<gbee> aww, he has obviously never seen War Games
<gbee> superm1: I've just backported the fix, any idea when the weekly build script runs?
<superm1> gbee, 4:40 central time from what i can tell
<superm1> Daviey can tell you for sure
<gbee> Daviey: ^^, on Sunday, so we've missed it by a couple of hours?
<Spanner3003> hi i'v asked this before but i can work out why
<gbee> well, less than an hour in fact
<Spanner3003> i have mythbuntu the latest autobuild
<Spanner3003> and a hauppauge nova-s
<superm1> gbee, for some reason it looks like 23670 just got queued up somehow on the PPA
<superm1> either Daviey manually did that one, Zinn grew smarter than i ever thought, or there is some magic logic going on for when they're getting queued
<Zinn> Hi superm1, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Spanner3003> i have pulse audio and alsa installed and they seem to work fine but in myth backend i have alsa, pulse audio, /dev/dsp1 and /dev/dsp2 but only /dev/dsp2 gives me sound in tv
<gbee> superm1: heh
<jolaren> Any swede here using boxer?
<Spanner3003> did i explain my-self clear another?
<Spanner3003> as i am admittedly not good at explaining my-self
<jolaren> Is it okay to discuss cam modules within the own household? my operator required me to have a card to view my channels and I can only get the freechannels to work (i pay for them ofcourse)
<jolaren> I do understand if its not allowed.. I guess
<Daviey> superm1: I blame Zinn
<Zinn> Hi Daviey, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<superm1> Daviey, so did you manually queue that one, or is the cron just running late then?
<Daviey> superm1: Zinn logged in and did it manually, with my help
<Zinn> Hi Daviey, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<superm1> Daviey, how come cron didn't run it earlier then?
<superm1> there were changes to 0.23 earlier today that should have caused a 0.23 build
<Daviey> superm1: I changed the time
<superm1> oh
<Daviey> superm1: do you have any preference on time?
<superm1> what's the new time then?
<Daviey> superm1: 6:00 AM UTC, unless you think a different time matters
<superm1> that's probably fine
<Daviey> superm1: urk, lucid failure
<superm1> on 0.22, which shouldnt be building on lucid anyway
<superm1> i'll disable that
<jolaren> superm1: :-) I followed ur guide the first time I installed mythtv
<jolaren> =)
<Daviey> superm1: i just did a push to mythbuntu-weekly-build.. My hands are left dirty.
<superm1> oh god that's dirty
<superm1> but i guess it works for now
<superm1> cool jolaren, things have come a long way since those old guides :)
<superm1> as for discussing cams, soft cams are off limits, hardware cams are fine
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-28
<Newbuntu81-2> Anyone have luck getting the HVR 2250 to work in analog NTSC mode with mythtv?
<mycosys> Beirdo on #mythtv-users is using one
<mycosys> appears to be around atm
<mycosys> Newbuntu81-2
<Newbuntu81> hey darnell. any luck?
<adub> any reason hdmi audio will just quit working all together in myth frontend
<patdk-lap> sure
<patdk-lap> one would be, pulling the power cable out
 * Newbuntu81 is away: Busy. Friend me if you're using the Hauppauge HVR 2250.
 * Newbuntu81 is away: is away.  Leave me a msg me if you're using the Hauppauge HVR 2250. Can use all the help I can get.
 * Newbuntu81 is back (gone 00:02:12)
 * Newbuntu81 is away: Leave me a msg me if you're using the Hauppauge HVR 2250. Can use all the help I can get.
<rhpot1991> Newbuntu81: stop that
<rhpot1991> !forums | Newbuntu81
<Zinn> Newbuntu81: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<rhpot1991> !mailing% | Newbuntu81
<Zinn> Newbuntu81: The MythTV Users mailing list is located at: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/
<qwebirc11239> hi
<qwebirc11239> I have a problem, I clicked 'partial update' which deleted some packages, mainly gdm, and some other ones that were some kind of default ubuntu theme, I forget the name. I reinstalled most of them, now lvm-common won't install, but worse, the window manager won't start, at gdm, the screen just blanks and it starts again, I wonder if I could save some time if somebody knows where to start on this, thanks
<qwebirc11239> I found the name of the other packages, @Plymouth@ should I reinstall all of them?
<qwebirc11239> I have a problem, I clicked 'partial update' which deleted some packages, mainly gdm, and some other ones that were some kind of default ubuntu theme, I forget the name. I reinstalled most of them, now lvm-common won't install, but worse, the window manager won't start, at gdm, the screen just blanks and it starts again, I wonder if I could save some time if somebody knows where to start on this, thanks
<qwebirc11239> I found the name of the other packages, @Plymouth@ should I reinstall all of them?
<toby_> hi guys, I'm trying to upgrade my frontend client to v0.24 but cant get the package manager to see that there is a new version available...
<toby_> i'm using linux mint and front end currently at v0.23
<toby_> i've tried adding the MythTV-Updates and Mythbuntu-Updates repositories but it still doesnt like it
<toby_> any ideas ?
<mrand> I had some ideas....  check your repo name.   But you're gone.
<rhpot1991> mrand: I had ideas too but same issue
<rhpot1991> also do we support linux mint?
<mrand> rhpot1991: not officially, but I thought it just kinda worked.
<qwebirc52918> Can anyone help? I have installed mythbunt 10 & channel scan has found all  except for one , which is also one of the strongest. An XP based system (same hardware , diffnt hard drive) tunes in to all the channels. I tried version 9 which didn't tune in to any channels. After many hours fiddling with this it seems to me that the TV part of this software is very flawed & wonder if I'll ever get it to work
<rhpot1991> qwebirc52918: well you didn't state what tuner you use, but most tuners give you a variety of options for scanning, so perhaps the options you used eliminated that channel
<rhpot1991> also you have your versions wrong, versions go 9.04, 9.10, 10.04, 10.10.  The version of MythTV is more important than the version of Mythbuntu/Ubuntu
<qwebirc52918> Sorry yes I missed that out. It's a Hauppage 150PVR & I set it up as an MPEG2. Yes , also it's version 10.10. What is mistifying is why it misses out one channel which has a perfectly strong signal. Switching back to the windows system confirms this.I'll check it all again but i can't see what i can change
<rhpot1991> qwebirc52918: its possible that the signal was too strong and was thrown out
<rhpot1991> I think you should be able to add it by hand
<qwebirc52918> I assume this uses the terminal..Do you know where I can find out how to do this? I've looked already but no success. Thanks
<rhpot1991> qwebirc52918: are you using schedules direct?
<rhpot1991> the easiest fix here is to use SD for your listings and pull your channels from there instead of scanning
<qwebirc52918> Do mean via the listings ?
<rhpot1991> there is a button that says something like fetch channel lineup from listings
<qwebirc52918> OK thanks, I'm reinstalling 10.10 over 9.10 & I'll give that a try
<rhpot1991> qwebirc52918: I'd recommend using these updates as well: http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<qwebirc52918> Ok thanks for that as well. I'll do both these things. By the way I'm in the UK & the  'missing' channel is BBC1. That may not mean anything if you're not UK based of course
<rhpot1991> hmmm, schedules direct is a US thing so thats not gonna help you much then
<rhpot1991> I wasn't aware the pvr150 was available in non US
<mrand> rhpot1991: schedules direct contains QAM frequency/channel mapping?  I wasn't aware of that.
<rhpot1991> mrand: does it?  I was going with analog cable impression above cause of the pvr150
<mrand> ah, sorry... I missed that part
<rhpot1991> mrand: I wonder if you setup your SD for OTA and not clear QAM if it would pull the info though
<rhpot1991> I don't have an antenna so I've never tried
<mrand> I started running another cable this weekend so taht I can try.
<qwebirc52918> There are UK equivalents. I'll give those a try. & yes the PVR is available in the UK
<qwebirc64616> Hi, i want the sleep function of liveTv turn off the monitor, how can i do that?
<mycosys> say it in english?
<mycosys> qwebirc64616
<qwebirc64616> livetv have a "sleep" that turns livetv off, but i want it to "force dpms off" so it turns monitor off
<qwebirc64616> like sorry about my english!!!
<mycosys> is a setting of the underlying window manager
<qwebirc64616> ok!! perhaps i should made a script?
<mycosys> nah - is just a setting
<mycosys> but isnt in myth
<mycosys> will take 10 or 15 min by default iirc after livetv finishes if there is no user input
<qwebirc64616> but if i put that setting won t the system turn off the monitor when livetv is on?? because there is no input when i watch tv
<mycosys> no - most media players (myth and mplayer included) use a dpms override
<qwebirc64616> ok, i ll try it, thank you!!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-01
<qwebirc26086> I am using mythbuntu 10.10 and I have a hauppauge 850 usb tuner.  I must remove my tuner card before a reboot or the card does not function.  Thus I must exit out of the frontend and enter into the backend config and rescan channels everytime I loose power.  Is there a fix?
<mycosys> suspect you may have an issue with the card needing firmware but neing detected as warm
<mycosys> try switching off the power to the machine during a reboot see if it makes a diff
<mycosys> actually
<mycosys> before you do - can you pastebin the output of dmesg please
<mycosys> qwebirc26086
<qwebirc26086> sorry...so you'd like an output of dmsg?
<mycosys> yes please
<qwebirc26086> sure just a minute
<mycosys> one now with it working, one after a warm boot, ideally
<qwebirc26086> ok
<mycosys> can you give the output of lsusb too please
<qwebirc26086> will do
<qwebirc26086> im rebooting now
<qwebirc26086> ok mycosys
<mycosys> pastebin links?
<qwebirc26086> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/NZ3i5g5y
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] Working..... [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup - Qwebirc26086
<qwebirc26086> was that a question, observation, or solution??? LOL!
<mycosys> is a bit that is stating the title of the link you posted
<mycosys> *bot
<qwebirc26086> got ya
<mycosys> stuffed as to why the system is taking 30sec in one case to initialise it, 60 in the other
<mycosys> also - did you remove and reinsert it in the first instance?\
<mycosys> actually - in the instance it didnt work, it wasnt initialised til 83 seconds after boot
<qwebirc26086> to get it working ..yes i had to remove and reinsert the device
<qwebirc26086> however i left it inserted for the second capture
<mycosys> try running 'sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart'
<mycosys> just to check a hunch that the backend is coming up before the card is
<qwebirc26086> ok...now should I test the device?
<qwebirc26086> That seems to have worked.
<qwebirc26086> I know when the frontend starts at bootup it comes up faster that the nic makes a connection to my network
<qwebirc26086> so if thats the issue...what can I do to fix it?  Script or something?
<mycosys> could add a delay to the init script but that is nasty
<mycosys> if you are usin 9.10 or later upstart should be able to wait for the card init to finish
<qwebirc26086> im on 10.10
<mycosys> rhpot1991 are you around?
<mycosys> qwebirc26086 i am still on 9.04 so dont know upstart, but it is one of the issues it was introduced to address
<mycosys> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1626997 there is a solution in the mytbuntu repos that makes mythbackend wait for udev to finish before starting
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] How to delay launch of mythbackend?? (video device not found) - Ubuntu Forums
 * tgm4883 pokes his head in
<tgm4883> mycosys, quick summary?
<mycosys> he needed to replug his tuner to get myth to work
<mycosys> i suggested restarting the backend and it worked
<mycosys> tuner is taking 80sec to get up
<tgm4883> mythtv version?
<mycosys> noticed post in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1626997 that mentioned a repo fix that made mythbackend wait for udev
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] How to delay launch of mythbackend?? (video device not found) - Ubuntu Forums
<tgm4883> yep
<mycosys> only know he is on 10.10
<tgm4883> qwebirc26086, run "dpkg -l mythtv-backend"
<mycosys> qwebirc26086 what mythtv version are you running?
<tgm4883> make the terminal full screen when you run it
<tgm4883> because I need the full version, not just 0.23.1
<qwebirc26086> o.23.1+fixes26437-0ubuntu1
<tgm4883> qwebirc26086, thanks, Can you also look in /etc/init mythtv-backend.conf and see if this line matches
<tgm4883> /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend.conf
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf
<tgm4883> that file
<tgm4883> see if you see this line
<tgm4883> start on (local-filesystems and net-device-up IFACE=lo and started udev-finish)
<tgm4883> and not just this
<tgm4883> start on (local-filesystems and net-device-up IFACE=lo)
<tgm4883> also, you are on the shipping 0.23.1 build, I'd update to the latest using the mythbuntu-repos package
<mycosys> would it be a good idea to add waiting for mysql to start too?
<mycosys> have had an issue before where mysql was coming up after the backend
<qwebirc26086> yes I have the udev-finish
<mycosys> :S
<qwebirc26086> I saw something about changing the Iface to eth0 since it comes up later that lo
<qwebirc26086> think that would work?
<mycosys> and just running 'sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart' without replugging fixes the issue?
<qwebirc26086> yes I did not replug and was watching tv fine
<tgm4883> ok, so just restarting the backend makes it work fine?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> shouldn't need to change the Iface, although we may need to adjust exactly what we are waiting on
<tgm4883> I'm surprised waiting for udev-finish isn't enough
<mycosys> me too
<qwebirc26086> can I tell it to wait for the specific device?
<mycosys> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/NZ3i5g5y is his demsg, both working and then not
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] Working..... [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup - Qwebirc26086
<mycosys> sorry qwebirc26086 i am assuming you are a he - i apologise if this is incorrect
<qwebirc26086> you assumed correctly...but thanks for the political correctness!  LOL!
<mycosys> could you pastebin /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log please
<mycosys> yw lol
<qwebirc26086> will do
<mycosys> ok - tech is here to replace some parts on this so bbs
<tgm4883> qwebirc26086, does this fail to start correctly on every reboot?
<qwebirc26086> yes
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> lets see the backend logs
<tgm4883> it might be the mysql issue
<tgm4883> is so, we can test it
<qwebirc26086> I finally read somewhere to unplug the device reboot and the plug it back in and that worked
<qwebirc26086> ok
<qwebirc26086> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/pmxN7X36
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] 2011-02-27 00:01:19.648 UPnpMedia: BuildMediaMap - Qwebirc26086
<tgm4883> hmm, I see a single can't connect to db error, but it connects right after that
<tgm4883> still looks like the tuner isn't up in time for the backend
<tgm4883> superm1, ^^
<qwebirc26086> if i update using the mythbuntu-repos will that affect your troubleshooting?
<tgm4883> qwebirc26086, no, it's something we recommend anyway
<tgm4883> we'll probably need superm1 to weigh in on this though. Having it wait for mysql may fix it, but since that doesn't appear to be the issue it would be a side effect of the change
<qwebirc26086> I am reading about a sleep script in mythtv-backend.conf...think that would fix my issue?
<tgm4883> qwebirc26086, it would fix the issue, but it's more of a hack than an actual fix
<tgm4883> not that it would be bad for you, but it's not something we should put in the packaging
<qwebirc26086> got ya.....
<qwebirc26086> looking at my logs and times how long of a sleep would it take?
<tgm4883> IDK, thats something you probably need to test
<tgm4883> maybe start with 10 seconds, if it works go to 5
<qwebirc26086> ok I'll try it.
<qwebirc26086> Thanks guys!  I just added a sleep 10 to my mythtv-backend.conf.  I appreciate all the assistance.
<mycosys> tgm4883 - he got it all figuted?
<mycosys> *figured
<superm1> we can't have it wait for mysql
<superm1> that breaks the non mysql case
<superm1> maybe a secondary job can fix this though, will have to think abou tit
<tgm4883> superm1, yea but somethings odd about it
<tgm4883> like why waiting for udev wasn't working
<superm1> theres a udev finish thing that it can wait for instead
<tgm4883> superm1, yea, thats what it's currently set at
<superm1> upstart would have to be booted in debug mode to find out what's really happening
<superm1> it's a kernel command line option that puts it in debug mode
<tgm4883> ok
<qwebirc65487> I am attempting to put mythbuntu onto my pc using a Hauppauge nova-s-plus card but I can't find channels
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-02
<morgan> whats the best dongle tuner for ubuntu?
<Newbuntu81> What is the command line to find out what version of mythtv and branches that are running? similar to uname -a showing the kernel version...
<Newbuntu81> got it. mythfrontend -version...and mythbackend -version...for mythbuntu 10.10 anyway
<rhpot1991> dpkg - l |grep mythtv
<rhpot1991> also works
<Newbuntu81> nice, thanks!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-03
<fluvvell> is it possible to set a fixed ip on a second interface in xfce with network manager?	
<fluvvell> I have the main interface as a wireless broadband connection, want to share it via eth0 but cant easily get eth0 to take a fixed ip. Using /etc/network/interfaces causes network manager to shut down and kill the wireless connection
<mycosys> fluvvel - would prolly go back to good ol ifup in ur shoes
<mycosys> hello superm1
<mycosys> just saying you rock
<Locutus_of_Borg> If I were to copy a folder of my videos to the mythtv video directory, the folder hierarchy would be preserved in MythTV itself, would it not? If I had copied a folder that consisted of "Example videos -> Example folder 1 -> Test folder 1 -> Video 1", I would be able to access that in MythTV by going to "Media library -> Watch videos -> Example videos -> ,,, -> Video 1", correct?
<tgm4883> Locutus_of_Borg, IIRC, only if you have mythvideo set to browse files
<tgm4883> I've not tested that though
<rhpot1991> I think thats enabled by default
<rhpot1991> I see folders for my storage groups
<Gibby> ditto
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-04
<adub> hi guys is there a way to have pulse to not interfere with myth
<adub> my hdmi sound is not working and someone said this could be the cuase
<superm1> kees, would you mind glancing over bug 728371?
<Zinn> Bug 728371 in mythbuntu-live-autostart (Ubuntu) "MythTV setup failed with "Cannot login"" [Critical, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/728371
<superm1> i'm at a bit^D^D^Dmajor loss what's going on.  the code for configuring a database hasn't changed in ages, but for some reason it doesn't seem to work anymore.  mysql doesn't get spawned in a chroot properly
<superm1> all sorts of peculiar errors like non-accessible hardlink creation was attempted by: mysqld (fsuid 102)
<superm1> this is the code in particular that's being ran: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-live-autostart/view/head:/ubiquity/plugins/myth-install-type.py#L147
<Zinn> [bazaar.launchpad.net] ~mythbuntu-dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-live-autostart : contents of ubiquity/plugins/myth-install-type.py at revision 147
<kees> superm1: sure, in a bit. something funny must be going on. hardlink restrictions were in maverick without this problem hmmm
<kees> why do people insist on putting things in chroots?
<kees> superm1: that reconfigure doesn't fail if run manually?
<kees> oh that's the install chroot. got it
<kees> link() isn't called anywhere in the mysql code (it uses rename()). so weird
<fluvvell> !help broadband
<Zinn> !help broadband For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<superm1> kees, hmm.  could this have something to do with upstart's plans to grow support for chroots in some fashion?
<superm1> i'm not sure if that eventually happened
<superm1> gah.... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/0.9.0-1ubuntu3
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.9.0-1ubuntu3 : “upstart” package : Ubuntu
<superm1> and that explains why this is a fairly recent phenomena
<kees> superm1: it's really strange regardless. what's the easiest way for me to reproduce the issue locally?
<superm1> kees, grab a3 mythbuntu and do an install is the easiest
<superm1> i think what's happening is that the upstart managed job from the chroot spits it's /var/run/mysqld/mysql.sock outside the chroot
<superm1> so stuff launchedi n the chroot doesn't know about it
<superm1> once you've got the install done, you can reproduce at will by running those 3 commands I linked to in succession from cmdline
<kees> superm1: okay, cool; I'll try it in the morning
<superm1> kees, cool thanks.  i *think* this diff will fix both problems: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575327/ . but it's probably better to figure out what's really happening that hardlinks are being attempted in the first place for the first problem
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<superm1> kees, well that patch I proposed last night gets the install all the way through properly consistently, but i think that sysctl thing is a bit hacky, so if you figure out what's going on that the kernel is complaining, lemme know and i'll drop that part
<Newbuntu81> Has anyone running mythbuntu 10.10 recently updated to the 2.6.35-27-generic kernel and is now having trouble?
<rhpot199`> Newbuntu81: what kind of trouble?
<Newbuntu81> I used to be able to run v4l2-ctl -d /dev/video1 --set-freq=61.250, then mplayer /dev/video0 and it would show tv. I have not yet been able to get this working with myth.  After the kernel update last night, I can't tune the station in manually in mplayer anymore either.
<kees_> superm1: yeah, that's just a work-around and shouldn't be needed. i'll get to the bottom of it today. :)
<dewman> hey there....is there any trick to getting 6200ch.c to compile under mythbuntu? I am getting a strange error when trying to get it compiled. http://pastebin.com/gbBzcChp
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] rob@dell:/tmp$ cc -std=gnu99 -o 6200ch 6200ch.c -lavc1394 -lrom1394 -lraw1394 - Pastebin.com
<rhpot1991> dewman: how did you get the source?
<Newbuntu81>  anyone have the HVR 2250 working in mythtv with Mythbuntu 10.10?
<dewman> rhpot1991, I downloaded it from the mythtv wiki, just copied and pasted it into a txt editor.
<rhpot1991> dewman: thinking thats your issue, you got bad characters in there
<rhpot1991> dewman: use mythwikiscripts to get it
<dewman> rhpot1991, got it....hehe.. the little things get you....
<dewman> rhpot1991, do you know anything about this 6200 script for firewire?
<dewman> it seems to default to node 1 for what ever reason.
<rhpot1991> dewman: check the flags
<rhpot1991> you should do it by GUID
<rhpot1991> -g I think
<dewman> opps...LOL, dang I am not with it today..
<rhpot1991> dewman: if you do by GUID then it doesn't matter if it changes node or anything
<dewman> rhpot1991, I think i got it...now....for the hard stuff..
<dewman> how to compile video_source.cpp and firewire_device.cpp
<rhpot1991> dewman: what are those for?
<dewman> rhpot1991, this might help.... lol...Just trying to get firewire to work with myth and my cable box.   http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/474069#474069
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Fire-wire / Motorola DCX-3200M | MythTV | Users
<rhpot1991> hmmmm thats rather annoying
<rhpot1991> dewman: save yourself some trouble: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018LX0DY?ie=UTF8&tag=baablogicnet-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0018LX0DY
<dewman> yeah, i was just told that I would have to recompile the entrie program....
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> dewman: do you have a PPA?
<dewman> I do..
<rhpot1991> dewman: so easier method, pull our source, add your patch in then build it on your ppa
<dewman> o...opps. I thought you meant, am i using the ppa
<rhpot1991> or easiest method buy a hdpvr and don't mess with firewire cause it sucks :)
<dewman> lol
<dewman> I was trying to do this cheap...LOL...
<rhpot1991> dewman: I used to use firewire and finally gave up and cut it out
<rhpot1991> use it for channel changing now, thats it
<rhpot1991> reliability isn't there
<dewman> ok....I will see if I can get my hdhr to tune some of these crazy channels that charter sends down then.
<rhpot1991> dewman: http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/developer-cheatsheet
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Developer Cheatsheet | Mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> should help you with building
<kees> wowo, I haven't done a myth install in a really long time. the QR code thing is cool :)
<kees> superm1: so... my install finished without errors. where would I normally see it?
<superm1> kees, so check /var/log/syslog
<superm1> or if you already rebooted, you'll see that you can't connect to the DB
<superm1> in which case, /var/log/installer/syslog is where you would look
<kees> I haven't rebooted; it's just at the "Restart Now" problem.
 * kees goes looking around in the install fs
<superm1> you used a3 not today's daily right?
<kees> ah yeah, there it is in dmesg
<kees> yeah
<superm1> so i believe if you don't reboot, you can also reproduce at will now by just running sudo chroot /target dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 or so
<kees> okay, trying now...
<kees> it prompts for the mysql root pw... shouldn't that already be preseeded?
<superm1> the debconf database is cleared of it at this point
<superm1> rerunning dpkg-reconfigure is setting up a "new" password for it
<kees> this is really weird.
<kees> in /var/log/syslog I see the rename errors
<kees> but looking at the files... they're totally fine
<kees> i.e. owned by mysql:mysql
<kees> superm1: so, one thing I noticed is that mysqld is running outside the /target chroot
<superm1> well is it thougH?
<kees> yeah /proc/../root points to /
<superm1> so how can that happen?
<superm1> something to do with upstart's chroot support?
 * kees suspects upstart silliness
<kees> it *still* doesn't explain the hardlink restriction issue, though
<kees> it's the readlink call that is failing.... wtf
<kees> superm1: the root cause of the problem is that mysqld is running outside the chroot. does the a3 upstart actually handle chrooted services starting?
<kees> superm1: because if I kill the running mysqld, dpkg-reconfigure explodes
<superm1> kees, yes it does, looks like it got uploaded 4 days ago
<superm1> i'm not sure if that's how upstart is supposed to do it, or if that's actually a bug
<kees> it looks like it's wrong
<kees> i.e. there is only 1 init running
<kees> and from inside the chroot, it has no idea about the mysql server
<kees> *service
<superm1> try sudo chroot /target status mysql
<superm1> and compare to status mysql (ie outside the chroot)
<superm1> upstart knows about the one in the chroot, but not the one outside
<kees> status: Unknown job: mysql
<kees> superm1: though this would technically explain the hardlink errors: it's treating the namespaces as separate. i.e. trying to do a link between the outside and inside of a chroot
<kees> though I haven't proven that yet
<superm1> i swear it was the other way around yesterday, and that I could actually run status in the chroot...
<kees> also, no, I must be wrong about the link errors still. man... I really can't tell where that's coming from. /me studies the strace again
<kees> there's not a single EPERM in the entire strace.
<kees> I wonder if it's the mysqld outside the chroot triggering those...
<superm1> well i suppose it's a matter of timing - are they showing up before start mysql gets called and it shows up outside the chroot?
<superm1> or during the mysqld bootstrap sequence that the postinst runs
<kees> interesting... it's entirely during "service mysql start" outside the chroot
<kees> my head is spinning
<superm1> glad i'm not the only crazy one here :)
<kees> okay, so, it seems quite clear to me that upstart is not, actually, doing the right thing with the chroot
<kees> while /etc/init/mysql.conf.disabled and /target/etc/init/mysql.conf seem to be set up right, mysqld gets started in / not /target
<superm1> it shouldn't even be parsing /etc/init/mysql.conf.disabled though should it ?
<kees> that's why I'm confused.
<kees> what tells upstart to read /target/etc/init ?
<superm1> just grepping the source briefly, i'm only seeing references to an additional stanza in upstart jobs for specifying chroots
<kees> yeah
<kees> have you verified that the daily actually ends up with the right password in the users table?
<kees> I _still_ can't recreate the link error. I've found the place where it's failing (mysqld itself doing a rename) but I don't understand why it fails. doing those actions manually as mysql user succeeds *tear out hair*
<kees> oh... reproduced it.
<kees> still horribly confused. :)
<kees> superm1: I think this might be an aufs bug. http://paste.ubuntu.com/575694/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<superm1> kees, cool!
<superm1> well i'm glad i threw this your way, this is far lower level than i was about to investigate
<kees> superm1: yeah, now that I can reproduce it, I'll dig further.
<kees> superm1: I worry that the yama-disable work-around just papers over the real problem: mysql is running in /var/lib/mysql instead of /target/var/lib/mysql.
<kees> superm1: but I'll continue to work on this yama-vs-aufs bug
<superm1> at least for the purposes of setting up mysql in the chroot, it's actually an N/A
<superm1> because mysql just gets started at the "end" of the postinst so it's ready to go
<superm1> so it won't cause any problems on the end system (as long as it's manually respawned in the chroot)
<kees> ah. I was worried that the preseeded passwords wouldn't make it into the final /target filesystem
<superm1> i *think* they will
<superm1> i'll double check
<kees> let me open a bug in LP for the yama-vs-aufs, and can you add a link to it in the code where you disable yama during the install? should be easy to track for removal when it's fixed at some point.
<superm1> yes, that'd be great
<kees> one, sec sec
<kees> superm1: okay, it's bug 729338
<Zinn> Bug 729338 in linux (Ubuntu) "yama hardlink restriction misbehaves under aufs" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/729338
<superm1> k thanks.  i'll subscribe to it and add a note to the code about it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-05
<qwebirc56422> I'm having an issue with my LiveTV stuttering and being choppy.  Sometimes i get the "video frame buffering failed" error.
<dewman> rhpot1991, your right, this firewire thing is a pile of rotten potatos.
<Newbuntu81-2> Anyone have Mythbuntu 10.10 and an Hauppauge 2250 or 950q and actually get it to work in analog NTSC cable mode?
<rhpot1991> Newbuntu81-2: I don't think either of them should be an issue that I know of
<rhpot1991> hit the forums, you will have better luck there
<rhpot1991> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<Newbuntu81-2> yea i've been looking for months. i got the driver compiled after many edits. it works in myth in digital ATSC mode, but not in analog NTSC
<Newbuntu81-2> from the posts i've read, it doesn't seem like anyone has it working in mythbuntu 10.10.
<rhpot1991> Newbuntu81-2: I didn't think you had to compile the driver either, but I don't have those cards so I'm not certain
<Newbuntu81-2> The issue appears to be more narrowed down to mythtv itself.  Several of us were able to make the driver work with analog NTSC cable in mplayer by manually setting the frequency, but not in mythtv.
<Newbuntu81-2> That's for the 2250.  I also have a 950q and was able to replicate the same with that. Can't make either work in mythtv though.
<dewman> if I do 6200ch -v -GUIDNUMBER i get read failed for node one. if I try 6200ch -v -g GUIDNUMBER I get a usage screen. I guess I cant read the switch parameters correctly, I just want to get the correct vendor id and model id so I can open a ticket so thee models can get added
<Newbuntu81-2> I've actually been posting to the ubuntuforums.org at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1567490&page=9, in hopes that someone might catch up to where i'm at with my documentation (and others), and we could work together.
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Ubuntu Forums
<rhpot1991> dewman: 6200ch -g <GUID> <Channel>
<rhpot1991> Newbuntu81-2:
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Release_Notes_-_0.24
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Release Notes - 0.24 - MythTV
<rhpot1991> see the notes in there
<dewman> rhpot1991, no good, error parsing GUID command line paramter
<rhpot1991> dewman: what does your guid look like?
<dewman> 6200ch -g 0xe48399fffe4ac6e7 65
<dewman> I think thats the right guid, thats the guid i get from plugreport
<rhpot1991> dewman: give me a second and I'll check mine
<dewman> rhpot1991, thanks. =)
<rhpot1991> dewman: 6200ch -g 0x001cfbfffeebe883 851
<rhpot1991> worked fine for me
<rhpot1991> try without the -g
<rhpot1991> and guid
<rhpot1991> if you only have one STB then it should just work (in theory)
<Newbuntu81-2> Looks like the 2250 is still having problems with Mythbuntu 10.10 and the 2.6.27 kernel. "I was having compiler errors with Steven Toth's analog HVR-2250 driver on my mythtv box (running ubuntu 10.10) so I just installed the latest stable kernel (2.6.37) from kernel.org as it now has the HVR-2250 analog and digital drivers included.
<Newbuntu81-2> I can watch 2 different (cable) analog channels at the same time by running 2 mplayers.  ...Mythtv (at least 0.24) does seem to have problems using both tuners concurrently (either analog or digital). I'm still trying to diagnose exactly whats going on, but because mplayer can do it, it seems to be a mythtv issue rather than a hardware or driver issue."
<dewman> hmm....nope, that didnt work. however if I do 6200ch GUID it says read failed on some id that i am not sure what it is,  and then it says error reading config rom directory for node 1
<dewman> I am not sure what the heck i am doing wrong here..
<dewman> rhpot1991, what firewire stack you using? the new one or the old one?
<dewman> or would that even matter?
<rhpot1991> dewman: new but I used the old in the past and I don't think it should matter
<rhpot1991> dewman: sounds like maybe it doesn't work on your stb
<dewman> yeah, thats prob the case, if I can figure out how to get the vendor id and the model id I would open a ticket to get it added.
<qbee_> hello all
<mrand> yuck: http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/03/geohot-site-unmasking
<Zinn> [www.wired.com] Judge Lets Sony Unmask Visitors to PS3-Jailbreaking Site | Threat Level | Wired.com
<tgm4883> mrand, why though? jailbreaking was ruled legal wasn't it?
<mrand> tgm4883: the legal system and DMCA are involved.  Until one or both are fixed, you'll have this.
<tgm4883> ah
<Newbuntu81-2> is there a way to show all tv devices by port? example: video 0=/dev/video0, video1=/dev/video1
<Shadow__X> you can do ls /dev/video*
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-06
<Newbuntu81-2> Hi All.  Quick question.  How would you find out if the NTSC cable coming into your house is analog or digital?  I saw that some said they didn't need the NTSC analog part of the driver to work because most of Comcast is digital.
<Newbuntu81-2> Ok let me rephrase that...is all coax cable NTSC analog?
<tgm4883> Newbuntu81-2, no
<tgm4883> that doesn't even make sense
<Newbuntu81-2> <[R]> if you have an analog tv that can pick up channels without a box
<Newbuntu81-2> <[R]> then its analog
<Newbuntu81-2> Did anyone ever get the analog NTSC working with mythbuntu 10.10? I could only get ATSC working.
<tgm4883> Newbuntu81-2, again, that doesn't make a whole lot of sense
<tgm4883> yea, people have NTSC working in 10.10
<tgm4883> it would make more sense if you said what tuner you are using
<Newbuntu81-2> oh i think i did awhile back, i have an hvr 2250, 950q, and 850. can't get anything working in analog ntsc. researching.
<rhpot1991> Newbuntu81-2: if your cable still provides anlog then you can capture that, otherwise you will need to do clear QAM
<rhpot1991> have an old non HD tv?
<Nede> hi chat
<Nede> common interface ci+ for mythbuntu?
<judget> hi can someone tell me what the password is set to fore the mythtv user during installation
<rhpot1991> judget: there is no mythtv user, just the user you pick which is in the mythtv group
<ripperda> Hi, I have a mythbuntu system running w/ 3 hard drives containing my OTA recordings (main drive + 2 extras). Paths to these 3 drives are all listed in my 'Default' storage group. I'd like to replace the 2 extra drives with a single, larger drive.
<ripperda> How can I do that, without losing the metadata of recordings on those 2 drives? If I just copy the files to the new drive and update the paths in the Default storage group, will mythtv be smart enough to identify the recordings?
<rhpot1991> ripperda: copy the files to the new drive and make sure its in the storage group, easy enough
<ripperda> ok, I wasn't sure if that would work, but I'll give it a try
<ripperda> thanks!
<judget> rhpot1991 I am trying to run a .pl script to add thumbnails for my own video clips and it says i have to run it as the mythtv user
<rhpot1991> run it as your user and it should be fine
<judget> no it says you must run this script as the mythtv user
<judget> and i am in the mythtv group
<rhpot1991> sounds like a very old script then
<rhpot1991> you could make a mythtv user I suppose, but thats pretty silly
<rhpot1991> better off just finding the part in code that checks for that and bypass it
<judget> ok does anyone have any suggestiosn then how to add thumbnails for video clips that I made myself?
<Patrickdk> edit metadata
<judget> ok how do I do that please?
<judget> sorry if it sounds like a dumb question
<petethepirate> I'm trying to install drivers for my tuner card, and I can't get past this error.  media_build/v4l/fmdrv_common.c:41: fatal error: linux/ti_wilink_st.h: No such file or directory  What would fix this?
<qwebirc84049> hi all - some help would be appriciated if anyone is available
<qwebirc84049> im struggling with listings
<qwebirc84049> im in the uk, using maverick meerkat, (DVB)
<qwebirc84049> Im situated between 2 transponders (Crystal Palace and Hannington)
<Newbuntu81-2> Whoohoo, 2.6.37 kernel with onboard support for hvr 2250!
<qwebirc84049> hi Newbuntu81-2
<qwebirc84049> can you help with my listings issues please?
<qwebirc84049> my EIT from doesnt work very well (the transponder I dont want has listings, and some channels on the transponder i do want, dont..)
<qwebirc84049> if that make s sense
<qwebirc84049> i tried to stup xmltv source, but the radio times option doesnt appear...
<qwebirc84049> anyone know why i cannot select "uk radio times" in myth-setup->video source->listings grabber ??? (the only options available are EIT or schedules direct)
<qwebirc84049> any manual work arounds?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc84049: try asking in #mythtv-users
<qwebirc84049> ok, will do, thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-27
<fluvvell> does the current distro of mythbuntu boot being able to run live myth running system?
<fluvvell> for testing tv cards for example
<mrand> fluvvell: if you mean the live-cd (without doing an "install"), there is no backend in the live-cd, so you can't use THAT to test tv cards.  But you could use vlc or mplayer that is there to test the tv cards.
<fluvvell> yes, I have a going myth 0.23 install on a 10.04 release that cant seem to use a new card I've put in, so I was considering booting a live distro to test it.
<fluvvell> I could install a backend for test purposes I guess
<mrand> yeah, creating a second partition isn't hard, if you want to go that route
<fluvvell> well, I was actually thinking of apt-get installing on the ramdisk -I have 2Gb RAM onboard
<fluvvell> but there is 37G available on the myth drive, I could snaffle a few gigs of that just for a test run
<superm1> fluvvell: well the backend is present on the live cd, but the upstart job for both it and mysql-server are set to disabled
<superm1> if you rename those jobs, you can probably finagle getting it running on the live cd
<fluvvell> ah, so all I have to do is enable in /etc/default and start them up?
<superm1>  in /etc/init
<superm1> they should stand out to what they're renamed to
<superm1> whenever myth grows automatic card detection and such it might make more sense for us to have a functional backend on the CD
<superm1> but right now it's just way too much configuration to be useful for most people
<fluvvell> superm1, sounds much better.  now if only I can get him easily into remote support mode I'm cooking with gas.
<superm1> as in VNC?
<superm1> that should be do-able too
<fluvvell> well I might use teamviewer
<superm1> i think the MCC VNC option will work on the live cd
<fluvvell> oh, right
<fluvvell> no firewall?
<superm1> not enabled by default
<superm1> you need to set a password for the VNC though when you turn it on
<superm1> it isn't "on by default"
<fluvvell> yep, very used to using vnc.
<fluvvell> I'd forgotten about mcc
<fluvvell> i've got ssh into the box atm, but when he boots the live cd that will all be gone
<superm1> ah i see.  well don't think there is an easy way to solve that - you will at least need a USB keyboard while on the live cd to get to things and re-enable SSH or anything else
<fluvvell> yep, he can do most of that form me. but if he can enable vnc from the MCC then I'm probably good
<superm1> yeah
<fluvvell> thanks :-)
<superm1> sure, hope it works out!
<fluvvell> whats with the username and password on the live cd????
<fluvvell> anyone familiar with the stupid login on the 11.10 live cd???
<fluvvell> mrand, do you know why the cd just boots to a stupid box with a pc icon and the username Ubuntu under it, but keeps giving the X server fail on failsafe error??
<fluvvell> superm1, do you know?
<fluvvell> can somebody please tell my why the live 11.10 cd won't login to an xfce session???
<fluvvell> hmm, nobody answered it in the ubuntu forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11463929 either.
<Technophil> Hi Can someone tell me where to put "sudo service dvbhdhomerun-utils start" in to run at boot time, as referenced at http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/dvbhdhomerun/wiki/UbuntuPackages and http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/dvbhdhomerun/wiki/FAQ
<Zinn> [sourceforge.net] UbuntuPackages – dvbhdhomerun
<Technophil> I tried writing a file under /etc/init.d/starter.sh and put it in there, less the sudo, made it executable but that does not seem to work...
<Technophil> I think I see the problem, LAN not up yet...
<superm1> fluvvell: if it's asking for a username and password, that means the X server crashed in it's initial attempt and the failsafe attempt started
<superm1> you can put in the username "ubuntu" and no password to login however
<fluvvell> superm1, yes then the x server re-crashes and it comes back to the login.  This same iso downloaded in two places boots the same on two different pcs.
<fluvvell> there are hints that it may have to do with xfce, but as no other desktop option exists on the distro, its effectively a non-starter.
<superm1> fluvvell: double check the md5sum of the ISO image i would recommend
<superm1> and if you can, write it to a USB stick instead
<fluvvell> the MD5 Checksum is just fine superm1, the disk is fine also. I think this is a dud distro.
<fluvvell> and it pains me to say it.
<fluvvell> its mythbuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<fluvvell> I can CTRL-ALT-F1 across to a terminal, ps aux |grep xfconfd    shows that xfconfd is in fact not running, just as the failsafe error message suggests.
<fluvvell> trying to start or restart dbus locks me out of the computer and requires a reboot
<DaveMorris> hey all
<DaveMorris> not sure if what I want is possible so any pointers.
<DaveMorris> I'm looking to run MythTV client and a Squeezebox client on the same PC. (Which I know I can do and currently do)  However I want to output Myth sound over HDMI and squeezebox sound over coax
<DaveMorris> is it possible?  Will I need to maybe run squeezebox in a virtual machine with a second sound card in the machine?
<DaveMorris> might pick up a raspberry pi to run squeezebox
<fluvvell> superm1, mrand and anyone else listening to my ramblings - I added a user via the tty console, and was able to log in with that. The ubuntu user will NOT let me log in (apart from via tty)
<fluvvell> I am about to reboot, because I also tried other things before adding the user - I want to see if that is the main issue.
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris: is this Squeezebox just some network music app?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<DaveMorris> opensource java client
<DaveMorris> the free app on my phone is good for selecting and playing music
<DaveMorris> since I cna use it without having to turn on the TV  (like with myth music)
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris: I'd venture its as easy as configuring sqeezebox to use your coax output and leaving mythtv alone
<DaveMorris> from what I've played with, they both just want to use the one clingured via sound preferences
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris: well in myth you can tell it what sound device to use
<rhpot1991> so maybe you make coax the default and let sqeezebox use that
<DaveMorris> worth a play :)
<rhpot1991> and then in myth (frontend, setup > general > page 3 I think)
<rhpot1991> tell it to do hdmi
<DaveMorris> cheers
<rhpot1991> and hopefully your hdmi isn't jumpered from the same sound device as the coax
<DaveMorris> btw I'd recommend Squeezebox, it works nicely
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-28
<fluvvell> superm1, mrand and anyone else listening to my ramblings - I added a user via the tty console, and was able to log in with that. The ubuntu user will NOT let me log in (apart from via tty)
<fluvvell> but only after adding the user to a group called nopasswdlogin
<fluvvell> now I'm in, there is no way of configuring the network.  Honestly, was this disk ever tested???
<superm1> fluvvell: when safe graphics mode kicks in (X server crashing) all bets are off on how things work
<superm1> unfortunately
<superm1> but it sounds like you are hitting more problems than most people would when this would happen
<superm1> on the disk, at the boot menu, have you tried to just pick "Install Mythbuntu"?  It boots to a special X session that if the standard driver can't handle your hardware will fall back to VESA to let you install
<superm1> usually that works for most people who hit issues
<superm1> it does sound like you must have some fairly modern hardware if X is crashing and you can't seem to connect to the network at all
<fluvvell> superm1, I don't actually want to install, just boot and test some hardware. I can get into an x session with all the mucking around I've done but still it seems broken, no access to Network tools on the desktop.  I need this to work to support a myth user who is 240Km away from me whose new card doesn't work properly in his 20.04 myth install
<fluvvell> sorry 10.04
<fluvvell> I have dual core AMD hardware and Nvidia 9600GT graphics card, its only a couple of years old
<rhpot1991> 9600 should work just fine
<rhpot1991> thats what I have
<rhpot1991> fluvvell: try the "install" option just to see if it goes through
<rhpot1991> also if he upgrades its a bit of a different process than what you are testing
<fluvvell> rhpot1991, yeah nothing wrong with hardware.  I would but thats not the point, I am trying to solve an issue with a running 10.04 install that had a Tiivii 420 card added that did not show up. Our card supplier said "try booting with a newer distro to see if it detects it correctly"
<fluvvell> unfortunately the machine is about 240Km away from me, I support by remote connection. But not with a live cd, with out a few tweaks and with this live cd? Yeah I'm in a bind
<fluvvell> yeah its a different process, I agree. But if the upgrade goes wrong
<fluvvell> Oh I'm repeating myself all over sorry.
<rhpot1991> fluvvell: yep remote is hardthat way
<rhpot1991> upgrade over ssh and hope
<fluvvell> That is of course an option, I have done that a number of times. The plan was to test the card, then if it works on the newer os and kernel, do the upgrade. I might just try a different live myth disk
<fluvvell> Does anyone feel like downloading the cd and test booting it somewhere?
<dkam> hi guys - at some point my mythbuntu box stopped automatically starting X and mythfrontend - now I'm trying to get it going again.   Is the fronted normally run by the mythtv user?
<dkam> Huh - thanks to the link to the forums, autologin now works, but mythfrontend isn't starting.
<dkam> Looks like  lightdm isn't starting mythfrontend - any tips?
<dkam> sshing in and "export DISPLAY=:0.0 ; mythfrontend &"  does the job - but how do I get mythfrontend to start by itself?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-29
<Jester86-MobileO> hey guys, can anyone plz help me try to get the IR blaster associated with my HDPVR to work?
<Jester86-MobileO> I had been using an IR blaster thru my Win Media Center Transceiver but it recently seems to have quit working
<XDS2010> the grub menu isn't coming up anymore, i just upgrade to SP1, used wubu to initially install
<XDS2010> HELP!
<XDS2010> where does the ubuntu files live in the case of wubi ?
<mrand> XDS2010_: Unless you changed it from the default, if you look at a directory listing for C:\ it should jump out what directory the Ubuntu files live under (I think the default if C:\Ubuntu).  But that has nothing to do with grub - that is master boot record related.  Have you searched the Ubuntu forums?  Google turned this thread up for me, and I'm sure there are a bunch of others: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1698890
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [ubuntu] Can't boot (after Windows 7 Service Pack 1 update) - Ubuntu Forums
<imahuph> i have an issue with hd programming stuttering and standard programming is running smooth, using vdpau on a zotec z box over wifi
<XDS2010_> mrand: the ext directory is hidden, i just learned that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-01
<fluvvell> does anyone know if the aver media volar hd pro works in myth?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-04
<xale> Hi all. I've just installed the latest MythBuntu on a brand-new machine with a Foxconn H67S motherboard that has onboard video (Intel) and audio (RealTek, I believe.) Video's working fine, but I can't get any audio out of any of the ports on the board, despite the fact that alsa-mixer sees multiple outputs, and the hardware seems to be using supported codecs.
<xale> I suspect it has something to do with trying to output audio over HDMI, but my TV's not hearing anything, and the headphone/speaker ports aren't giving me anything, either.
<xale> Anyone seen something like this before, or have any diagnostics I should run?
<xale> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<kmcorbett> xale: I found some useful tips for a similar situation on http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2011-April/313162.html
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] [mythtv-users] Configuring HDMI sound in Mythbuntu for ASUS GT430
<Kr0nZ> Hey, i just upgraded my mythubuntu to 11.10 but im having trouble getting my tuner to work, its a saa7164 Hauppauge WinTV-HVR2250. In the backend setup i can select my card, and it able to scan channels. But in the frontend it just says Tuner is unavailable
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-25
<dmfrey> i've seen that before...and i think it was over wifi
<Kwisher> nope gb wired
<sabhain> who here is an expert at Unity vs. Gnome3 vs. XFCE?
<Gibby> sabhain: what is the question or what are you trying to do
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-26
<qwebirc10954> Hello all is there no complete how to to installing mythbuntu
<qwebirc10954> Unless im not looking in the right places I can't seem to find database setup info
<Gibby> qwebirc10954: what are you looking for,? It takes care if it during install. Are you using mythbuntu control center?
<tgm4883> Gibby, he left
<Gibby> Ahh sorry, on my phone, still working out the tweaks on my bouncer
<qwebirc99688> Hi, I'm wondering how to figure out if this fix is in the current 0.26 build?  http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/10995
<qwebirc99688> I'm guessing not, as I'm seeing this issue.     The build number of the binaries is v0.26.0-28-ge3087dd .... but couldn't track that to an obvious revision.
<sabhain> Gibby: trying to decide what to do about an upgrade.  I have been on 10.10 for awhile, need to move to LTS.
<sabhain> Gibby: it's my daily driver at work, so I don't want something too different.  Been a long time Gnome2 user .. multiple monitors on multiple sessions.
<sabhain> Gibby: and I'm really particular on my mouse behavior (sloppy focus, raise-on-click "OFF").
<sabhain> What I'm reading tells me I might be best moving to XFCE, but thought I'd poke around to see if anyone had experience / strong opinions
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-27
<Gibby> sabhain: Have you tried fluxbox?
<Gibby> I use it now on my myth/xbmc frontends
<jya> hi guys..
<jya> Is there a ubuntu repository for a 3.6 kernel on 12.04-LTS ?
<jya> trying to get a newer version of the lirc drivers, as I'm getting nowhere with the stock one (was fine with 10.04 kernel)
<sabhain> Gibby: Very cool.  Thanks for the suggestion.  Brings me back to running WMaker on Mandrake 5 or 6 back in the 90's.
<sabhain> Gibby: ever try it on a system with multiple monitors?  One of the ways I use Gnome2 now is to just have separate X sessions on each monitor
<superm1> jya: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<superm1> you should be able to get from there, but if 3.5 is okay, that's in the 12.04 repository directly
<superm1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-quantal
<Gibby> sabhain, not not using flux on any dual screen setups, using gnome-shell there
<sabhain> Gibby: that's Gnome3?
<Gibby> sabhain, yeah
<Gibby> i hated it at first, now i love it, especially plugins
<jya> superm1: I tried a few kernel 3.7, 3.6 , they all boot and get stuck about being unable to mount my raid array and ask to type S (skip) or M (manual).. But the keyboard is not enabled at that stage. So I can't progress further
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-28
<superm1> jya: that's weird - the keyboard should be one of the first things enabled in the initramfs and where the raid array is mounted
<superm1> any luck with 3.5?
<Shadow__X> superm1: hey, any idea why my machine running mythbuntu goes in to hibernate but then turns back on right after
<jya> superm1: I'm going to try with 3.5 now..
<jya> my aim is to get lirc to work with my mce receiver to work
<jya> I get nothing out of irrecord now
<jya> the lirc device is created, but it doesn't work
<jya> it's bizarre that 3.5 and 3.6 have been EOLed, but not 3.4 and 3.7+
<jya_> grrrrr.. still now working that IR controller
<jya_> irw gives me nothing..
<jya_> http://pastebin.com/e9LamrWK
<jya_> when I start irrecord on /dev/lirc0 ; it times out after 10s saying it didn't receive anything
<jya_> well, rebooted with kernel 2.6.32, and lirc / irrecord works just fine
<jya_> ah, after rebooting for a dozen times, now it works
<superm1> Shadow__X: hibernate or suspend?  If hibernate, most common cause would be not enough swap
<superm1> if suspend, it's probably a kernel problem with your specific HW
<superm1> jya: is your HW on it's way out perhaps?
<jya> superm1: it's a less than one year out PC, 2.89GHz i5
<superm1> i was meaning the lirc reciever
<superm1> or is it built in?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-01
<qwebirc56523> How do you install mythbuntu onto a usb flash stick?
<Steve-Goodey> Hi, I've done a clean install of Mythbuntu 12.04 as a combined front/backend.
<Steve-Goodey> When I run an xmltv configure, tv_grab_uk_rt during mythtv setup, the file is created in the users .mythtv directory.
<Steve-Goodey> So when mythfilldatabase runs at night it fails because there is no copy in /home/mythtv/.mythtv folder.
<Steve-Goodey> Is this something that should be handled by the Mythbuntu12.04 install or should the user be aware of this and sort it with a soft link?
<tgm4883> Steve-Goodey, I'm unfamiliar with xmltv, is there any reason the regular user would need access to that file
<Steve-Goodey> Only if xmltv configure is rerun to do changes. Is it possible for mythtv setup to work on the file in /home/mythtv/.mythtv while running as another user, e.g. /home/steve?
<tgm4883> Steve-Goodey, well, my question was more, perhaps we should run mythtv-setup as the mythtv user
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<tgm4883> I *feel* like we've had this conversation previously, but I don't recall the outcome
<superm1> i'm surprised this is the first time this has come up
<tgm4883> superm1, I think we've discussed it before
<tgm4883> superm1, we could test it now that I know there is an XMLTV thing for SD
<superm1> true
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-02
<Steve-Goodey> tgm4883: About the xmltv problem I mentioned yesterday, do you want me to raise a bug report?
<tgm4883> Steve-Goodey, yes
<homebrewcider> hi all, I have mythbuntu  installed, I tried to install some program or add-on , can't remember which , the problem is every time I start up, the update manager tell me about a partial upgrade, when I run that,  it says it cannot be calculated and fails every time, any ideas on the best way to get rid of it? Cheers
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-03
<EvilTelephone> I tried to install mythbuntu earlier today (12.04) and when I got to the partitioning part, a message came up saying that the largest partition was offset by some amount of bytes and that performance would suffer.
<EvilTelephone> I did what it said (delete the partition and re-create it) but the message appeared again. The drive is 2TB and I'm using the whole drive with the suggested layout.
<EvilTelephone> I'm not sure what to do to proceed. I can't even proceed with the 'offset' in place; if I click continue, it does the same thing as the 'Go Back' button.
<Shadow__X> superm1: niether hibernate or suspend work. They both do the same thing. I tell the machine to sleep or suspend and within a second or two it comes right back on
<superm1> Shadow__X: well probably need to investigate https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<Shadow__X> superm1: thanks. I am unable to do that now but will get back to you on it
<EvilTelephone> hi
<EvilTelephone> has anyone had any luck installing mythbuntu on a PC with an E-series AMD APU? I'm having a heck of a time getting it to work.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-24
<korn788> hello i need to command for finding out what my TV card is
<Kwisher_wrk> what type of tuner?
<korn788> happ
<Kwisher_wrk> usb or pci?
<korn788> pci
<Kwisher_wrk> run lspci from term
<korn788> ok i found my card but mythtv doesn't
<Kwisher_wrk> you need to find out if there is linux built-in support for your card
<Kwisher_wrk> look in the mythtv wiki
<korn788> where is the wiki
<korn788> never mined gooled
<korn788> googled
<Kwisher_wrk> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Category:Hardware
<Kwisher_wrk> if myth can't find it then most likely you might need to find the firmware for it
<korn788> wiki said for my card Upstream cx23885 driver support the card since kernel 2.6.26.
<korn788> so that means its already in the latest kernel
<Kwisher_wrk> what is the model number?
<korn788> this is what the wiki saids Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1200
<Kwisher_wrk> i see a 1250 but no 1200
<korn788> yea i forgot /dev/video0
<korn788> and it showed up 1250\
<Kwisher_wrk> so are wanting to tune digital or analog?
<korn788> analog with a set top box
<korn788> verzion fios
<korn788> ive tried in the past but failed
<korn788> could not get IR blaster working
<Kwisher_wrk> i find it hard to believe it's an analog signal
<korn788> well the card can only do HD if its over the air
<korn788> plus my box is not HD
<Kwisher_wrk> sorry, i don't know how to help with your setup
<korn788> its cool ive been down this path before i can't find really anything for IR blaster stuff in linux
<Kwisher_wrk> maybe install tvtime to see if it is actually see the signal from the stb
<Kwisher_wrk> ir and the video are separate things
<korn788> yea i think i had video working before years ago but IR Blaster was the hard part for me and still os
<korn788> is*
<korn788> now will tvtime help find out if my IR blaster works
<korn788> Nope
<korn788> never mind
<squidly> has anyone though of using an iscsi server to boot the backend and using all the disk on the front end for show storage?
<tgm4883> I've not, why would someone want to do that
<korn788> how do i manually setup xml EPG
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-25
<bhendersonpdx> I have a quick question, all of my recordings for a single channel stutter on playback regardless of device, all of the other channels record and playback without issue, is this something you all have seen before?
<Hydr0p0nx> geez
<bhendersonpdx> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc32171> hi, can anyone tell me if vdpau is automatically enabled with mythbuntu? my cpu is running very high (96%) thought it could be the resa
<qwebirc32171> * reason
<qwebirc32171> i am running 0.27 mythtv and have a geforce 8500gt which is vdpau compatible. is there a command i can use to see if it is working?
<qwebirc32171> thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-27
<jKlaus> hey guys
<jKlaus> What are your thoughts on installing mythbuntu-control-centre on debian?
<tgm4883> hmm
<jKlaus> I started using debian again on my desktop and I'm enjoying its stability
<jKlaus> Not to say I won't enjoy 14.04LTS
<jKlaus> Just trying to decide what I want to do
<tgm4883> jKlaus, I've not tried it. I would grab a packaged released version. The port to python 3 is still ongoing so that will be broke
<jKlaus> I've decided I'm going to install some form of incredibly stable OS as the host on my server then I'll shit around with VMs rather than screwing up my host
<Zinn> jKlaus: Please watch your language.
<jKlaus> sorry Zinn
<Zinn> Hi jKlaus, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<jKlaus> tgm4883 what OS do you run?  Mythbuntu I assume?
<tgm4883> Mythbuntu 12.04 on my backend, Xubuntu 13.10 on my frontend/gaming machine
<tgm4883> Kubuntu 13.10 on my laptop
<jKlaus> hmm
<jKlaus> I've been running ubuntu 12.04LTS on everything and like it but I've started to have to manaully do things to get new apps
<jKlaus> I assume I'll have the same issue with debian
<tgm4883> yes
<jKlaus> but I'm afraid that'll cause breaks later
<tgm4883> That is one reason I run 12.04 on the backend, and an updated OS on the frontend
<jKlaus> Though if I isolate those issues by doing it all in VMs I couldn't care less
<jKlaus> Yeah, my issue is that my BE is also my dev box, and also my living room FE
<jKlaus> lol
<jKlaus> I have considered pulling the hardware out of that box though
<jKlaus> I could then use that box for gaming on the 57" lol
<jKlaus> Not sure what I should do
<jKlaus> I'm def moving my development stuff to a VM though
<jKlaus> causes too many issues needing to upgrade libs and what not
<tgm4883> yea dev should always be a VM or spare laptop
<jKlaus> Yeah.. my server has more than enough to have a few headless VMs running
<jKlaus> I just don't know what OS I want to use as my base/host on my server
<jKlaus> Mythbuntu has done a decent job so far.. and I like what I see in 14.04 so far
<jKlaus> but debian is known for stability.. hmm
<jKlaus> mythbuntu control centre is just nice b/c it handles setting up lirc and all that crap
<tgm4883> I don't use lirc anymore
<jKlaus> oh?
<jKlaus> all IP now?
<tgm4883> nah, I used the in-kernel stuff for awhile until it wouldn't work on my new hardware anymore, then I got a wireless remote
<jKlaus> I've debated going that route.  I use my phone and/or bluetooth keyboard more often anyway
<jKlaus> oh you're RF now?
<tgm4883> I can't stand using my phone, give me something I don't have to look at
<tgm4883> yep
<jKlaus> lol
<tgm4883> I want to get one of these for testing too https://www.flirc.tv/
<jKlaus> That is true..
<tgm4883> brb
<jKlaus> no shit..
<jKlaus> that is awesome
<Zinn> jKlaus: Please watch your language.
<jKlaus> haha
<jKlaus> oops
<jKlaus> does anyone know if mythbuntu 14.04 will have the amazon search thing like ubuntu 14.04 does?
<tgm4883> jKlaus, xubuntu doesn't have Unity, so no
<jKlaus> ah
<jKlaus> good point - i'm stupid lol
<jKlaus> maybe I should give xubuntu a shot
<jKlaus> haven't used it in a long time
<jKlaus> other than mythbuntu that is
<jKlaus> but I mean on my laptop
<jKlaus> So far I'm liking debian for the daily driver though
<toddc> jKlaus: might look into proxmox that is my host
<toddc> docker is another one that I am looking into
<jKlaus> do you run everything in a vm?
<jKlaus> and just use the host to host VMs?
<toddc> I will soon be 100% vm's
<toddc> correct now I use virtualbox on the desktop and proxmox on the servers but planning to move desktops to proxmox or docker
<jKlaus> hmm
<jKlaus> interesting
<jKlaus> Is this your 'home' network or work related?
<toddc> jKlaus:  both
<toddc> err two 1 work and 1 at home to host services on
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-01
<croppa> I have just done a update on ubuntu 13.10 and now mythtv won't connect to backend. Any suggestions as all settings seem OK.
<croppa> I have just done a update on ubuntu 13.10 and now mythtv won't connect to backend. Any suggestions as all settings seem OK.
<croppa> I have just updated ubuntu 13.10 and now mythtv frontend will not connect to backend. I have looked throughout the settings and can't find anything wrong, Any suggestions?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-02-24
<qwebirc82075> Is there any plans please for a mythbuntu 14.04.2 point release?
<tgm4883> It's been released
<qwebirc82075> If that is the case how come the download links on the download page for an ISO don't point to it?
<tgm4883> qwebirc82075: refresh the page
<qwebirc82075> Thanks for changing the links.
<qwebirc82075> What are the changes in the Mythbuntu 14.04.2 point release please? Can they please be put in a news post?
<tgm4883> qwebirc82075: same underlying changes from ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/14.04.2
<qwebirc82075> Any mythbuntu specific ones (mythtv, xmltv, nvidia drives (I think there was some debs for them at one point)?
<tgm4883> We do mythtv updates via our ppa
<tgm4883> Same with xmltv
<tgm4883> Nvidia I assume have been updated
<tgm4883> New kernel
<qwebirc82075> proprietary drives I mean. My card is a GeForce GTX 750 Ti - 2GB GDDR5
<qwebirc82075> I mean drivers - GFX card is a GeForce GTX 750 Ti very new for Nouveau.
<qwebirc82075> Plus the additional drivers switcher has stopped working with this card in the system. Too new for nouveau causing the proprietary to not be listed. Even if the packages for them are available to install manually.
<qwebirc82075> If the gfx card isn't supported by nouveau but is supported by proprietary drivers. You can't switch using the function to do so in the operating system "Additional Drivers" as they aren't listed at all.
<qwebirc82075> It may even be the same for other open source drivers vs proprietary when open source drivers don't support the hardware.
<qwebirc42776> I may have found an issue with the new point release of mythbuntu.
<qwebirc42776> Currently the "Additional Hardware" or "Additional Drivers" isn't working correctly when the open source drivers don't support the hardware.
<qwebirc42776> The reason being is that the open source and proprietary drivers don't get listed as options. So even if the open source drivers don't support the hardware but the proprietary can you can't select them. As they aren't even listed which is both of them.
<qwebirc42776> It would be better if the select could display a message by the open source (or proprietary) driver option (when hardware incompatible) with a reason. But still list other options with the incompatible ones (possibly proprietary drivers or open source).
<tgm4883> qwebirc42776: that doesn't sound specific to mythbuntu
<qwebirc42776> It isn't but does get unhelpful as the live mythtv frontend isn't as helpful. No hardware accelerated video decoding and/or encoding.
<qwebirc42776> Though it could do with being bug reported.
<qwebirc42776> Can then affect potentially the transcoding activity for streaming or transferring to other devices.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-02-27
<maarhart> am I the only one with issues with youtube?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-03-01
<EvilGuru> What is the simplest means of getting an updated xmltv package on mythbuntu 12.04 LTS?  I see there is a daily PPA, but is this the right way to go?
<tgm4883> EvilGuru: yes, that is the recommended way
<tgm4883> Thee builds are a few days old right now, but usually they are daily
<EvilGuru> tgm4883: Great, thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-03-02
<jheizer> I'm not sure if this is the correct place to report/talk about bugs upgrading to 16.04, so redirect me to the bug tracker if you prefer.
<jheizer> Going from 15.10 to 16.04 update-initramfs failed on missing plymouth theme files.
<jheizer> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1iPReFP-UmzbTNVTll4Nmc5NVE/view?usp=sharing
<jheizer> (Sorry for the horrible flash picture.  I tried to take about 20 without it but they were all blurry)
<jheizer> reenabled the mythbuntu repo and installing default-settings resolved it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-03-04
<qwebirc53866> Need advice on using an xmltv.xml file from Zap2XML grabber.
